# Bransiko's Daily Soccer Picks Tips from GoalooIN.(2022)



## GoalooIN (Jan 1, 2022)

*Hello,I am Bransiko.And I will share my Daily Soccer Picks Tips here.(01,2022-12,2022)

Wellcome everyone to discussion.Peace and love~


More from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 1, 2022)

*Jan.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*AFF Championship*

Thailand VS Indonesia---Thailand Win @ 1.44

️*English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.50

Watford VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.62

Leicester City VS Norwich City --- Leicester City Win @ 1.40

Crystal Palace VS West Ham United --- DRAW @ 3.40

️*England Championship*

Sheffield United VS Middlesbrough --- Sheffield United Win @ 2.10

Blackpool VS Hull City --- Blackpool Win @ 2.10

Coventry City VS Luton Town --- DRAW @ 3.20

️*Chinese Super League*

Shandong Taishan VS Shanghai Port---Shandong Taishan Win @ 2.00

Guangzhou FC VS Changchun Yatai---Guangzhou FC Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GeorgieKE (Jan 1, 2022)

Today's Arsenal looks fierce


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 2, 2022)

*Jan.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*English Premier League*

Southampton VS Newcastle United---Southampton Win @ 1.67

Brentford VS Aston Villa---Aston Villa Win @ 2.40

Everton VS Brighton Hove Albion---Everton Win @ 2.75

Leeds United VS Burnley---Burnley Win @ 3.50

Chelsea VS Liverpool---DRAW@ 3.50

️*Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.65

Atletico Madrid VS Rayo Vallecano --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.36

Elche VS Granada CF --- Elche Win @ 2.50

Alaves VS Real Sociedad --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.25

Real Betis VS Celta Vigo --- Real Betis Win @ 1.73

Mallorca VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.10

️*Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS FC Goa---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 2.50

Jamshedpur FC VS Chennai Titans---Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.50

️*England Championship*

Bristol City VS Millwall --- Millwall Win @ 2.45

Blackburn Rovers VS Huddersfield Town--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.85

Birmingham City VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- Birmingham City Win @ 2.63

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Cardiff City--- WBA Win @ 1.55

️*French Cup*

Stade Brestois VS Bordeaux--- Stade Brestois Win @ 1.80

Vitre VS Nantes --- Nantes Win @ 1.18

Nancy VS Rennes --- Rennes Win @ 1.45

Bastia VS Clermont --- Clermont Win @ 2.15

Montpellier VS Strasbourg --- Montpellier Win @ 2.30

Jura Sud Foot VS Saint Etienne --- Saint Etienne Win @ 1.33

Quevilly VS Monaco --- Monaco Win @ 1.45

US Chauvigny VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 1.17

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 3, 2022)

*Jan.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Wolves--- Manchester United Win @ 1.47

️* Spanish La Liga*

Villarreal VS Levante --- Villarreal Win @ 1.33

Osasuna VS Athletic Bilbao --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.40

Cadiz VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 1.80

️* French Cup*

Vannes VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) --- PSG Win @ 1.07

️*England Championship*

Stoke City VS Preston North End --- Stoke City Win @ 2.20

Reading VS Derby County---Derby County Win @ 3.30

️*Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Mumbai City---DRAW @ 3.85 OR Mumbai City Win @ 1.75

️*Portugal Primeira Liga*

CD Tondela VS Moreirense---DRAW @ 3.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 4, 2022)

*Jan.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS East Bengal--- Bengaluru Win @ 1.55

️ *French Cup *

Lens VS Lille --- Lens Win @ 2.10

️*Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Ponferradina VS RCD Espanyol --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 2.25

️*England Johnstone*

Charlton Athletic VS Milton Keynes Dons--- Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 2.90

Crewe Alexandra VS Rotherham United--- Rotherham United Win @ 1.57

Hartlepool United VS Bolton Wanderers --- Bolton Wanderers Win @ 2.15

Oldham Athletic VS Wigan Athletic --- Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.60

Harrogate Town VS Carlisle United --- Harrogate Town Win @ 1.87

Sutton United VS Colchester United --- Sutton United Win @ 1.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 5, 2022)

*Jan.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Hyderabad FC--- DRAW @ 3.75

️* India League Division 1 (postponed)*

Churchill Brothers VS Sudeva Delhi---Churchill Brothers Win @ 1.53

️ *England League Cup*

Chelsea VS Tottenham Hotspur---Chelsea Win @ 2.00

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Leganes VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.95

FC Cartagena VS Valencia---Valencia Win @ 2.20

Eibar VS Mallorca --- Eibar Win @ 2.60

CD Linares Deportivo VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.30

Real Valladolid VS Real Betis--- Real Betis Win @ 2.20

Baleares VS Celta Vigo --- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.67 OR DRAW @ 3.60

Mirandes VS Rayo Vallecano--- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.25

CD Alcoyano VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.20

️ *Turkey Super Cup*

Besiktas JK VS Antalyaspor--- Besiktas JK Win @ 1.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 6, 2022)

*Jan.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Inter Milan--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.53

Sampdoria VS Cagliari---Sampdoria Win @ 1.85

Lazio VS Empoli---Lazio Win @ 1.62

Spezia VS Verona---Verona Win @ 2.50

Atalanta VS Torino---Atalanta Win @ 1.50

Sassuolo VS Genoa---Sassuolo Win @ 1.57

AC Milan VS AS Roma---AC Milan Win @ 1.95

Salernitana VS Venezia---DRAW @ 3.30 *(postponed)*

Fiorentina VS Udinese---Fiorentina Win @ 1.55

Juventus VS Napoli ---Juventus Win @ 1.91

️ *Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Northeast United--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.83

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Girona VS Osasuna --- Girona Win @ 2.63

Fuenlabrada VS Cadiz --- Cadiz Win @ 2.75

Real Zaragoza VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 1.91

Sporting Gijon VS Villarrea --- Villarrea Win @ 2.10

Atletico Mancha real VS Athletic Bilbao--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.25

Almeria VS Elche--- Almeria Win @ 2.30

CF Rayo Majadahonda VS Atletico Madrid--- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.22

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 7, 2022)

*Jan.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Mumbai City--- Mumbai City Win @ 1.50

️ *England FA Cup*

Swindon Town VS Manchester City ---Manchester City Win @ 1.08

️ *German Bundesliga*

Bayern Munchen VS Borussia Monchengladbach ---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.33

️*France Ligue 1*

Bordeaux VS Marseille---Marseille Win @2.10

️*Spanish Segunda Division*

SD Amorebieta VS Tenerife ---Tenerife Win @ 2.10

FC Cartagena VS SD Huesca---FC Cartagena Win @ 2.38

Ibiza Eivissa VS AD Alcorcon ---Ibiza Eivissa Win @ 1.91

Real Valladolid VS Burgos CF ---Real Valladolid Win @ 1.55

Leganes VS Real Sociedad B ---Leganes Win @ 1.83

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 7, 2022)

*Jan.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Levante VS Mallorca---Levante Win @ 2.15

Real Sociedad VS Celta Vigo---DRAW @ 3.50

Granada CF VS FC Barcelona--- DRAW @ 3.75

Real Madrid VS Valencia--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.73

️* German Bundesliga*

Greuther Furth VS VfB Stuttgart---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.95

SC Freiburg VS Arminia Bielefeld---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.62

TSG Hoffenheim VS Augsburg---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.53

RB Leipzig VS FSV Mainz 05---DRAW @ 3.75 OR RB Leipzig Win @ 1.80

Bayer Leverkusen VS Union Berlin---DRAW @ 3.80 OR Bayer Leverkusen @ 1.80

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.00

️* France Ligue 1*

Lille VS Lorient---Lille Win @ 1.53

Lens VS Rennes---DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Indian Super League*

Mohun Bagan VS Odisha FC--- Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.42

FC Goa VS Chennai Titans --- FC Goa Win @ 1.83

️* England FA Cup*

Burnley VS Huddersfield Town--- Burnley Win @ 1.60

Coventry City VS Derby County --- Derby County Win @ 1.73

Bristol City VS Fulham --- Fulham Win @ 1.73

Mansfield Town VS Middlesbrough --- Middlesbrough Win @ 1.60

Millwall VS Crystal Palace --- Crystal Palace Win @ 2.00

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.25

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Rotherham United --- QPR Win @ 1.80

Leicester City VS Watford --- Leicester City Win @ 1.50

Wigan Athletic VS Blackburn Rovers --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.45

Newcastle United VS Cambridge United --- Newcastle United Win @ 1.25

Port Vale VS Brentford --- Brentford Win @ 1.40

Hull City VS Everton --- Everton Win @ 1.95

Chelsea VS Chesterfield --- Chelsea Win @ 1.05

Swansea City VS Southampton --- Southampton Win @ 2.10

️*Portugal Primeira Liga*

Santa Clara VS Sporting CP --- Sporting CP Win @ 1.40

Estoril VS FC Porto --- FC Porto Win @ 1.07

Boavista FC VS CD Tondela --- CD Tondela Win @ 4.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 9, 2022)

*Jan.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Hyderabad FC--- Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.30

️ *Italian Serie A*

Venezia VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 1.55

Empoli VS Sassuolo---DRAW @ 3.80

Napoli VS Sampdoria--- Napoli Win @ 1.36

Udinese VS Atalanta--- Atalanta Win @ 1.40

AS Roma VS Juventus--- Juventus Win @ 2.10

Genoa VS Spezia--- DRAW @ 3.30

Inter Milan VS Lazio --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.40

Verona VS Salernitana--- Verona Win @ 1.33

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Real Betis---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.50

Sevilla VS Getafe --- Sevilla Win @ 1.60

Alaves VS Athletic Bilbao --- DRAW @ 3.30 *OR* Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.95

Osasuna VS Cadiz --- DRAW @ 3.30

Villarreal VS Atletico Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.20

️ *German Bundesliga*

Hertha Berlin VS FC Koln---DRAW @ 3.50

VfL Bochum VS VfL Wolfsburg---VfL Bochum Win @ 3.40

️ *England FA Cup*

West Ham United VS Leeds United ---West Ham United Win @ 1.75

Charlton Athletic VS Norwich City---Norwich City Win @ 2.00

Wolves VS Sheffield United---Wolves Win @ 1.44

Tottenham Hotspur VS Morecambe---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.08

Liverpool VS Shrewsbury Town---Liverpool Win @ 1.14

Nottingham Forest VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.50

️ *France Ligue 1*

Stade Brestois VS Nice--- Nice Win @ 2.30

Metz VS Strasbourg --- Strasbourg Win @ 1.85

Nantes VS Monaco --- Monaco Win @ 2.20

Lyon VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) --- PSG Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 10, 2022)

*Jan.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Bengaluru --- Mumbai City Win @ 2.05

️* Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Fiorentina--- Fiorentina Win @ 2.40

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Elche --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 1.80

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Gil Vicente VS Vitoria Guimaraes --- Gil Vicente Win @ 2.60

️ *England FA Cup*

Manchester United VS Aston Villa --- Manchester United Win @ 1.70

️ *Turkish Super Liga*

Fenerbahce VS Adana Demirspor --- Fenerbahce Win @ 1.80

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Oviedo VS Eibar --- Real Oviedo Win @ 2.40

️* France Ligue 2*

Toulouse VS Nancy --- Toulouse Win @ 1.45

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## nicolebaker (Jan 10, 2022)

hello


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 11, 2022)

*Jan.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS East Bengal---Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.50

️ *English Premier League*

Southampton VS Brentford--- Southampton Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.40

️ *England Championship*

Reading VS Fulham---Fulham Win @ 1.62

️* Italian Serie A*

Cagliari VS Bologna---Cagliari Win @ 2.75

️ *England Conference*

Southend United VS Yeovil Town---DRAW @ 3.20

Halifax Town VS Grimsby Town---Halifax Town Win @ 1.67

Kings Lynn VS Notts County ---Notts County Win @ 1.40

Boreham Wood VS Wealdstone FC ---Boreham Wood Win @ 1.65

Altrincham VS Stockport County---Stockport County Win @ 1.80

️ *England League 1*

Milton Keynes Dons VS AFC Wimbledon---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 1.80

Sunderland A.F.C VS Lincoln City---Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 1.53

Bolton Wanderers VS Wycombe Wanderers---Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 2.63

️ *African Nations Cup*

Algeria VS Sierra Leone --- Algeria Win @ 1.08

Nigeria VS Egypt --- Nigeria Win @ 2.90

Sudan VS Guinea Bissau --- Guinea Bissau Win @ 2.40

️* England Johnstone*

Cambridge United VS Portsmouth---DRAW @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 12, 2022)

*Jan.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Kerala Blasters FC --- Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.47

️ *English Premier League*

West Ham United VS Norwich City --- Salford City Win @ 2.20

️ *England League Cup*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Chelsea --- Chelsea Win @ 2.55

️ *Coppa Italia*

Atalanta VS Venezia --- Atalanta Win @ 1.33

️ *Super Coppa Italiana*

Inter Milan VS Juventus --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.80

️ *Spain Supercopa de Espana*

Real Madrid VS FC Barcelona --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.91

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

Rio Ave VS CD Tondela --- Rio Ave Win @ 2.07

Vizela VS FC Porto --- FC Porto Win @ 1.22

️* African Nations Cup*

Tunisia VS Mali --- Tunisia Win @ 2.60

Mauritania VS Gambia--- Mauritania Win @ 2.70

Equatorial Guinea VS Cote D Ivoire--- Cote D Ivoire Win @ 1.22

️ *England League 1*

Crewe Alexandra VS Charlton Athletic--- Charlton Athletic Win @ 2.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 12, 2022)

*Jan.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Kerala Blasters FC --- Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.47

️ *English Premier League*

West Ham United VS Norwich City --- West Ham United Win @ 1.33

️ *England League Cup*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Chelsea --- Chelsea Win @ 2.55

️ *Coppa Italia*

Atalanta VS Venezia --- Atalanta Win @ 1.33

️ *Super Coppa Italiana*

Inter Milan VS Juventus --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.80

️ *Spain Supercopa de Espana*

Real Madrid VS FC Barcelona --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.91

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

Rio Ave VS CD Tondela --- Rio Ave Win @ 2.07

Vizela VS FC Porto --- FC Porto Win @ 1.22

️* African Nations Cup*

Tunisia VS Mali --- Tunisia Win @ 2.60

Mauritania VS Gambia--- Mauritania Win @ 2.70

Equatorial Guinea VS Cote D Ivoire--- Cote D Ivoire Win @ 1.22

️ *England League 1*

Crewe Alexandra VS Charlton Athletic--- Charlton Athletic Win @ 2.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 13, 2022)

*Jan.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Hyderabad FC---Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.09

️* England League Cup*

Liverpool VS Arsenal--- DRAW @ 3.75

️ *Coppa Italia*

Napoli VS Fiorentina---Napoli Win @ 1.75

AC Milan VS Genoa---AC Milan Win @ 1.33

️* Spain Supercopa de Espana*

Atletico Madrid VS Athletic Bilbao --- DRAW @ 3.40 OR Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.85

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Famalicao VS Belenenses --- FC Famalicao Win @ 1.67

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

Portimonense VS CD Mafra--- Portimonense Win

️* Italian Serie B*

Lecce VS Vicenza ---Lecce Win @ 1.36

Benevento VS Monza---Benevento Win @ 2.10

️ *African Nations Cup*

Cameroon VS Ethiopia---Cameroon Win @ 1.17

Cape Verde VS Burkina Faso---DRAW @ 3.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 15, 2022)

*Jan.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Bengaluru--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.38

️* Italian Serie A*

Sampdoria VS Torino---Torino Win @ 2.60

Salernitana VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 1.45 OR DRAW @ 4.20

Juventus VS Udinese--- Juventus Win @ 1.40

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Chelsea---Manchester City Win @ 1.65

Burnley VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 2.40

Wolves VS Southampton---Wolves Win @ 2.20

Newcastle United VS Watford---DRAW @ 3.60

Norwich City VS Everton---Everton Win @ 2.00

Aston Villa VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.60

️ *German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.36

VfL Wolfsburg VS Hertha Berlin---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.95 DRAW @ 3.60

VfB Stuttgart VS RB Leipzig--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.62

FSV Mainz 05 VS VfL Bochum --- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 1.70

Union Berlin VS TSG Hoffenheim--- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 2.55

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Bayer Leverkusen--- DRAW @ 3.80

️ *England Championship*

Preston North End VS Birmingham City---Preston North End Win @ 1.95

Middlesbrough VS Reading---Middlesbrough Win @ 1.53

Derby County VS Sheffield United---Sheffield United Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.20

️ *France Ligue 1 *

Saint Etienne VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.20

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Stade Brestois---PSG Win @ 1.22

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 16, 2022)

*Jan.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Mumbai City --- Mumbai City Win @2.05

️ *Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS Verona --- Sassuolo Win @ 2.20

Venezia VS Empoli --- Empoli Win @ 2.55

AS Roma VS Cagliari--- AS Roma Win @ 1.36

Atalanta VS Inter Milan --- Inter Milan Win @ 2.25

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Villarreal --- Villarreal Win @ 1.75

️* German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.20

Arminia Bielefeld VS Greuther Furth --- Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 2.00

️ *English Premier League*

West Ham United VS Leeds United--- West Ham United Win @ 1.62

Liverpool VS Brentford --- Liverpool Win @ 1.29

Tottenham Hotspur VS Arsenal --- *(postponed)*

️ *England Championship*

Hull City VS Stoke City---Stoke City Win @ 2.50 *OR* DRAW @ 3.40

️* France Ligue 1*

Rennes VS Bordeaux ---Rennes Win @ 1.40

Strasbourg VS Montpellier---Montpellier Win @ 3.60 *OR* DRAW @ 3.50

Lorient VS Angers--- Lorient Win @ 2.38

Monaco VS Clermont--- Monaco Win @ 1.45

Reims VS Metz---Reims Win @ 1.80

Troyes VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.65

Marseille VS Lille---DRAW @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 17, 2022)

*Jan.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 3.00

️* Italian Serie A*

AC Milan VS Spezia---AC Milan Win @ 1.30

Bologna VS Napoli---Napoli Win @ 1.95

Fiorentina VS Genoa--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.40

️* Scottish Premier League*

Celtic FC VS Hibernian---Celtic FC Win @ 1.33

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Portimonense VS Vitoria Guimaraes---DRAW @ 3.00

️ *France Ligue 2*

Paris FC VS Le Havre---Paris FC Win @ 1.91

️ *African Nations Cup*

Burkina Faso VS Ethiopia---Burkina Faso Win @ 1.75

Cape Verde VS Cameroon---Cameroon Win @ 1.53

️* Indonesia Liga 1*

Bali United VS Persita Tangerang---Bali United Win @ 1.49

PSIS Semarang VS Arema Malang---Arema Malang Win @ 1.73

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 18, 2022)

*Jan.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Watford--- Burnley Win @ 2.20 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Brighton Hove Albion VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.73

️* Spanish La Liga*

Real Betis VS Alaves--- Real Betis Win @ 1.50

Cadiz VS RCD Espanyol --- DRAW @ 3.10

️* Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Odisha FC---Odisha FC Win @ 3.50

️* England Championship*

Fulham VS Birmingham City---Fulham Win @ 1.40

Preston North End VS Sheffield United---DRAW @ 3.30

️ *Coppa Italia*

Lazio VS Udinese---Lazio Win @ 1.57

Juventus VS Sampdoria---Juventus Win @ 1.40

️ *Germany Cup (DFBPOKAL)*

FC Koln VS Hamburger SV --- FC Koln Win @ 1.62 OR DRAW @ 4.00

TSV 1860 Munchen VS Karlsruher SC--- Karlsruher SC Win @ 2.38

St. Pauli VS Borussia Dortmund--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.50

VfL Bochum VS FSV Mainz 05--- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.30

️* KNVB Cup*

RKC Waalwijk VS ADO Den Haag---DRAW @ 3.50

Vitesse Arnhem VS DVS 33 Ermelo---Vitesse Arnhem Win @ 1.10

SC Heerenveen VS Go Ahead Eagles---SC Heerenveen Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 19, 2022)

*Jan.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS East Bengal--- FC Goa Win @ 1.53

️* English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Tottenham Hotspur--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.25

Brentford VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 1.80

️* France Ligue 1*

Clermont VS Strasbourg --- Strasbourg Win @ 2.25

Montpellier VS Troyes--- Montpellier Win @ 1.70

Lille VS Lorient--- Lille Win @ 1.53

️* Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Osasuna --- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.85

Valencia VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 2.25

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Real Sociedad VS Atletico Madrid--- Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.60

️* Coppa Italia*

Sassuolo VS Cagliari--- Sassuolo Win @ 1.62

Inter Milan VS Empoli--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.29

️ *Germany Cup (DFBPOKAL)*

RB Leipzig VS Hansa Rostock--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.17

Hannover 96 VS Borussia Monchengladbach--- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.65

Hertha Berlin VS Union Berlin--- DRAW @ 3.40

TSG Hoffenheim VS SC Freiburg--- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 2.10

️ *England Championship*

Hull City VS Blackburn Rovers--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.30

Reading VS Luton Town--- DRAW @ 3.60

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 20, 2022)

*Jan.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.25 *(Postponed)*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Granada CF--- Getafe Win @ 2.05

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Athletic Bilbao VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.20

Elche VS Real Madrid --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.53

️ *England League Cup*

Arsenal VS Liverpool --- Liverpool Win @ 2.10

️ *Coppa Italia*

AS Roma VS Lecce --- AS Roma Win @ 1.33

️ *Africa Cup of Nations*

Cote D Ivoire VS Algeria--- Algeria Win @ 2.40

Sierra Leone VS Equatorial Guinea--- Equatorial Guinea Win @ 2.50

Gambia VS Tunisia--- Tunisia Win @ 1.57

Mali VS Mauritania--- Mali Win @ 1.36

️ *KNVB Cup*

PSV Eindhoven VS SC Telstar--- PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.07

AFC Ajax VS Excelsior Maassluis--- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.01

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 23, 2022)

*Jan.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS FC Goa---Bengaluru Win @ 1.80

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Odisha FC--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.62

️ *English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.53

Leicester City VS Brighton Hove Albion---Leicester City Win @ 2.50

Arsenal VS Burnley---Arsenal Win @ 1.40

Chelsea VS Tottenham Hotspur ---Chelsea Win @ 1.62

️ *Italian Serie A*

Cagliari VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.62 OR DRAW @ 4.20

Napoli VS Salernitana--- Napoli Win @ 1.14

Spezia VS Sampdoria--- DRAW @ 3.30

Torino VS Sassuolo--- Torino Win @ 2.10

Empoli VS AS Roma--- AS Roma Win @ 1.83

AC Milan VS Juventus--- DRAW @ 3.30

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Granada CF VS Osasuna---Granada CF Win @ 2.50

Real Madrid VS Elche---Real Madrid Win @ 1.17

Rayo Vallecano VS Athletic Bilbao---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.75

Real Sociedad VS Getafe---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.67

Alaves VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.57

️ *German Bundesliga*

RB Leipzig VS VfL Wolfsburg---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.53

Hertha Berlin VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.20

️ *France Ligue 1*

Metz VS Nice---Nice Win @ 1.73

Clermont VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.83

Bordeaux VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 2.05

Angers VS Troyes---Troyes Win @ 4.20

Nantes VS Lorient---Nantes Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Montpellier VS Monacoas---Monaco Win @ 2.05

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Reims--- PSG Win @ 1.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 24, 2022)

*Jan.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Hyderabad FC--- Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.67 *OR* DRAW @ 3.50

️ *England Championship*

Blackburn Rovers VS Middlesbrough---DRAW @ 3.25 *OR* Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.60

️ *Greece Super League A*

Asteras Tripolis VS Apollon Smirnis---Asteras Tripolis Win @ 1.53

️ *Africa Cup of Nations*

Guinea VS Gambia--- Guinea Win @ 2.15

Cameroon VS Comoros --- Cameroon Win @ 1.05

️* France Ligue 2*

Caen VS Ajaccio---Ajaccio Win @ 2.55

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Almeria VS Eibar---Eibar Win @ 4.00

Real Sociedad B VS FC Cartagena---FC Cartagena Win @ 2.80

️ *Holland Jupiler League*

FC Oss VS AZ Alkmaar (Youth) ---FC Oss Win @ 2.15

️ *Portugal Segunda Liga*

Viseu VS SC Covilha---Viseu Win @ 2.10


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 25, 2022)

*Jan.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Northeast United--- Mumbai City Win @ 1.50

️* Portugal League Cup*

Benfica VS Boavista FC --- Benfica Win @ 1.27

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Saint Mirren VS Aberdeen--- Aberdeen Win @ 2.30

️* England Championship*

Coventry City VS Stoke City---DRAW Win @ 3.40

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Swansea City--- QPR Win @ 2.15

Luton Town VS Bristol City---Luton Town Win @ 1.80

Birmingham City VS Peterborough United---Birmingham City Win @ 1.83

Nottingham Forest VS Barnsley--- Nottingham Forest Win @ 1.70

️ *England League 1*

Burton Albion VS Milton Keynes Dons---DRAW @ 3.40

AFC Wimbledon VS Ipswich Town---Ipswich Town Win @ 2.38

Gillingham VS Shrewsbury Town---Shrewsbury Town Win @ 2.30

Fleetwood Town VS Plymouth Argyle---DRAW @ 3.50

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Royal Antwerp VS Sint-Truidense--- Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.70

Charleroi VS Kortrijk---Charleroi Win @ 1.85 *OR* DRAW @ 3.60

KAA Gent VS Oostende---KAA Gent Win @ 1.33

️ *Africa Cup of Nations*

Senegal VS Cape Verde--- Senegal Win @ 1.65

Morocco VS Malawi--- Morocco Win @ 1.33

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 26, 2022)

*Jan.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Chennai Titans--- Bengaluru Win @ 1.60

️ *France Ligue 1*

Angers VS Saint Etienne--- Angers Win @ 2.15

️ *England Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Preston North End--- WBA Win @ 1.62

️ *Portugal League Cup*

Sporting CP VS Santa Clara--- Sporting CP Win @ 1.90

️* Italian Serie B*

Lecce VS Vicenza--- Lecce Win @ 1.33

️ *France Ligue 2*

Quevilly VS Amiens--- DRAW @ 3.00

️* Africa Cup of Nations*

Cote D Ivoire VS Egypt --- Cote D Ivoire Win @ 2.25

Mali VS Equatorial Guinea --- Mali Win @ 1.55

️* Scottish Premier League*

Dundee United VS Ross County --- Dundee United Win @ 2.30

Motherwell VS Hibernian-- Hibernian Win @ 2.30

Heart of Midlothian VS Celtic FC --- Celtic FC Win @ 1.67

Glasgow Rangers VS Livingston --- Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.17

Saint Johnstone VS Dundee --- Saint Johnstone Win @ 2.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 27, 2022)

*Jan.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Hyderabad FC --- Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.83

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Club Brugge VS Saint Gilloise--- Club Brugge Win @ 2.05

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Estoril VS FC Arouca --- Estoril Win @ 2.00

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)*

Lebanon VS Korea Republic--- Korea Republic Win @ 1.44

Iran VS Iraq --- Iran Win @ 1.36

United Arab Emirates VS Syrian --- United Arab Emirates Win @ 2.00

Saudi Arabia VS Oman --- Saudi Arabia Win @ 1.36

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL)*

Ecuador VS Brazil--- Brazil Win @ 2.25

Paraguay VS Uruguay --- Uruguay Win @ 2.50

Chile VS Argentina --- DRAW @ 3.10

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Jamaica VS Mexico --- Mexico Win @ 1.70

USA VS El Salvador --- USA Win @ 1.25

Honduras VS Canada --- Canada Win @ 2.05

Costa Rica VS Panama --- DRAW @ 3.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 29, 2022)

*Jan.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS East Bengal--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.30

️ *England Championship*

Middlesbrough VS Coventry City--- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.10

Millwall VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- WBA Win @ 2.05

Luton Town VS Blackburn Rovers--- Luton Town Win @ 2.45

Barnsley VS Bournemouth AFC--- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.85

Fulham VS Blackpool --- Fulham Win @ 1.33

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Reading --- QPR Win @ 1.53

Preston North End VS Bristol City --- Preston North End Win @ 1.75

Hull City VS Swansea City --- Hull City Win @ 2.20-

Peterborough United VS Sheffield United --- Sheffield United Win @ 2.20

️ *Africa Cup of Nations*

Gambia VS Cameroon --- Cameroon Win @ 1.50

Burkina Faso VS Tunisia --- Tunisia Win @ 2.20

️ *French Cup *

Nancy VS Amiens --- Nancy Win @ 2.50

Toulouse VS Versailles 78 --- Toulouse Win @ 1.18

Reims VS Bastia --- Reims Win @ 1.80

Marseille VS Montpellier --- Marseille Win @ 1.50

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Ross County VS Glasgow Rangers---Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.29

Celtic FC VS Dundee United ---Celtic FC Win @ 1.13


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jan 30, 2022)

*Jan.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Bengaluru---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 2.45 OR DRAW @ 3.20

*️ England Championship*

Derby County VS Birmingham City--- Derby County Win @ 2.30-

Cardiff City VS Nottingham Forest--- DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Portimonense VS CD Tondela--- Portimonense Win @ 1.95

Vizela VS Vitoria Guimaraes --- Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 2.38

Sporting Braga VS Moreirense --- Sporting Braga Win @ 1.40

FC Porto VS Maritimo --- FC Porto Win @ 1.11

*️ FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Canada VS USA--- USA Win @ 2.38

Mexico VS Costa Rica --- Mexico Win @ 1.30 OR DRAW @ 4.50

Panama VS Jamaica --- Panama Win @ 2.05

Honduras VS El Salvador---El Salvador Win @ 3.50

*️ French Cup*

FC Bergerac VS Saint Etienne---Saint Etienne Win @ 1.40

Lens VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.40

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Leganes VS AD Alcorcon--- Leganes Win @ 1.73

FC Cartagena VS Fuenlabrada--- FC Cartagena Win @ 1.85

Mirandes VS Malaga--- Mirandes Win @ 2.25

Las Palmas VS Real Sociedad B --- Las Palmas Win @ 1.60

Ponferradina VS Tenerife --- Ponferradina Win @ 2.45


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 2, 2022)

*Feb.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Hyderabad FC---Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.55

FC Goa VS Odisha FC--- FC Goa Win @ 2.10

East Bengal VS Chennai Titans---DRAW @ OR Chennai Titans Win @ 2.20

️ *England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Derby County--- Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.00

Barnsley VS Cardiff City--- DRAW @3.00

️ *FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Jamaica VS Costa Rica---DRAW @ 2.88

USA VS Honduras---USA Win @ 1.20

El Salvador VS Canada---Canada Win @ 2.05

Mexico VS Panama---Mexico Win @ 1.29

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Benfica VS Gil Vicente--- Benfica Win @ 1.25

Belenenses VS Sporting CP --- Sporting CP Win @ 1.25

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Rayo Vallecano VS Mallorca---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.00

Valencia VS Cadiz---Valencia Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 3, 2022)

*Feb.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- Mumbai City Win @ 1.97

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Real Sociedad VS Real Betis--- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.25

Athletic Bilbao VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 2.05

️ *Portugal Segunda Liga*

Clube Desportivo Trofense VS Porto B--- Porto B Win @ 2.15

SC Farense VS Academica Coimbra--- SC Farense Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 4, 2022)

*Feb.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Northeast United--- Kerala Blasters FC Win

East Bengal VS Odisha FC---Odisha FC Win

️ *England Championship*

Birmingham City VS Sheffield United---Sheffield United Win @ 2.40

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Levante--- Getafe Win @ 2.05

️ *German Bundesliga*

Hertha Berlin VS VfL Bochum--- Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.15

️ *England FA Cup*

Manchester United VS Middlesbrough---Manchester United Win @ 1.36

️ *France Ligue 1*

Marseille VS Angers---Marseille Win @ 1.55

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Charleroi VS Seraing United---Charleroi Win @ 1.65

️ *German Bundesliga 2*

Heidenheimer VS Hannover 96---Heidenheimer Win @ 2.10

Nurnberg VS Ingolstadt---Ingolstadt Win @ 1.73

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Almeria VS Ibiza Eivissa---Almeria Win @ 1.91

Burgos CF VS AD Alcorcon---Burgos CF Win @ 1.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 7, 2022)

*Feb.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Odisha FC --- Odisha FC Win @ 2.05

️* Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Spezia--- Spezia Win @ 2.45

️* Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS RCD Espanyol --- Win @ 2.20

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

CD Tondela VS Benfica--- Benfica Win @ 1.33

Moreirense VS Belenenses--- Moreirense Win @ 1.91

️ *South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Mamelodi Sundowns VS Chippa United--- Mamelodi Sundowns Win @ 1.33

️* France Ligue 2*

Paris FC VS Ajaccio--- Paris FC Win @ 2.30

️* Holland Jupiler League*

Roda JC VS Volendam--- Roda JC Win @ 2.40

FC Eindhoven VS Excelsior SBV--- FC Eindhoven Win @ 2.60


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 8, 2022)

*Feb.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan ---Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.20

️ *English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Everton---DRAW @ 3.25

West Ham United VS Watford---West Ham United Win @ 1.40

Burnley VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.57

️* England Championship*

Stoke City VS Swansea City---DRAW @ 3.25

Derby County VS Hull City---DRAW @ 3.25 OR Hull City Win @3.20 -

Coventry City VS Blackpool--- DRAW @ 3.50 OR Coventry City Win @ 1.85

Fulham VS Millwall --- Fulham Win @ 1.33

Luton Town VS Barnsley --- Luton Town Win @ 1.62

️ *Coppa Italia*

Inter Milan VS AS Roma---Inter Milan Win @ 1.57

️ *French Cup*

Monaco VS Amiens---Monaco Win @ 1.33

️ *KNVB Cup*

PSV Eindhoven VS NAC Breda---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.08

️ *Copa Libertadores*

Torque VS Barcelona SC(ECU)--- Barcelona SC(ECU) Win @ 2.90


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 9, 2022)

*Feb.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS FC Goa---DRAW

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Brentford--- Manchester City Win @ 1.10

Tottenham Hotspur VS Southampton---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.62

Norwich City VS Crystal Palace---Crystal Palace Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Aston Villa VS Leeds United --- Aston Villa Win @ 1.80

️ *England Championship*

Sheffield United VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- Sheffield United Win @ 2.38

Bournemouth AFC VS Birmingham City--- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.53

Bristol City VS Reading--- Bristol City Win @ 1.95

Preston North End VS Huddersfield Town--- Huddersfield Town Win @ 3.70

Blackburn Rovers VS Nottingham Forest---DRAW Win @ 3.10

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Middlesbrough---DRAW Win @ 3.20

Cardiff City VS Peterborough United---Cardiff City Win @ 1.85

️ *Coppa Italia*

AC Milan VS Lazio---AC Milan Win @ 1.80 OR DRAW @ 3.75

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Rayo Vallecano VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.30

️* French Cup*

FC Bergerac VS Versailles 78---FC Bergerac Win @ 2.10

Nice VS Marseille---Nice Win @ 2.45 OR DRAW @ 3.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 10, 2022)

*Feb.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Kerala Blasters FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.00

️ *English Premier League*

Liverpool VS Leicester City--- Liverpool Win @ 1.29

Wolves VS Arsenal--- Arsenal Win @ 2.20

️ *Coppa Italia*

Atalanta VS Fiorentina --- Atalanta Win @ 2.20

Juventus VS Sassuolo --- Juventus Win @ 2.20 *

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Athletic Bilbao VS Valencia --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.85

️* French Cup*

Nantes VS Bastia --- Nantes Win @ 1.55

️ *KNVB Cup *

NEC Nijmegen VS Go Ahead Eagles--- NEC Nijmegen Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 11, 2022)

*Feb.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Hyderabad FC --- Bengaluru Win @ 1.67

️* Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Elche--- Sevilla Win @ 1.40

️ *German Bundesliga*

RB Leipzig VS FC Koln---RB LeipzigWin @ 1.45

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Porto VS Sporting CP---FC Porto Win @ 2.00

️ *Holland Eredivisie*

Heracles Almelo VS FC Utrecht---FC Utrecht Win @ 2.20

️* Belgian Pro League*

Seraing United VS Royal Antwerp---Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.91

️ *Turkey Super Lig*

Altay Spor Kulubu VS Caykur Rizespor--- Altay Spor Kulubu Win @ 1.95

️ *France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Rennes---PSG Win @ 1.55

️ *German Bundesliga 2*

Hansa Rostock VS Werder Bremen---Werder Bremen Win @ 1.85

Erzgebirge Aue VS Holstein Kiel---Holstein Kiel Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## Hannahb (Feb 11, 2022)

GoalooIN said:


> *Hello,I am Bransiko.And I will share my Daily Soccer Picks Tips here.(01,2022-12,2022)
> 
> Wellcome everyone to discussion.Peace and love~
> 
> ...


Alright, I should be expecting it. I will appreciate if you do. Thanks.


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 12, 2022)

*Feb.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Northeast United--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.36

️* English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Southampton--- Manchester United Win @ 1.55

Everton VS Leeds United---DRAW @ 3.50

Watford VS Brighton Hove Albion---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.05

Brentford VS Crystal Palace---Brentford Win @ 2.55 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Norwich City VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.17 OR DRAW @ 4.33

️* Italian Serie A*

Lazio VS Bologna---Lazio Win @ 1.70

Napoli VS Inter Milan---DRAW @ 3.40

Torino VS Venezia---Torino Win @ 1.50 OR DRAW @ 4.20

️ *Spanish La Liga *

Cadiz VS Celta Vigo--- Celta Vigo Win @ 2.00

Villarreal VS Real Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.30

Rayo Vallecano VS Osasuna --- DRAW @ 3.25

Atletico Madrid VS Getafe --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.45

️* German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.22

Greuther Furth VS Hertha Berlin--- Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.40 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Augsburg---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.65

Eintracht Frankfurt VS VfL Wolfsburg---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.20

SC Freiburg VS FSV Mainz 05---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.15

Bayer Leverkusen VS VfB Stuttgart---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.44

️* France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Lille---Lille Win @ 2.20

Lyon VS Nice---DRAW @ 3.75

️ *FIFA Club World Cup*

Chelsea VS Palmeiras---Chelsea Win @ 1.67


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 13, 2022)

*Feb.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*
Mumbai City VS Odisha FC--- Mumbai City Win @ 1.53

️* English Premier League*
Burnley VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.30
Newcastle United VS Aston Villa---DRAW @ 3.30
Tottenham Hotspur VS Wolves---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.65 OR DRAW @ 3.30
Leicester City VS West Ham United--- DRAW @ 3.50

️ *Italian Serie A*
AC Milan VS Sampdoria--- AC Milan Win @ 1.40
Empoli VS Cagliari---Cagliari Win @ 3.60 OR DRAW @ 3.80
Genoa VS Salernitana---DRAW @ 3.75
Verona VS Udinese---Verona Win @ 1.83
Sassuolo VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 2.00
Atalanta VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 2.50

️* Spanish La Liga*
Alaves VS Valencia---Valencia Win @ 2.55
Levante VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.10
Real Sociedad VS Granada CF---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.40
RCD Espanyol VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.75

️* German Bundesliga*
Union Berlin VS Borussia Dortmund--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.83 OR DRAW @ 3.75
TSG Hoffenheim VS Arminia Bielefeld --- Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 1.83

️ *France Ligue 1*
Monaco VS Lorient---Monaco Win @ 1.40
Nantes VS Reims---Reims Win @ 3.60
Angers VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 2.30
Stade Brestois VS Troyes---Stade Brestois Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.40
Clermont VS Saint Etienne---DRAW @ 3.40
Lens VS Bordeaux---Lens Win @ 1.45
Metz VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 14, 2022)

*Feb.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS East Bengal --- Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.60

️ *England Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Blackburn Rovers --- WBA Win @ 1.80

️ *Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Fiorentina --- Fiorentina Win @ 1.95

️* Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Athletic Bilbao--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.30

️ *France Ligue 2*

Le Havre VS Bastia --- Le Havre Win @ 2.50

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga *

FC Arouca VS Maritimo--- FC Arouca Win @ 2.60

️ *Scotland FA Cup*

Peterhead VS Dundee --- Dundee Win @ 1.60

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Ponferradina VS Real Sociedad B--- Ponferradina Win @ 1.83

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 15, 2022)

*Feb.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS ATK Mohun Bagan --- FC Goa Win @ 2.40

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Brighton Hove Albion--- Manchester United Win @ 1.60

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Real Madrid --- PSG Win @1.91

Sporting CP VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.33

️ *England Championship*

Cardiff City VS Coventry City --- Cardiff City Win @ 2.50

Sheffield United VS Hull City --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.50

Millwall VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR) --- Millwall Win @ 2.40

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Aberdeen VS Saint Johnstone--- Aberdeen Win @ 1.67

️* England League 1*

Lincoln City VS Doncaster Rovers --- Lincoln City Win @ 1.63

Burton Albion VS Bolton Wanderers --- Burton Albion Win @ 2.50

Wigan Athletic VS Crewe Alexandra --- Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 16, 2022)

*Feb.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Chennai Titans--- Odisha FC Win @ 2.45

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Red Bull Salzburg VS Bayern Munchen--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.30

Inter Milan VS Liverpool--- Liverpool Win @ 2.10

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Atletico Madrid VS Levante --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.33

️ *England Championship*

Peterborough United VS Reading---DRAW @ 3.30

️* England League 1*

Sheffield Wednesday VS Accrington Stanley---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.70

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Racing Genk VS Mechelen---Racing Genk Win @ 1.50

️ *Italian Serie B*

Alessandria VS Lecce---Lecce Win @ 1.85

Frosinone VS Como---Frosinone Win @ 1.62

Benevento VS Ascoli---Benevento Win @ 1.70

Crotone VS Brescia---Brescia Win @ 2.60


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 17, 2022)

*Feb.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Mumbai City--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.37

️ *UEFA Europa League*

FC Barcelona VS Napoli--- DRAW @ 3.60

Sheriff Tiraspol VS Sporting Braga---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.95

Borussia Dortmund VS Glasgow Rangers---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.36 OR DRAW @ 4.60

Zenit St. Petersburg VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.80

Sevilla VS Dinamo Zagreb --- UEFA Europa League

RB Leipzig VS Real Sociedad---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.85

FC Porto VS Lazio---FC Porto Win @ 2.00

Atalanta VS Olympiakos Piraeus---Atalanta Win @ 1.50 OR DRAW @ 4.50

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*

Fenerbahce VS Slavia Praha--- Fenerbahce Win @ 1.91

Midtjylland VS PAOK Saloniki --- Midtjylland Win @ 1.91

PSV Eindhoven VS Maccabi Tel Aviv --- PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.30

Rapid Wien VS Vitesse Arnhem--- Rapid Wien Win @ 2.25

Celtic FC VS Bodo Glimt --- Celtic FC Win @ 1.40

Leicester City VS Randers FC --- Leicester City Win @ 1.29

Marseille VS Qarabag--- Marseille Win @ 1.33

Sparta Praha VS Partizan Belgrade--- Sparta Praha Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 18, 2022)

*Feb.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Bengaluru --- Bengaluru Win @ 1.44

️* Italian Serie A*

Juventus VS Torino--- Juventus Win @ 1.55

️* Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Rayo Vallecano--- Elche Win @ 2.80

️ *German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Bayer Leverkusen--- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.15

️* France Ligue 1*

Lille VS Metz---Lille Win @ 1.40

️ *England Championship*

Bournemouth AFC VS Nottingham Forest---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.83

️* J-League Division 1*

Kawasaki Frontale VS FC Tokyo--- Kawasaki Frontale Win @ 1.55

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

Boavista FC VS Benfica---Benfica Win @ 1.40

️* Holland Eredivisie*

Fortuna Sittard VS Sparta Rotterdam---DRAW @ 3.25

️ *Belgian Pro League*

KAA Gent VS Seraing United--- KAA Gent Win @ 1.29

️ *England League 1*

Rotherham United VS Wigan Athletic --- Rotherham United Win @ 2.00


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 19, 2022)

*Feb.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*
'
️* Indian Super League*
Kerala Blasters FC VS Mohun Bagan(Ind)--- Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.35
Hyderabad FC VS FC Goa---Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.91

️* English Premier League*
West Ham United VS Newcastle United--- West Ham United Win @ 1.67
Crystal Palace VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.65
Arsenal VS Brentford---Arsenal Win @ 1.44
Aston Villa VS Watford---Aston Villa Win @ 1.60
Brighton Hove Albion VS Burnley---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.75
Liverpool VS Norwich City---Liverpool Win @ 1.11
Southampton VS Everton---DRAW @ 3.40
Manchester City VS Tottenham Hotspur---Manchester City Win @ 1.25

️* Spanish La Liga*
Granada CF VS Villarreal ---Villarreal Win @ 1.91
Osasuna VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.00
Cadiz VS Getafe---DRAW @ 2.88
Real Madrid VS Alaves---Real Madrid Win @ 1.25

️ *Italian Serie A*
Sampdoria VS Empoli --- SampdoriaWin @ 2.20
AS Roma VS Verona --- AS Roma Win @ 1.83
Salernitana VS AC Milan--- AC Milan Win @ 1.30

️* German Bundesliga*
Augsburg VS SC Freiburg---DRAW @ 3.30 OR SC Freiburg Win @ 2.40
VfB Stuttgart VS VfL Bochum------VfL Bochum Win @ 3.40
VfL Wolfsburg VS TSG Hoffenheim---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 2.55
Arminia Bielefeld VS Union Berlin--- Union Berlin @ Win 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.30
FC Koln VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- DRAW @ 3.50

️* France Ligue 1*
Lens VS Lyon--- Lyon Win @ 2.40
Nantes VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) --- PSG Win @ 1.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 20, 2022)

*Feb.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Jamshedpur FC---- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.88

️* English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.85

Wolves VS Leicester City---Wolves Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.25

️* Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 2.60

Venezia VS Genoa --- DRAW @ 3.20

Inter Milan VS Sassuolo--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.29

Udinese VS Lazio--- Lazio Win @ 2.25

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Sevilla--- Sevilla Win @ 2.20

Valencia VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 2.00

Real Betis VS Mallorca---Real Betis Win @ 1.60

Athletic Bilbao VS Real Sociedad---DRAW @ 3.00

️* German Bundesliga*

Bayern Munchen VS Greuther Furth--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.06

Borussia Dortmund VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.60

Hertha Berlin VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.57

️* France Ligue 1*

Nice VS Angers---Nice Win @ 1.73

Reims VS Stade Brestois---DRAW @ 3.20

Rennes VS Troyes---Rennes Win @ 1.36

Lorient VS Montpellier---Lorient Win @ 2.30

Saint Etienne VS Strasbourg--- Strasbourg Win @ 2.40

Bordeaux VS Monaco --- Monaco Win @ 1.67

Marseille VS Clermont --- Marseille Win @ 1.44

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 21, 2022)

*Feb.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS Odisha FC --- Bengaluru Win @ 1.53

️* Italian Serie A*

Cagliari VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 1.55

Bologna VS Spezia --- Bologna Win @ 1.80

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Levante--- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.62

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

Santa Clara VS Portimonense --- Santa Clara Win @ 2.00

️ *France Ligue 2*

Toulouse VS Le Havre --- Toulouse Win @ 1.57

️* Spanish Segunda Division*

SD Amorebieta VS Leganes -- Leganes Win @ 2.60

️ *Turkey Super Lig*

Goztepe VS Galatasaray --- Galatasaray - Win @ 2.30


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 22, 2022)

*Feb.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS East Bengal --- Mumbai City Win @ 1.36

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Chelsea VS Lille --- Chelsea Win @ 1.33

Villarreal VS Juventus --- Villarreal Win @ 2.45

️ *England Championship*

Swansea City VS Bournemouth AFC---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.30

Preston North End VS Nottingham Forest---DRAW @ 3.25

Middlesbrough VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.25

Bristol City VS Coventry City ---Coventry City Win @ 2.50

Hull City VS Barnsley---Hull City Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Reading VS Birmingham City--- DRAW @ 3.20

️ *Turkey Super Lig*

Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi VS Konyaspor--- Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi Win @ 2.10

️ *England League 1*

Fleetwood Town VS Sheffield Wednesday---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 2.05

Shrewsbury Town VS Portsmouth---Portsmouth Win @ 2.75

Ipswich Town VS Cheltenham Town---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.70

Wycombe Wanderers VS Wigan Athletic---Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.63

Gillingham VS AFC Wimbledon---Gillingham Win @ 2.60

Charlton Athletic VS Milton Keynes Dons---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 2.70

Crewe Alexandra VS Oxford United---Oxford United Win @ 1.83

Doncaster Rovers VS Accrington Stanley---DRAW @ 3.50

Sunderland A.F.C VS Burton Albion---Sunderland Win @ 1.70 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Rotherham United VS Morecambe --- Rotherham United Win @ 1.36

Cambridge United VS Plymouth Argyle---Plymouth Argyle Win @ 2.30

Bolton Wanderers VS Lincoln City---Bolton Wanderers Win @ 1.91


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 23, 2022)

*Feb.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Kerala Blasters FC--- Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.75

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Atletico Madrid VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 2.38

Benfica VS AFC Ajax --- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.80

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Tottenham Hotspur--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.83

Watford VS Crystal Palace--- Crystal Palace Win @ 2.30

Liverpool VS Leeds United --- Liverpool Win @ 1.17

️ *England Championship*

Stoke City VS Luton Town--- Stoke City Win @ 2.10

Fulham VS Peterborough United --- Fulham Win @ 11.8

Huddersfield Town VS Cardiff City --- Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.20

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Blackpool --- QPR Win @ 1.92

Sheffield United VS Blackburn Rovers --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.85

Derby County VS Millwall --- Derby County Win @ 2.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 23, 2022)

*Feb.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Kerala Blasters FC--- Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.75

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Atletico Madrid VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 2.38

Benfica VS AFC Ajax --- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.80

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Tottenham Hotspur--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.83

Watford VS Crystal Palace--- Crystal Palace Win @ 2.30

Liverpool VS Leeds United --- Liverpool Win @ 1.17

️ *England Championship*

Stoke City VS Luton Town--- Stoke City Win @ 2.10

Fulham VS Peterborough United --- Fulham Win @ 11.8

Huddersfield Town VS Cardiff City --- Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.20

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Blackpool --- QPR Win @ 1.92

Sheffield United VS Blackburn Rovers --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.85

Derby County VS Millwall --- Derby County Win @ 2.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 24, 2022)

*Feb.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan---- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.75

️ *English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Wolves--- DRAW @3.80 OR Wolves Win @ 5.50

️* UEFA Europa League*

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 2.05

Dinamo Zagreb VS Sevilla---Sevilla Win @ 2.10

Real Sociedad VS RB Leipzig---DRAW @ 3.40

Lazio VS FC Porto---Lazio Win @ 2.15

Sporting Braga VS Sheriff Tiraspol --- Sporting Braga Win @ 1.44

Glasgow Rangers VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.70

Real Betis VS Zenit St. Petersburg--- Real Betis Win @ 1.95

Napoli VS FC Barcelona---DRAW @ 3.40

️* UEFA Europa Conference League*

Randers FC VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 1.60

Qarabag VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 1.91

Partizan Belgrade VS Sparta Praha---Partizan Belgrade Win @ 1.95

Bodo Glimt VS Celtic FC--- Celtic FC Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Maccabi Tel Aviv VS PSV Eindhoven---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.95

Slavia Praha VS Fenerbahce--- Slavia Praha Win @ 2.00

PAOK Saloniki VS Midtjylland---PAOK Saloniki Win @ 1.95

Vitesse Arnhem VS Rapid Wien---Vitesse Arnhem Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 25, 2022)

*Feb.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.65

️ *English Premier League*

Southampton VS Norwich City---Southampton Win @ 1.53

️* Italian Serie A*

AC Milan VS Udinese---AC Milan Win @ 1.45

Genoa VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.33

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Levante VS Elche---Levante Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.40

️ *German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS VfB Stuttgart--- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.50

️ *France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.60

️ *Holland Eredivisie*

RKC Waalwijk VS FC Twente Enschede---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 2.10

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

Belenenses VS Pacos de Ferreira---Pacos de Ferreira Win @ 2.40

️ *Belgian Pro League*

Beerschot Wilrijk VS Charleroi---Charleroi Win @ 1.75


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 26, 2022)

*Feb.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Chennai Titans---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.73

FC Goa VS Mumbai City---Mumbai City Win @ 2.10

️ *English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.95

Brentford VS Newcastle United--- DRAW @ 3.25 OR Newcastle United Win @ 3.00

Brighton Hove Albion VS Aston Villa--- DRAW @ 3.30-

Manchester United VS Watford---Manchester United Win @ 1.30

Crystal Palace VS Burnley---Crystal Palace Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.60

Everton VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.29-

️ *Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Bologna---Bologna Win @ 2.20

Empoli VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.65

Sassuolo VS Fiorentina---DRAW @ 3.60

️* Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Valencia---Mallorca Win @ 2.40 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Getafe VS Alaves---Getafe Win @ 1.95

Rayo Vallecano VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.70

Atletico Madrid VS Celta Vigo---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.60

️ *German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS Hertha Berlin---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.62

Borussia Monchengladbach VS VfL Wolfsburg---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.00

Greuther Furth VS FC Koln---FC Koln Win @ 1.95

Union Berlin VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.75 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Bayer Leverkusen VS Arminia Bielefeld---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.36

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.40

️* France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Nice---Strasbourg Win @ 2.20

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Saint Etienne---PSG Win @ 1.14

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Feb 28, 2022)

*Feb.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Northeast United--- Northeast United Win @ 2.70

️* Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Sampdoria --- Atalanta Win @ 1.44

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Granada CF VS Cadiz--- Granada CF Win @ 2.05

️* England Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Swansea City --- WBA Win @ 1.75

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Sporting Braga VS Santa Clara--- Sporting Braga Win @ 1.55

️ *Turkey Super Lig*

Kasimpasa VS Fenerbahce --- DRAW @ 3.20

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Malaga VS FC Cartagena--- DRAW @ 3.10

️* France Ligue 2*

Grenoble VS Toulouse--- Toulouse Win @ 1.85

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 1, 2022)

*Mar.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 3.50

️ *English Premier League*

Burnley VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 2.38 OR DRAW @ 3.50

️ *England Championship*

Cardiff City VS Derby County---Cardiff City Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.30

️ *England FA Cup*

Peterborough United VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.10

Crystal Palace VS Stoke City---Crystal Palace Win @ 1.67

Middlesbrough VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.70

️ *Coppa Italia*

AC Milan VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Germany Cup*

Union Berlin VS St. Pauli---Union Berlin Win @ 1.80

️ *French Cup*

Nice VS Versailles 78---Nice Win @ 1.20

️ *England League 1*

Shrewsbury Town VS Rotherham United---Rotherham United Win @ 1.70

Portsmouth VS Oxford United---DRAW @ 3.50

Wycombe Wanderers VS Cambridge United---Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 1.80

Sheffield Wednesday VS Burton Albion---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.62

Wigan Athletic VS Fleetwood Town ---Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 2, 2022)

*Mar.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Mumbai City--- Mumbai City Win @ 2.25

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Real Sociedad--- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.20

️ *England FA Cup*

Luton Town VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.36

Southampton VS West Ham United---Southampton Win @ 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Liverpool VS Norwich City --- Liverpool Win @ 1.20

️* Germany Cup*

Hannover 96 VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.40

Hamburger SV VS Karlsruher SC---Hamburger SV Win @ 1.67 OR DRAW @ 3.90

VfL Bochum VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.25

️* Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Valencia VS Athletic Bilbao---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.80

️ *Coppa Italia*

Fiorentina VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 2.45

️* Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

Sporting CP VS FC Porto---DRAW @ 3.10

️* French Cup*

Nantes VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.05

️ *KNVB Cup*

Go Ahead Eagles VS PSV Eindhoven---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.30

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 3, 2022)

*Mar.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.62

️ *England FA Cup*

Everton VS Boreham Wood --- Everton Win @ 1.14

️ *Spanish Copa Del Rey*

Real Betis VS Rayo Vallecano --- Real Betis Win @ 1.73

️ *Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

CD Tondela VS CD Mafra --- CD Tondela Win @ 2.00

*️ KNVB Cup*

AZ Alkmaar VS AFC Ajax--- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.60

️* Turkey Cup*

Alanyaspor VS Gazisehir Gaziantep --- Alanyaspor Win @ 1.85

️ *Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Nacional Medellin VS Olimpia Asuncion --- Atletico Nacional Medellin Win @ 1.53

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Rosario Central --- Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.38

️ *Swiss Super League*

Grasshopper VS Lugano --- Grasshopper Win @ 2.50

Basel VS St. Gallen --- Basel Win @ 1.95

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 5, 2022)

*Mar.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Bengaluru--- Bengaluru Win

Hyderabad FC VS Mumbai City --- Hyderabad FC Win

️ *English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Leeds United--- Leicester City Win @ 1.80

Burnley VS Chelsea --- Chelsea Win @ 1.50

Norwich City VS Brentford---Norwich City Win @ 2.90 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Aston Villa VS Southampton---DRAW @ 3.50

Wolves VS Crystal Palace---Wolves Win @ 2.25

Newcastle United VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Newcastle United Win @ 2.55

Liverpool VS West Ham United --- Liverpool Win @ 1.33

️* Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Sampdoria---Udinese Win @ 1.83 OR DRAW @ 3.50

AS Roma VS Atalanta--- AS Roma Win @ 2.55

Cagliari VS Lazio --- Cagliari Win @ 3.60 OR DRAW @ 3.20

️* Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Villarreal ---Villarreal Win @ 2.10

RCD Espanyol VS Getafe --- DRAW @ 3.00

Valencia VS Granada CF --- Valencia Win @ 1.75

Real Madrid VS Real Sociedad --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.62

️ *German Bundesliga*

Bayern Munchen VS Bayer Leverkusen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.40

Hertha Berlin VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- DRAW @ 3.40

VfL Bochum VS Greuther Furth --- VfL Bochum Win @ 1.80

RB Leipzig VS SC Freiburg --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.57 OR DRAW @ 4.33

VfL Wolfsburg VS Union Berlin--- Union Berlin Win @ 3.60

VfB Stuttgart VS Borussia Monchengladbach---DRAW @ 3.60

️ *France Ligue 1*

Lens VS Stade Brestois---Lens Win @ 1.67

Nice VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- Paris Saint Germain Win @ 1.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 6, 2022)

*Mar.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS Kerala Blasters FC --- FC Goa Win @ 2.20

️* English Premier League*

Watford VS Arsenal --- Arsenal Win @ 1.57

Manchester City VS Manchester United --- Manchester City Win @ 1.40

️ *Italian Serie A*

Genoa VS Empoli --- Genoa Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.20

Bologna VS Torino --- Torino Win @ 2.50

Fiorentina VS Verona --- Fiorentina Win @ 1.95

Venezia VS Sassuolo --- Sassuolo Win @ 2.20

Juventus VS Spezia --- Juventus Win @ 1.22

Napoli VS AC Milan --- Napoli Win @ 2.15

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Rayo Vallecano --- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.75 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Elche VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.20

Celta Vigo VS Mallorca --- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.75

Real Betis VS Atletico Madrid --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.38 OR DRAW @ 3.20

️ *German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.70

FC Koln VS TSG Hoffenheim --- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.75

️* France Ligue 1*

Saint Etienne VS Metz--- Saint Etienne Win @ 1.95

Bordeaux VS Troyes --- Bordeaux Win @ 2.25

Nantes VS Montpellier --- Nantes Win @ 2.10

Rennes VS Angers--- Rennes Win @ 1.40

Reims VS Strasbourg --- Strasbourg Win @ 2.30

Lille VS Clermont --- Lille Win @ 1.70

Marseille VS Monaco --- Monaco Win @ 2.30


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 7, 2022)

*Mar.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Jamshedpur FC --- DRAW @ 3.25

️* English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Everton---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.55

️* England FA Cup*

Nottingham Forest VS Huddersfield Town---Huddersfield Town Win @ 4.20

️* Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS Levante--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW @ 4.00

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

CD Tondela VS Belenenses---DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Turkey Super Lig*

Besiktas JK VS Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi ---Besiktas JK Win @ 2.05

Kayserispor VS Alanyaspor --- Kayserispor Win @ 2.50

Gazisehir Gaziantep VS Hatayspor --- Hatayspor Win @ 2.88

️* Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Sociedad B VS Sporting Gijon---Real Sociedad B Win @ 2.70

️* France Ligue 2*

Toulouse VS USL Dunkerque --- Toulouse Win @ 1.33

️* Argentine Division 1*

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Lanus---Arsenal de Sarandi Win @ 3.40

Club Atletico Tigre VS Colon de Santa Fe ---Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 3.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 8, 2022)

*Mar.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Liverpool VS Inter Milan--- Liverpool Win @ 1.55

Bayern Munchen VS Red Bull Salzburg--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.18

️ *England Championship*

Barnsley VS Stoke City --- Stoke City Win @ 2.50

Sheffield United VS Middlesbrough --- Sheffield United Win @ 2.00

Swansea City VS Fulham --- Fulham Win @ 1.75

Bournemouth AFC VS Peterborough United --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.30

Coventry City VS Luton Town--- Coventry City Win @ 2.10

Blackburn Rovers VS Millwall --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.05

️ *England League 1*

Milton Keynes Dons VS Cheltenham Town--- Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 1.67

Plymouth Argyle VS AFC Wimbledon--- Plymouth Argyle Win @ 1.80

Ipswich Town VS Lincoln City--- Ipswich Town Win @ 1.73

Sunderland A.F.C VS Fleetwood Town--- Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 1.57

Crewe Alexandra VS Portsmouth--- Portsmouth Win @ 1.83

Bolton Wanderers VS Morecambe--- Bolton Wanderers Win @ 1.57

️ *England Johnstone*

Wigan Athletic VS Sutton United--- Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.57

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 9, 2022)

*Mar.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Real Madrid VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- Paris Saint Germain Win @ 2.63

Manchester City VS Sporting CP---Manchester City Win @ 1.11

️* UEFA Europa League*

Real Betis VS Eintracht Frankfurt ---Real Betis Win @ 1.83

FC Porto VS Lyon---FC Porto Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.30

️ *Copa Libertadores*

Everton CD VS Estudiantes La Plata---DRAW @ 3.05

Fluminense RJ VS Olimpia Asuncion---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.57

️* England Johnstone*

Hartlepool United VS Rotherham United--- Rotherham United Win @ 1.53

️ *Scottish Premier League*

Dundee VS Saint Mirren ---Saint Mirren Win @ 2.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 10, 2022)

*Mar.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Wolves VS Watford --- Wolves Win @ 1.80

Southampton VS Newcastle United --- Southampton Win @ 1.95

Norwich City VS Chelsea --- Chelsea Win @ 1.30

Leeds United VS Aston Villa --- Aston Villa Win @ 2.55

️ *UEFA Europa League*

Sevilla VS West Ham United--- Sevilla Win @2.05

Sporting Braga VS Monaco --- DRAW @ 3.25

Glasgow Rangers VS Crvena Zvezda --- Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.75

Atalanta VS Bayer Leverkusen--- Atalanta Win @ 1.95

FC Barcelona VS Galatasaray --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.18

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*

PAOK Saloniki VS KAA Gent --- PAOK Saloniki Win @ 2.30

Partizan Belgrade VS Feyenoord --- Feyenoord Win @ 2.15

Slavia Praha VS LASK Linz --- Slavia Praha Win @ 1.73

Vitesse Arnhem VS AS Roma --- AS Roma Win @ 1.95

Bodo Glimt VS AZ Alkmaar --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 2.40

Leicester City VS Rennes --- Leicester City Win @ 2.10

Marseille VS Basel --- Marseille Win @ 1.57

PSV Eindhoven VS FC Copenhagen --- PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 12, 2022)

*Mar.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.20

️* English Premier League*

Brighton Hove Albion VS Liverpool --- Liverpool Win @ 1.50

Brentford VS Burnley --- Brentford Win @ 2.10

Manchester United VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Manchester United Win @ 2.10

️ *Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Sassuolo---Sassuolo Win @ 1.83

Spezia VS Cagliari---DRAW @ 3.40

Sampdoria VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.65

AC Milan VS Empoli---AC Milan Win @ 1.36

️* Spanish La Liga*

Levante VS RCD Espanyol ---RCD Espanyol Win @ 3.10

Granada CF VS Elche ---Granada CF Win @ 2.25

Villarreal VS Celta Vigo---Villarreal Win @ 1.65

Getafe VS Valencia---Valencia Win @ 3.25

️* German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW@ 4.75

Union Berlin VS VfB Stuttgart --- Union Berlin Win @ 2.10

Augsburg VS FSV Mainz 05---DRAW @ 3.40

SC Freiburg VS VfL Wolfsburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.10

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Hertha Berlin ---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.57 OR DRAW@ 4.4.33

️ *France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.38

Troyes VS Nantes---Nantes Win @ 2.45


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 13, 2022)

*Mar.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Chelsea VS Newcastle United---Chelsea Win @ 1.30

West Ham United VS Aston Villa--West Ham United Win @ 2.40 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Leeds United VS Norwich City---DRAW @ 4.20

Southampton VS Watford---Southampton Win @ 1.60

Everton VS Wolves---DRAW @ 3.20

Arsenal VS Leicester City---Arsenal Win @ 1.50

️ *Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Bologna--- FiorentinaWin @ 1.62

Verona VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 2.15

Atalanta VS Genoa--- Atalanta Win @ 1.33

Udinese VS AS Roma--- AS Roma Win @ 2.25

Torino VS Inter Milan--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.65

️* Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Sevilla---Sevilla Win @ 2.30

Real Betis VS Athletic Bilbao---Real Betis Win @ 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Real Sociedad VS Alaves--- Real Sociedad Win @ 1.53

FC Barcelona VS Osasuna--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.33

️* German Bundesliga*

Bayer Leverkusen VS FC Koln---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.62

Borussia Dortmund VS Arminia Bielefeld---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.29

Eintracht Frankfurt VS VfL Bochum---DRAW @ 3.50

Greuther Furth VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.36

️ *France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Bordeaux--- PSG Win @ 1.14

Strasbourg VS Monaco--- Strasbourg Win @ 2.55

Metz VS Lens --- Lens Win @ 1.91

Angers VS Reims --- Angers Win @ 2.25

Clermont VS Lorient --- Clermont Win @ 2.30

Lyon VS Rennes --- Lyon Win @ 2.05

Stade Brestois VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 2.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 14, 2022)

*Mar.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.33 OR DRAW @ 5.25

️* Italian Serie A*

Lazio VS Venezia--- Lazio Win @ 1.33

️* Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.50

️ *Scotland FA Cup*

Dundee United VS Celtic FC---Celtic FC Win @ 1.25

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Moreirense VS Sporting CP---Sporting CP Win @ 1.40

️* Turkey Super Lig*

Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi VS Antalyaspor---Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi Win @ 1.73

Galatasaray VS Besiktas JK---Besiktas JK Win @ 2.75

Giresunspor VS Gazisehir Gaziantep---Giresunspor Win @ 2.20

️ *Denmark Superligaen*

Odense BK VS Aalborg---Aalborg Win @ 3.10

️ *Sweden Cupen*

Malmo FF VS AIK Solna---Malmo FF Win @ 1.85

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 15, 2022)

*Mar.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 2.00

️* UEFA Champions League*

Manchester United VS Atletico Madrid--- Manchester United Win @ 2.15

AFC Ajax VS Benfica--- AFC Ajax Win @ 1.40

️ *England Championship*

Bournemouth AFC VS Reading--- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.15

Barnsley VS Bristol City --- Barnsley Win @ 2.50

Birmingham City VS Middlesbrough --- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.20

Blackburn Rovers VS Derby County --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.80

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Fulham --- Fulham Win @ 2.10

️ *AFC Champions League*

Vissel Kobe VS Melbourne Victory--- Melbourne Victory Win

️ *England League 1*

Sheffield Wednesday VS Accrington Stanley--- Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.57

Crewe Alexandra VS Wigan Athletic--- Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.53

Plymouth Argyle VS Portsmouth--- Plymouth Argyle Win @ 2.30

Charlton Athletic VS Gillingham--- Charlton Athletic Win @ 1.73

Rotherham United VS Lincoln City--- Rotherham United Win @ 1.45

Shrewsbury Town VS Morecambe--- Shrewsbury Town Win @ 2.00

Wycombe Wanderers VS Fleetwood Town--- Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 16, 2022)

*Mar.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Hyderabad FC --- Hyderabad FC Win @ 3.40

️* German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Borussia Dortmund--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.85

️ *English Premier League*

Brighton Hove Albion VS Tottenham Hotspur ---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.25

Arsenal VS Liverpool --- Liverpool Win @ 1.91

️* UEFA Champions League*

Lille VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 1.85

Juventus VS Villarreal --- Juventus Win @ 1.95

️* England Championship*

Blackpool VS Sheffield United--- DRAW @ 3.25

Coventry City VS Hull City---Coventry City Win @ 1.62

Cardiff City VS Stoke City --- Cardiff City Win @ 2.45

Peterborough United VS Swansea City --- Swansea City Win @ 2.05 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Luton Town VS Preston North End --- Luton Town Win @ 2.25

Millwall VS Huddersfield Town --- Huddersfield Town Win @ 3.10

Nottingham Forest VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR) --- Nottingham Forest Win @ 1.95

️* Copa Libertadores*

Estudiantes La Plata VS Everton CD--- Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.53

Olimpia Asuncion VS Fluminense RJ --- Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.50

️ *Vietnamese professional league*

T T Hanoi VS Thanh Hoa --- DRAW

️ *International Club Friendly*

GIF Sundsvall VS IK Sirius FK---GIF Sundsvall Win

HJK Helsinki VS IFK Mariehamn---DRAW

Haugesund VS Kristiansund BK---DRAW

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 17, 2022)

*Mar.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Everton VS Newcastle United --- Everton Win @ 2.40

️* UEFA Europa League*

Monaco VS Sporting Braga --- Monaco Win @ 1.55

Crvena Zvezda VS Glasgow Rangers --- Crvena Zvezda Win @ 2.15

Galatasaray VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.36

Bayer Leverkusen VS Atalanta --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.30

Lyon VS FC Porto --- Lyon Win @ 2.25

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Real Betis --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.25

West Ham United VS Sevilla --- West Ham United Win @ 2.20

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*

Rennes VS Leicester City--- Rennes Win @ 2.10

Basel VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 2.15

FC Copenhagen VS PSV Eindhoven --- PSV Eindhoven Win @ 2.00

AZ Alkmaar VS Bodo Glimt --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.57

LASK Linz VS Slavia Praha --- LASK Linz Win @ 2.45

KAA Gent VS PAOK Saloniki --- KAA Gent Win @ 1.67

Feyenoord VS Partizan Belgrade --- Feyenoord Win @ 1.40

AS Roma VS Vitesse Arnhem --- AS Roma Win @ 1.53


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 18, 2022)

*Mar.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*
Wolves VS Leeds United--- Wolves Win @ 2.15

️ *Italian Serie A*
Sassuolo VS Spezia--- Sassuolo Win @ 1.62
Genoa VS Torino --- Torino Win @ 2.30

️ *Spanish La Liga*
Athletic Bilbao VS Getafe --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.73

️ *German Bundesliga*
VfL Bochum VS Borussia Monchengladbach --- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.30

️ *France Ligue 1*
Saint Etienne VS Troyes--- Saint Etienne Win @ 2.00

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*
Vizela VS FC Famalicao --- Vizela Win @ 2.45

️* Holland Eredivisie*
SC Heerenveen VS Heracles Almelo--- SC Heerenveen Win @ 2.40

️ *German Bundesliga 2*
Erzgebirge Aue VS Karlsruher SC --- Karlsruher SC Win @ 2.45
St. Pauli VS Heidenheimer --- St. Pauli Win @ 1.91

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*
SD Huesca VS Burgos CF --- SD Huesca Win @ 1.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 20, 2022)

*Mar.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*Indian Super League *

Hyderabad FC VS Kerala Blasters FC -- Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.15

️ *English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Brentford--- Leicester City Win @ 2.20

Tottenham Hotspur VS West Ham United --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.73

️* Italian Serie A*

Venezia VS Sampdoria --- Venezia Win @ 2.63

Empoli VS Verona --- DRAW @ 2.20

Juventus VS Salernitana --- Juventus Win @ 1.20

AS Roma VS Lazio --- Lazio Win @ 2.55

Bologna VS Atalanta --- Atalanta Win @ 1.83

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Mallorca --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 2.05

Cadiz VS Villarreal --- Villarreal Win @ 1.83

Celta Vigo VS Real Betis --- Celta Vigo Win @ 2.20

Sevilla VS Real Sociedad --- Sevilla Win @ 2.05

Real Madrid VS FC Barcelona --- Real Madrid Win @ 2.05

️* German Bundesliga*

RB Leipzig VS Eintracht Frankfurt--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.44

VfL Wolfsburg VS Bayer Leverkusen --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.30

FC Koln VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.00

️ *France Ligue 1*

Monaco VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.91

Rennes VS Metz--- Rennes Win @ 1.29

Angers VS Stade Brestois --- Angers Win @ 2.20

Bordeaux VS Montpellier --- Bordeaux Win @ 2.45

Lorient VS Strasbourg --- Strasbourg Win @ 2.20

Reims VS Lyon --- Lyon Win @ 1.83

Marseille VS Nice --- Marseille Win @ 2.15

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 21, 2022)

*Mar.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (OFC)*

Papua New Guinea VS New Caledonia---DRAW @ 3.20

New Zealand VS Fiji--- New Zealand Win @ 1.13

️* England League 2*

Colchester United VS Forest Green Rovers--- Forest Green Rovers Win @ 2.00

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Tenerife VS Almeria--- DRAW @ 3.25

️ *Holland Jupiler League*

ADO Den Haag VS SC Telstar ---ADO Den Haag Win @ 1.75

️* Argentine Division 1*

Defensa Y Justicia VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 1.60

Argentinos juniors VS Velez Sarsfield---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 3.60

️ *Turkey 1. Lig*

Adanaspor VS Eyupspor---Adanaspor Win @ 2.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 22, 2022)

*Mar.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Atletico Tucuman VS Central Cordoba SDE --- DRAW @ 3.30

Talleres Cordoba VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba--- Talleres Cordoba Win @ 2.40

️* Scottish Championship*

Dunfermline Athletic VS Partick Thistle --- Partick Thistle Win @ 2.38

️* England League 1*

AFC Wimbledon VS Charlton Athletic--- AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.45

Plymouth Argyle VS Cheltenham Town--- Plymouth Argyle Win @ 1.75

️* England Conference*

Altrincham VS Chesterfield--- Chesterfield Win @ 1.91

Eastleigh VS Dagenham Redbridge--- Dagenham Redbridge Win @ 2.10

Grimsby Town VS Solihull Moors --- Grimsby Town Win @ 2.10

Kings Lynn VS Stockport County --- Stockport County Win @ 1.29

Maidenhead United VS Southend United --- Southend United Win @ 2.38

Notts County VS Boreham Wood --- Notts County Win @ 1.83

Torquay United VS Aldershot Town --- Torquay United Win @ 1.80

Woking VS Weymouth--- Woking Win @ 1.62

Wrexham VS Halifax Town--- Wrexham Win @ 1.62

Yeovil Town VS Bromley --- DRAW @ 3.30


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 24, 2022)

*Mar.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)*

Australia VS Japan--- Australia Win @ 2.60 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Korea Republic VS Iran---Korea Republic Win @ 2.10 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Lebanon VS Syrian--- Lebanon Win @ 2.38

Vietnam VS Oman--- Oman Win @ 2.30

China VS Saudi Arabia--- Saudi Arabia Win @ 1.36

Iraq VS United Arab Emirates--- Iraq Win @ 2.45 OR DRAW @ 3.10

️ *FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL)*

Uruguay VS Peru---Uruguay Win @ 1.65

Colombia VS Bolivia---Colombia Win @ 1.10

Brazil VS Chile---Brazil Win @ 1.44

Paraguay VS Ecuador---Ecuador Win @ 2.30

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Jamaica VS El Salvador---Jamaica Win @ 2.10 OR DRAW @ 3.20

Panama VS Honduras--- Panama Win @ 1.50

Mexico VS USA--- DRAW @ 3.20

Costa Rica VS Canada--- Canada Win @ 2.30

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Italy VS North Macedonia---Italy Win @ 1.18

Portugal VS Turkey---Portugal Win @ 1.40

Sweden VS Czech---DRAW @ 3.40

Wales VS Austria---DRAW @ 3.00

️ *UEFA Nations League*

Moldova VS Kazakhstan---Kazakhstan Win @ 2.50

Estonia VS Cyprus---Estonia Win @ 2.20 OR DRAW @ 3.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 26, 2022)

*Mar.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ England League 1*

Doncaster Rovers VS Charlton Athletic--- Charlton Athletic Win @ 1.95

Accrington Stanley VS Gillingham --- Accrington Stanley Win @ 1.73

Sunderland A.F.C VS Rotherham United --- Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 2.15

Burton Albion VS Wigan Athletic --- Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.25

Shrewsbury Town VS Lincoln City--- Shrewsbury Town Win @ 2.10

Ipswich Town VS Plymouth Argyle--- Ipswich Town Win @ 1.91

AFC Wimbledon VS Cambridge United--- AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.30

Sheffield Wednesday VS Cheltenham Town--- Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.60

️* USA Major League Soccer*

Charlotte FC VS FC Cincinnati --- Charlotte FC Win @ 1.83

FC Kansas City VS Real Salt Lake--- FC Kansas City Win @ 1.85

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 27, 2022)

*Mar.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *USA Major League Soccer*

Portland Timbers VS Orlando City --- Portland Timbers Win @ 1.83

️ *FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Canada VS Jamaica--- Canada Win @ 1.33

El Salvador VS Costa Rica--- Costa Rica Win @ 2.20

USA VS Panama--- USA Win @ 1.40

Honduras VS Mexico--- Mexico Win @ 1.40

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (OFC)*

Solomon Islands VS Papua New Guinea--- Solomon Islands Win @ 1.85

New Zealand VS Tahiti --- New Zealand Win @ 1.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 28, 2022)

*Mar.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Spanish Segunda Division*

Las Palmas VS Leganes---Las Palmas Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.10

️* India League Division 1*

Neroca FC VS Indian Arrows---Neroca FC Win @ 1.50

Aizawl FC VS Kenkre---Aizawl FC Win @ 1.36

Sreenidi Deccan VS Churchill Brothers---Churchill Brothers Win @ 2.50

️ *Primera Division de Colombiano-Apertura*

Deportivo Pasto VS La Equidad--- La Equidad Win @ 3.25

Atletico Nacional Medellin VS Independiente Santa Fe --- DRAW @ 3.20

️* International Friendly*

Bulgaria U19 VS Montenegro U19 ---Bulgaria U19 Win @ 1.83

Czech Republic U20 VS Poland U20--- Czech Republic U20 Win @ 2.10

Norway U20 VS Italy U20--- Italy U20 Win @ 2.10

Andorra VS Grenada--- Andorra Win @ 2.10

France U21 VS Northern Ireland U21---France U21 Win @ 1.14

Montenegro VS Greece--- DRAW @ 3.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 29, 2022)

*Mar.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Nations League*

Kazakhstan VS Moldova--- Kazakhstan Win @ 2.20

Cyprus VS Estonia--- DRAW @ 2.90

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)*

Japan VS Vietnam---Japan Win @ 1.17

Iran VS Lebanon---Iran Win @ 1.30

Syrian VS Iraq--- Iraq Win @2.25 OR DRAW @ 2.80

United Arab Emirates VS Korea Republic---Korea Republic Win @ 1.91

Oman VS China---China Win @ 4.20

Saudi Arabia VS Australia---Saudi Arabia Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.00

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Portugal VS North Macedonia--- Portugal Win @ 1.20

Poland VS Sweden--- Sweden Win @ 3.20

️ *FIFA World Cup qualification (CONMEBOL)*

Bolivia VS Brazil--- Brazil Win @ 1.50

Ecuador VS Argentina --- DRAW @ 3.25 OR Argentina Wiin @ 2.15

Peru VS Paraguay --- Peru Win @ 1.55 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Chile VS Uruguay--- Chile Win @ 2.15

Venezuela VS Colombia--- Colombia Win @ 1.70

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (CAF)*

Senegal VS Egypt--- Senegal Win @ 1.95

Nigeria VS Ghana --- DRAW @ 2.63

Algeria VS Cameroon--- Algeria Win @ 2.15

Morocco VS Democratic Rep Congo--- Morocco Win @ 1.60 -

Tunisia VS Mali--- Tunisia Win @ 3.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 30, 2022)

*Mar.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (OFC)*

Solomon Islands VS New Zealand--- New Zealand Win @ 1.14

️* FIFA World Cup qualification (CONCACAF)*

Costa Rica VS USA --- USA Win @ 2.10

Jamaica VS Honduras--- Jamaica Win @ 1.91

Mexico VS El Salvador--- Mexico Win @ 1.13

Panama VS Canada--- Canada-Win @ 1.91

️ *Australia A-League*

Sydney FC VS FC Macarthur--- Sydney FC Win @ 1.62

Brisbane Roar VS Wellington Phoenix --- Brisbane Roar Win @ 2.30

Perth Glory VS Newcastle Jets --- Perth Glory Win @ 2.25

️ *USL Championship*

New Mexico United VS Oakland Roots --- New Mexico United Win @ 1.60


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Mar 31, 2022)

*Mar.31,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indonesia Liga 1*

Persita Tangerang VS Persipura Jayapura--- Persipura Jayapura Win @ 2.05

Persija Jakarta VS PSS Sleman--- Persija Jakarta Win @ 2.30

Barito Putera VS Persib Bandung--- DRAW @ 2.63

Persik Kediri VS Bali United--- Bali United Win @ 1.60

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata--- Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 1.65

️* UEFA Women*

VfL Wolfsburg (w) VS Arsenal (w) --- DRAW

Lyon (w) VS Juventus (w)--- Win @ 2.20

️ *Danish 1st Division*

Esbjerg VS Hobro--- Esbjerg Win @ 2.05

️* Chile Primera Division*

Colo Colo VS Union La Calera--- Colo Colo Win @ 1.40

️ *Northern NSW NPL*

Cooks Hill United VS Charleston City Blues--- Win @ 2.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 1, 2022)

*Apr.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS FC Koln--- Union Berlin Win @ 2.38

️ *England Championship*

Hull City VS Huddersfield Town---Hull City Win @ 2.75

️* Portugal Primeira Liga*

Sporting Braga VS Benfica---Benfica Win @ 2.20

️* Belgian Pro League*

Beerschot Wilrijk VS Club Brugge--- Club Brugge Win @ 1.30

️ *Russia Premier League*

Rubin Kazan VS Khimki--- Khimki Win @ 2.50

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Girona VS Malaga--- Girona Win @ 1.73

️ *German Bundesliga 2*

Dynamo Dresden VS Schalke 04--- Schalke 04 Win @ 2.00

Ingolstadt VS Erzgebirge Aue ---DRAW @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 2, 2022)

*Apr.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Liverpool VS Watford--- Liverpool Win @ 1.13

Wolves VS Aston Villa --- Aston Villa Win @ 2.55

Leeds United VS Southampton --- Leeds United Win @ 2.30

Burnley VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.22

Chelsea VS Brentford --- Chelsea Win @ 1.33

Brighton Hove Albion VS Norwich City --- Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.45

Manchester United VS Leicester City --- Manchester United Win @ 1.53

️* Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Venezia --- Spezia Win @ 2.10

Lazio VS Sassuolo --- Lazio Win @ 1.73

Salernitana VS Torino --- Torino Win @ 1.83

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Mallorca --- Getafe Win @ 2.15

Levante VS Villarreal --- Villarreal Win @ 2.20

Celta Vigo VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.91

Atletico Madrid VS Alaves --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.36

️ *German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS Bayern Munchen --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.45

TSG Hoffenheim VS VfL Bochum --- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.50

Bayer Leverkusen VS Hertha Berlin --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.45

Arminia Bielefeld VS VfB Stuttgart --- VfB Stuttgart Win @ 2.38

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Greuther Furth --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.45

Borussia Dortmund VS RB Leipzig --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.38

️ *France Ligue 1*

Nice VS Rennes--- Rennes Win @ 2.25

Lille VS Bordeaux--- Lille Win @ 1.50

Saint Etienne VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 2.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 3, 2022)

*Apr.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*
West Ham United VS Everton---West Ham United Win @ 1.75
Tottenham Hotspur VS Newcastle United --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.50

️* Italian Serie A*
Fiorentina VS Empoli--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.55
Atalanta VS Napoli---Atalanta Win @ 2.45 OR DRAW @ 3.30
Udinese VS Cagliari---Udinese Win @ 1.80
Sampdoria VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.85
Juventus VS Inter Milan---DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Spanish La Liga*
Athletic Bilbao VS Elche ---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.50
Real Betis VS Osasuna ---Real Betis Win @ 1.85
Granada CF VS Rayo Vallecano ---Granada CF Win @ 2.63
Valencia VS Cadiz ---Valencia Win @ 1.91
FC Barcelona VS Sevilla ---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.45 OR DRAW @ 4.20

️* German Bundesliga*
Augsburg VS VfL Wolfsburg ---VfL Wolfsburg Win 2.50
Borussia Monchengladbach VS FSV Mainz 05---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.25

️ *France Ligue 1*
Strasbourg VS Lens---Lens Win @ 3.50
Metz VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 1.57
Montpellier VS Stade Brestois---Montpellier Win @ 2.05
Clermont VS Nantes---DRAW @ 3.20
Troyes VS Reims---Troyes Win @ 2.50
Lyon VS Angers---Lyon Win @ 1.40
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Lorient---PSG Win @ 1.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 4, 2022)

*Apr.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Arsenal--- Arsenal Win @ 1.95

️* Italian Serie A*

Verona VS Genoa--- Verona Win @ 1.91

AC Milan VS Bologna --- AC Milan Win @ 1.36

️* Spanish La Liga*

Real Sociedad VS RCD Espanyol --- Real Sociedad Win @ 1.60

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Porto VS Santa Clara--- FC Porto Win @ 1.25

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Leganes VS Fuenlabrada--- Leganes Win @ 1.80

️ *France Ligue 2*

Nancy VS Ajaccio--- Ajaccio Win @ 2.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 6, 2022)

*Apr.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Chelsea VS Real Madrid--- Chelsea Win @ 2.05

Villarreal VS Bayern Munchen --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.53

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Everton --- DRAW @ 3.10

️* German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS FSV Mainz 05 --- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.25

️* EFL Championship*

Nottingham Forest VS Coventry City--- Nottingham Forest Win @ 1.95

Middlesbrough VS Fulham --- Fulham Win @ 2.30

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Bournemouth AFC --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.63

️* Australia A-League*

Perth Glory VS Melbourne Victory--- Melbourne Victory Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 7, 2022)

*Apr.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Europa League*

RB Leipzig VS Atalanta---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.75 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Eintracht Frankfurt VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.67

Sporting Braga VS Glasgow Rangers---Sporting Braga Win @ 2.20

West Ham United VS Lyon---West Ham United Win @ 2.05

️* UEFA Europa Conference League*

Feyenoord VS Slavia Praha---Feyenoord Win @ 1.67

Bodo Glimt VS AS Roma---Bodo Glimt Win @ 3.60

Marseille VS PAOK Saloniki ---Marseille Win @ 1.36

Leicester City VS PSV Eindhoven---Leicester City Win @ 2.15

️ *AFC Champions League*

Foolad Khozestan VS Al-Garrafa---Foolad Khozestan Wina @ 1.70

Pakhtakor VS Sepahan---DRAW @ 3.10

FC Ahal VS Al Ahli(UAE) ---Al Ahli(UAE) Win @ 1.36

Al Duhail VS Al-Taawon ---Al Duhail Win @ 1.75


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 8, 2022)

*Apr.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Wolves--- Newcastle United Win @ 2.25

️* Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Granada CF --- Sevilla Win @ 1.40

️ *German Bundesliga*

VfB Stuttgart VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.91

️ *France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Saint Etienne--- Lorient Win @ 2.38

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Gil Vicente VS Moreirense--- Gil Vicente Win @1.73

️ *Italian Serie A*

Go Ahead Eagles VS Willem II --- Go Ahead Eagles Win @ 2.15

️ *German Bundesliga 2*

Fortuna Dusseldorf VS Hansa Rostock--- Fortuna Dusseldorf Win @ 1.95

Jahn Regensburg VS Ingolstadt--- Jahn Regensburg Win @ 1.75

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

CD Lugo VS FC Cartagena --- CD Lugo Win @ 2.38

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 9, 2022)

*Apr.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Everton VS Manchester United--- Manchester United Win @ 1.75

Southampton VS Chelsea ---Chelsea Win @ 1.91

Arsenal VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Arsenal Win @ 1.62

Watford VS Leeds United---Leeds United Win @ 2.55 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Aston Villa VS Tottenham Hotspur ---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.25

️* Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Spezia---DRAW @ 3.50

Inter Milan VS Verona---Inter Milan Win @ 1.33

Cagliari VS Juventus --- Juventus Win @ 1.60

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.25

Mallorca VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.95

Villarreal VS Athletic Bilbao--- DRAW @ 3.40

Real Madrid VS Getafe--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.40

️* German Bundesliga*

VfL Wolfsburg VS Arminia Bielefeld ---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.67 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Bayern Munchen VS Augsburg --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.11

Greuther Furth VS Borussia Monchengladbach --- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.70

FC Koln VS FSV Mainz 05 --- DRAW @ 3.40

Hertha Berlin VS Union Berlin --- Union Berlin Win @ 2.60

️ *France Ligue 1*

Reims VS Rennes--- Rennes Win @ 1.83

Clermont VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.33

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 10, 2022)

*Apr.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Norwich City VS Burnley --- Burnley Win @ 250

Brentford VS West Ham United--- Brentford Win @ 2.60

Leicester City VS Crystal Palace --- Leicester City Win @ 2.45

Manchester City VS Liverpool --- Manchester City Win @ 2.00

️ *Italian Serie A*

Genoa VS Lazio --- Lazio Win @ 1.91

Napoli VS Fiorentina --- Napoli Win @ 1.75

Sassuolo VS Atalanta --- Atalanta Win @ 2.10

Venezia VS Udinese --- Udinese Win @ 2.15

AS Roma VS Salernitana --- AS Roma Win @ 1.30

Torino VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.91

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Alaves --- Osasuna Win @ 1.95

RCD Espanyol VS Celta Vigo --- DRAW @ 3.20

Elche VS Real Sociedad--- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.00

Levante VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.45

️ *German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Bayer Leverkusen --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.80

Eintracht Frankfurt VS SC Freiburg --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.50

RB Leipzig VS TSG Hoffenheim --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.50

️ *France Ligue 1*

Bordeaux VS Metz--- Bordeaux Win @ 1.91

Monaco VS Troyes --- Monaco Win @ 1.33

Angers VS Lille --- Lille Win @ 2.30

Stade Brestois VS Nantes --- DRAW @ 3.20

Lens VS Nice--- Lens Win @ 2.30

Strasbourg VS Lyon --- Strasbourg Win @ 2.50

Marseille VS Montpellier --- Marseille Win @ 1.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 11, 2022)

*Apr.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Valencia--- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.15

️* Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Sampdoria --- Bologna Win @ 2.20

️ *England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Luton Town --- Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.30

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Almeria VS Ponferradina --- Win @ 2.20

️ *Italian Serie B*

Brescia VS Parma--- Brescia Win @ 1.83

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Juventude VS Bragantino--- Bragantino Win @ 2.55

️* AFC Champions League *

Al Rayyan VS Al Hilal --- Al Hilal Win @ 1.33

Al Quwa Al Jawiya VS Mumbai City--- Al Quwa Al Jawiya Win @ 1.33

Nasaf Qarshi VS Al Wihdat Amman --- Nasaf Qarshi Win @ 2.15

Al-Shabab(KSA) VS Al-Jazira(UAE) --- Al-Shabab(KSA) Win @ 1.70

Al-Faisaly Harmah VS Al-Sadd--- Al-Sadd Win @ 1.62

Al-Sharjah VS FC Istiklol Dushanbe--- Al-Sharjah Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 12, 2022)

*Apr.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Champions League*

Real Madrid VS Chelsea--- Real Madrid Win @ 2.38

Bayern Munchen VS Villarreal---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

️* EFL League 1*

Burton Albion VS Wigan Athletic---Wigan Athletic Win @ 1.85

Portsmouth VS Rotherham United---DRAW @ 3.30

️* Copa Libertadores*

Boca Juniors VS Always Ready---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.13

Cerro Porteno VS Colon de Santa Fe---Cerro Porteno Win @ 2.30

Univ Catolica VS Sporting Cristal ---DRAW @ 4.20

Palmeiras VS Independiente Petrolero --- Palmeiras Win @ 1.09

CA Penarol VS Olimpia Asuncion---CA Penarol Win @ 1.95

Flamengo VS Talleres Cordoba --- Flamengo Win @ 1.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 13, 2022)

*Apr.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* UEFA Champions League*

Liverpool VS Benfica---Liverpool Win @ 1.29 OR DRAW @ 6.00

Atletico Madrid VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.80

️ *Denmark Superligaen*

Randers FC VS Midtjylland---DRAW @ 3.50

️* Copa Libertadores*

Libertad VS Caracas FC---Libertad Win @ 1.37 OR DRAW @ 4.80

Colo Colo VS Alianza Lima --- Colo Colo Win @ 1.35

Nacional Montevideo VS Estudiantes La Plata --- Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.80

Atletico Mineiro VS America MG --- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.50

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Deportivo Cali ---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.54

River Plate VS Fortaleza---River Plate Win @ 1.63

Independiente Jose Teran VS Deportes Tolima---DRAW @ 3.45

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 14, 2022)

*Apr.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *UEFA Europa League*
Atalanta VS RB Leipzig--- Atalanta Win @ 2.55
FC Barcelona VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.44
Lyon VS West Ham United--- Lyon - Win @ 2.00
Glasgow Rangers VS Sporting Braga--- Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.91

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*
PSV Eindhoven VS Leicester City --- PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.95
PAOK Saloniki VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 2.55
AS Roma VS Bodo Glimt --- AS Roma Win @ 1.40
Slavia Praha VS Feyenoord --- Feyenoord Win @ 2.45

️ *AFC Champions League*
Al-Jazira(UAE) VS Mumbai City --- Al-Jazira Win @ 1.36
Foolad Khozestan VS FC Ahal --- Foolad Khozestan Win @ 1.36
Al Duhail VS Pakhtakor --- Al Duhail Win @ 2.05
Al Quwa Al Jawiya VS Al-Shabab(KSA)--- Al-Shabab Win @ 1.50
Al-Garrafa VS Al Ahli(UAE) --- Al Ahli Win @ 2.10
Al-Taawon VS Sepahan--- Sepahan Win @ 1.85

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 15, 2022)

*Apr.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Inter Milan --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.30

AC Milan VS Genoa --- AC Milan Win @ 1.30

️* Spanish La Liga*

Real Sociedad VS Real Betis --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.10

️ *France Ligue 1*

Rennes VS Monaco --- Rennes Win @ 2.00

️ *England Championship*

Luton Town VS Nottingham Forest---- Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.55

Bournemouth AFC VS Middlesbrough --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.95

Peterborough United VS Blackburn Rovers --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.75

Birmingham City VS Coventry City --- Coventry City Win @ 2.30

Hull City VS Cardiff City --- Hull City Win @ 2.50

Sheffield United VS Reading --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.55

Preston North End VS Millwall --- Preston North End Win @ 2.38

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Blackpool --- West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 1.73

Swansea City VS Barnsley--- Swansea Win @ 1.67

Stoke City VS Bristol City--- Stoke City Win @ 1.73

Huddersfield Town VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- Huddersfield Town Win @ 1.95

Derby County VS Fulham --- Fulham Win @ 1.60

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 16, 2022)

*Apr.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.53

Southampton VS Arsenal --- Arsenal Win @ 1.91

Watford VS Brentford --- Brentford Win @ 2.55

Manchester United VS Norwich City --- Manchester United Win @ 1.25

️* England FA Cup*

Manchester City VS Liverpool---DRAW @ 3.30

️* Italian Serie A*

Cagliari VS Sassuolo --- Sassuolo Win @ 2.38

Sampdoria VS Salernitana --- Sampdoria Win @ 1.83

Udinese VS Empoli--- Udinese Win @ 1.83

Fiorentina VS Venezia --- Fiorentina Win @ 1.36

Juventus VS Bologna --- Juventus Win @ 1.33

Lazio VS Torino --- Lazio Win @ 1.65

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Mallorca --- DRAW @ 3.00

Alaves VS Rayo Vallecano --- DRAW @ 3.10

Valencia VS Osasuna--- Valencia Win @ 2.15

Getafe VS Villarreal --- Villarreal Win @ 2.50

️ *German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS Hertha Berlin --- Augsburg Win @ 1.91

FSV Mainz 05 VS VfB Stuttgart --- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.05

SC Freiburg VS VfL Bochum--- SC Freiburg Win @ 1.65

Borussia Dortmund VS VfL Wolfsburg --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.50

Borussia Monchengladbach VS FC Koln--- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 18, 2022)

*Apr.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Italian Serie A*

Napoli VS AS Roma---Napoli Win @ 1.85

Atalanta VS Verona---Atalanta Win @ 1.601 OR DRAW @ 4.20

️* Spanish La Liga*

FC Barcelona VS Cadiz ---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.20

️ *England Championship*

Middlesbrough VS Huddersfield Town---DRAW @ 3.60

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Derby County---Derby County Win @ 3.25

Coventry City VS Bournemouth AFC---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.30

Blackburn Rovers VS Stoke City---Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.91

Blackpool VS Birmingham City---DRAW @ 3.20

Millwall VS Hull City---Millwall Win @ 1.80

Cardiff City VS Luton Town---Cardiff City Win @ 2.70

Reading VS Swansea City---Swansea City Win @ 2.75

Barnsley VS Peterborough United---Barnsley Win @ 1.91 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Bristol City VS Sheffield United---Sheffield United Win @ 1.83

Nottingham Forest VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 19, 2022)

*Apr.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Liverpool VS Manchester United--- Liverpool Win @ 1.40

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Alaves --- Mallorca Win @ 2.20

Real Betis VS Elche --- Real Betis Win @ 1.57

Villarreal VS Valencia --- Villarreal Win @ 1.53

️* Coppa Italia*

Inter Milan VS AC Milan --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.95

️* Germany Cup*

Hamburger SV VS SC Freiburg --- SC Freiburg Win @ 2.10

️ *England Championship*

Fulham VS Preston North End --- Fulham Win @ 1.44

️ *England League 1*

Oxford United VS Milton Keynes Dons--- Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 3.00

Cambridge United VS Charlton Athletic--- Charlton Athletic Win @ 2.30

Sheffield Wednesday VS Crewe Alexandra--- Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.25

Burton Albion VS Rotherham United--- Rotherham United Win @ 1.73

Ipswich Town VS Wigan Athletic--- DRAW @ 3.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 20, 2022)

*Apr.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Everton VS Leicester City---Everton Win @ 2.38 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Chelsea VS Arsenal---Chelsea Win @ 1.85

Newcastle United VS Crystal Palace---Newcastle United Win @ 2.38

Manchester City VS Brighton Hove Albion---Manchester City Win @ 1.18

️* Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Salernitana---Udinese Win @ 1.50

️* Spanish La Liga*

Atletico Madrid VS Granada CF---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.33

Celta Vigo VS Getafe---Celta Vigo Win @ 2.20

Osasuna VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.75

️* France Ligue 1*

Reims VS Lille---Lille Win @ 2.15

Troyes VS Clermont---Troyes Win @ 2.30

Bordeaux VS Saint Etienne---Bordeaux Win @ 2.40

Monaco VS Nice---Monaco Win @ 1.85

Lorient VS Metz---Lorient Win @ 1.75

Angers VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.40

Stade Brestois VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.75

Strasbourg VS Rennes---DRAW @ 3.50

Marseille VS Nantes---Marseille Win @ 1.65

Lens VS Montpellier---Lens Win @ 1.80

️ *Coppa Italia*

Juventus VS Fiorentina--- Juventus Win @ 1.85

️* Germany Cup (DFBPOKAL)*

RB Leipzig VS Union Berlin--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.44

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 21, 2022)

*Apr.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Southampton--- DRAW @ 3.25

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Rayo Vallecano --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 2.33

Levante VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 2.10

Cadiz VS Athletic Bilbao --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.30

Real Sociedad VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.10

️* Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

FC Porto VS Sporting CP--- FC Porto Win @ 2.00

️* Argentine Division 1*

Sarmiento Junin VS Defensa Y Justicia--- Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.00

Atletico Tucuman VS Argentinos juniors--- Argentinos juniors Win @ 2.00


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 22, 2022)

*Apr.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* German Bundesliga*

VfL Wolfsburg VS FSV Mainz 05---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 2.55 OR DRAW @ 3.25

️* England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Barnsley---Huddersfield Town Win @ 1.57

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Vizela VS FC Arouca---Vizela Win @ 2.10

️* Holland Eredivisie*

FC Twente Enschede VS Sparta Rotterdam---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 1.53

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Tenerife VS SD Huesca---Tenerife Win @ 2.05

️* Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Estudiantes La Plata---Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 2.30

️* German Bundesliga 2*

Karlsruher SC VS Ingolstadt---Karlsruher SC Win @ 1.85

Fortuna Dusseldorf VS Dynamo Dresden---Fortuna Dusseldorf Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 24, 2022)

*Apr.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Burnley VS Wolves---Wolves Win @ 2.80

Brighton Hove Albion VS Southampton---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.20 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Chelsea VS West Ham United--- Chelsea Win @ 1.55

Liverpool VS Everton--- Liverpool Win @ 1.18

*️ Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.67

Bologna VS Udinese---Udinese Win @ 2.60

Empoli VS Napoli ---Napoli Win @ 1.60

Genoa VS Cagliari --- Genoa Win @ 2.20

Lazio VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 2.45

️ *Spanish La Liga*

FC Barcelona VS Rayo Vallecano---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.30

️* German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Augsburg---DRAW @ 3.20

Hertha Berlin VS VfB Stuttgart --- Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.90

️* France Ligue 1*

Rennes VS Lorient---Rennes Win @ 1.45

Nantes VS Bordeaux---Nantes Win @ 1.75 OR DRAW @ 3.75

Nice VS Troyes--- Nice Win @ 1.62

Clermont VS Angers---Clermont Win @ 2.30

Metz VS Stade Brestois--- DRAW @ 3.20

Lille VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 3.40

Reims VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 25, 2022)

*Apr.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Leeds United--- Crystal Palace Win @ 2.05

️ *England Championship*

Preston North End VS Blackburn Rovers --- DRAW @ 3.40

️ *Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS Juventus --- Juventus Win @ 1.80

️* AFC Champions League*

Yokohama Marinos VS Sydney FC--- Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.57

Hoang Anh Gia Lai VS Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors--- Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors Win @ 1.62

Chiangrai United VS Vissel Kobe--- Vissel Kobe Win @1.30

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Sporting Braga VS FC Porto --- FC Porto Win @ 1.80

Boavista FC VS Sporting CP --- Sporting CP Win @ 1.44

️* Brazil Serie A*

Avai FC SC VS Goias --- Avai FC SC Win @ 2.10

️ *Spanish Segunda Division*

Almeria VS Sporting Gijon--- Almeria Win @ 1.57

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 26, 2022)

*Apr.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Manchester City VS Real Madrid--- Manchester City Win @ 1.45

️ *AFC Champions League*

Al Duhail VS Sepahan--- Sepahan Win @ 2.05

Al-Jazira(UAE) VS Al-Shabab(KSA) --- Al-Shabab(KSA) Win @ 1.67

Mumbai City VS Al Quwa Al Jawiya --- Al Quwa Al Jawiya Win @ 1.36

FC Ahal VS Al-Garrafa --- Al-Garrafa Win @ 2.30

Foolad Khozestan VS Al Ahli(UAE) --- Al Ahli(UAE) Win @ 2.20

Pakhtakor VS Al-Taawon--- Al-Taawon Win @ 1.75

️* EFL Championship*

Barnsley VS Blackpool --- Blackpool Win @ 2.40

Swansea City VS Bournemouth AFC --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 1.95

Fulham VS Nottingham Forest --- Fulham Win @ 1.80

️ *EFL League 1*

Portsmouth VS Wigan Athletic--- Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.45

Fleetwood Town VS Sheffield Wednesday --- Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.65

Sunderland A.F.C VS Rotherham United --- Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 2.38

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 27, 2022)

*Apr.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Liverpool VS Villarreal--- Liverpool Win @ 1.29

*️ Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Udinese---Fiorentina Win @ 1.67

Salernitana VS Venezia---Salernitana Win @ 2.05

Atalanta VS Torino---Atalanta Win @ 1.62

Bologna VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.40

️* England Championship*

Middlesbrough VS Cardiff City---Middlesbrough Win @ 1.60

*️ CONCACAF Champions League*

Pumas U.N.A.M. VS Seattle Sounders---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ AFC Champions League*

Melbourne City VS BG Pathum United--- DRAW @ 3.40

Jeonnam Dragons VS United City FC --- Jeonnam Dragons Win @ 1.30

Guangzhou FC VS Johor Darul Takzim--- Johor Darul Takzim Win @ 1.01

Daegu FC VS Shandong Taishan--- Daegu FC Win @ 1.01

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 28, 2022)

*Apr.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 2.25

*️ UEFA Europa League*

RB Leipzig VS Glasgow Rangers---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.36

West Ham United VS Eintracht Frankfurt--- West Ham United Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.40

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Feyenoord VS Marseille--- Feyenoord Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Leicester City VS AS Roma --- DRAW @ 3.25

*️ AFC Champions League*

Yokohama Marinos VS Hoang Anh Gia Lai --- Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.25

Chiangrai United VS Kitchee--- Kitchee Win @ 2.80

Sydney FC VS Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors--- Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors Win @ 2.00

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Univ Catolica VS Flamengo ---Flamengo Win @ 1.75

Olimpia Asuncion VS Colon de Santa Fe ---Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 3.25

Always Ready VS Deportivo Cali ---DRAW @ 3.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Apr 29, 2022)

*Apr.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Cadiz --- Sevilla Win @ 1.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS Greuther Furth --- Union Berlin Win @ 1.29

*️ France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) --- PSG Win @ 2.20

*️ EFL Championship*

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Sheffield United --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.91

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Famalicao VS Estoril --- FC Famalicao Win @ 1.85

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

FC Utrecht VS NEC Nijmegen --- FC Utrecht Win @ 1.70

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Las Palmas VS Malaga--- Las Palmas Win @ 1.67

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Racing Genk VS Mechelen --- Racing Genk Win @ 1.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 1, 2022)

*May.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Everton VS Chelsea --- Chelsea Win @ 1.75

Tottenham Hotspur VS Leicester City---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.44

West Ham United VS Arsenal --- Arsenal Win @ 1.75

*️ Italian Serie A*

Juventus VS Venezia---Juventus Win @ 1.20

AC Milan VS Fiorentina---AC Milan Win @ 1.62

Empoli VS Torino---Empoli Win @ 2.63

Udinese VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.55

AS Roma VS Bologna---AS Roma Win @ 1.44

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Osasuna---Elche Win @ 2.90

Granada CF VS Celta Vigo---Granada CF Win @ 2.70

Rayo Vallecano VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 2.40

FC Barcelona VS Mallorca---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.40

*️ France Ligue 1*

Troyes VS Lille---Lille Win @ 2.15

Montpellier VS Metz---DRAW @ 3.60

Lorient VS Reims---Lorient Win @ 2.25

Monaco VS Angers---Monaco Win @ 1.40

Stade Brestois VS Clermont---DRAW @ 3.40

Bordeaux VS Nice---Nice Win @ 1.95

Marseille VS Lyon---DRAW @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 3, 2022)

*May.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Villarreal VS Liverpool --- Liverpool Win @ 1.70

*️ EFL Championship*

Bournemouth AFC VS Nottingham Forest --- Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.30

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Caracas FC VS Libertad--- Libertad Win @ 2.15

The Strongest VS Atletico Paranaense--- The Strongest Win @ 2.00

Independiente Petrolero VS Palmeiras--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.63

Estudiantes La Plata VS Nacional Montevideo--- Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.73

America MG VS Atletico Mineiro--- America MG Win @ 1.65

*️ South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Supersport United VS Stellenbosch FC --- Supersport United Win @ 2.20

Moroka Swallows VS AmaZulu --- AmaZulu Win @ 2.63

Sekhukhune United VS Mamelodi Sundowns --- Mamelodi Sundowns Win @ 1.67

Kaizer Chiefs VS Marumo Gallants FC --- Kaizer Chiefs Win @ 1.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 4, 2022)

*May.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Real Madrid VS Manchester City---DRAW @ 4.00 OR Manchester City Win @ 2.10

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Cerro Porteno---Cerro Porteno Win @ 3.60

Talleres Cordoba VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 1.91

Deportivo Cali VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.63

Always Ready VS Boca Juniors --- DRAW @ 3.40

Olimpia Asuncion VS CA Penarol---CA Penarol Win @ 3.10

Deportes Tolima VS Independiente Jose Teran---DRAW @ 3.25

Sporting Cristal VS Univ Catolica ---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

FC Cincinnati VS Toronto FC --- DRAW @ 3.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 5, 2022)

*May.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Venezia--- Salernitana Win @ 1.75

*️ UEFA Europa League*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS West Ham United---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.55 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Glasgow Rangers VS RB Leipzig --- RB Leipzig Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.60

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

AS Roma VS Leicester City---AS Roma Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Marseille VS Feyenoord ---Feyenoord Win @ 3.25

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Fortaleza VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 2.25

Bragantino VS Velez Sarsfield---Bragantino Win @ 1.95

Alianza Lima VS Colo Colo---Colo Colo Win @ 1.67

*️ EFL League 1*

Wycombe Wanderers VS Milton Keynes Dons---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 2.90

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 6, 2022)

*May.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Italian Serie A*

Inter Milan VS Empoli--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.14

Genoa VS Juventus--- Juventus Win @ 1.91

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Levante VS Real Sociedad--- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.25

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Arminia Bielefeld --- VfL Bochum Win @ 2.20
*
️ France Ligue 1*

Lille VS Monaco--- Monaco Win @ 1.95

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Boavista FC VS Vitoria Guimaraes--- Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 2.25

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

SC Cambuur VS RKC Waalwijk--- Win @ 2.20

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Las Palmas VS Mirandes --- Las Palmas Win @ 1.65

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 7, 2022)

*May.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Chelsea VS Wolves--- Chelsea Win @ 1.33

Brentford VS Southampton---Brentford Win @ 2.20

Crystal Palace VS Watford ---Crystal Palace Win @ 1.65

Burnley VS Aston Villa---Burnley Win @ 3.00

Brighton Hove Albion VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.60 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Liverpool VS Tottenham Hotspur ---DRAW @ 4.75 OR Liverpool Win @ 1.45

*️ Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Napoli ---Napoli Win @ 2.05

Sassuolo VS Udinese---Udinese Win @ 2.88

Lazio VS Sampdoria---Lazio Win @ 1.44

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Granada CF ---Mallorca Win @ 1.95

Athletic Bilbao VS Valencia---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.53

Cadiz VS Elche---Cadiz Win @ 1.70

Celta Vigo VS Alaves---Celta Vigo Win @ 1.91

Real Betis VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.60

*️ German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS Bayer Leverkusen---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.05

Greuther Furth VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.30

SC Freiburg VS Union Berlin ---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.95

FC Koln VS VfL Wolfsburg ---FC Koln Win @ 1.60

Hertha Berlin VS FSV Mainz 05---Hertha Berlin Win @ 2.55

*️ France Ligue 1*

Stade Brestois VS Strasbourg---Stade Brestois Win @ 4.75 OR DRAW @ 3.80

*️ French Cup*

Nice VS Nantes---Nice Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 8, 2022)

*May.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Leeds United--- Arsenal Win @ 1.40

Leicester City VS Everton --- Leicester City Win @ 2.60

Norwich City VS West Ham United --- West Ham United Win @ 1.75

Manchester City VS Newcastle United --- Manchester City Win @ 1.14

*️ Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Atalanta --- Atalanta Win @ 1.45

Venezia VS Bologna --- Bologna Win @ 2.35

Salernitana VS Cagliari --- Salernitana Win @ 2.38

Verona VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.73

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Rayo Vallecano --- Getafe Win @ 2.05

Villarreal VS Sevilla --- Villarreal Win @ 2.30

RCD Espanyol VS Osasuna --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 2.30

Atletico Madrid VS Real Madrid --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.00

*️ German Bundesliga*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Borussia Monchengladbach --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.38

Bayern Munchen VS VfB Stuttgart --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

RB Leipzig VS Augsburg --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.25

*️ France Ligue 1*

Metz VS Lyon --- Lyon Win @ 1.40

Reims VS Lens --- Lens Win @ 2.25

Angers VS Bordeaux --- Angers Win @ 2.05

Clermont VS Montpellier --- Clermont Win @ 1.80

Lorient VS Marseille --- Marseille Win @ 1.85

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Troyes --- PSG Win @ 1.17

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 9, 2022)

*May.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 3.00

*️ EFL League 1*

Sheffield Wednesday VS Sunderland A.F.C---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 2.15

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Girona VS Tenerife---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Belenenses VS FC Famalicao---Belenenses Win @ 2.88

*️ Brazil Serie A*

Avai FC SC VS Coritiba PR---Coritiba PR Win @ 2.75

*️ Turkey Super Lig*

Antalyaspor VS Konyaspor---DRAW @ 3.25

*️ India League Division 1*

Neroca FC VS Churchill Brothers---Churchill Brothers Win @ 1.95

*️ Southeast Asian Games football*

Laos U23 VS Cambodia U23---Laos U23 Win @ 3.75

Thailand U23 VS Singapore U23---Thailand U23 Win @ 1.22

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 10, 2022)

*May.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Aston Villa VS Liverpool--- Liverpool Win @ 1.44

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Valencia VS Real Betis --- Real Betis Win @ 2.00

Granada CF VS Athletic Bilbao --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.00

FC Barcelona VS Celta Vigo --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.36

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Mechelen VS KAA Gent--- KAA Gent Win @ 1.85

Racing Genk VS Charleroi --- Racing Genk Win @ 1.62

*️ Scottish Premier League*

Dundee VS Hibernian--- Hibernian Win @ 2.05

*️ England Conference*

Grimsby Town VS Boreham Wood--- Grimsby Town Win @ 2.05

Bromley VS Altrincham --- Bromley Win @ 2.00


*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 11, 2022)

*May.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Chelsea--- Chelsea Win @ 1.65 OR DRAW @ 4.20

Leicester City VS Norwich City---Leicester City Win @ 1.44

Watford VS Everton --- Everton Win @ 1.67

Wolves VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.25

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Alaves VS RCD Espanyol ---Alaves Win @ 2.05

Osasuna VS Getafe---DRAW @ 2.90

Sevilla VS Mallorca---Sevilla Win @ 1.60

Elche VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.65

*️ France Ligue 1*

Nice VS Saint Etienne---Nice Win @ 1.57

Nantes VS Rennes ---Rennes Win @ 1.53

*️ Coppa Italia*

Juventus VS Inter Milan--- DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

RKC Waalwijk VS Heracles Almelo---DRAW @ 3.40

Sparta Rotterdam VS PEC Zwolle---Sparta Rotterdam Win @ 2.20 OR DRAW @ 3.30

AFC Ajax VS SC Heerenveen---AFC Ajax Win @ 1.14

FC Twente Enschede VS Groningen---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 1.57

Go Ahead Eagles VS Feyenoord---Feyenoord Win @ 1.50

PSV Eindhoven VS NEC Nijmegen---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.14

SC Cambuur VS Willem II---SC Cambuur Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.75

Fortuna Sittard VS Vitesse Arnhem---Fortuna Sittard Win @ 2.63

FC Utrecht VS AZ Alkmaar---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 2.15

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 12, 2022)

*May.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Arsenal --- DRAW @ 3.60 OR Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.15

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Sociedad VS Cadiz ---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.67

Rayo Vallecano VS Villarreal ---DRAW @ 3.80 OR Villarreal Win @ 1.80

Real Madrid VS Levante --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.50

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Lahti VS HJK Helsinki---HJK Helsinki Win @ 1.55

KuPs VS FC Haka --- KuPs Win @ 1.55

*️ Belgian Pro League *

Anderlecht VS Royal Antwerp---Anderlecht Win @ 1.50

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 13, 2022)

*May.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ EFL Championship*

Luton Town VS Huddersfield Town--- Luton Town Win @ 2.40

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Pacos de Ferreira VS Benfica --- Benfica Win @ 1.44
*
️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Sociedad B VS Almeria--- lmeriaWin @ 1.85

*️ Southeast Asian Games football*

Myanmar U23 VS Vietnam U23 --- Vietnam U23Win @ 1.29

Timor Leste U23 VS Indonesia U23 --- Indonesia U23 Win @ 1.53

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Vaasa VPS VS SJK Seinajoen --- SJK Seinajoen Win @ 2.30

AC Oulu VS Honka Espoo --- Honka Espoo Win @ 1.65

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 13, 2022)

*May.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ EFL FA Cup*

Liverpool VS Chelsea --- Liverpool Win @ 1.95

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Salernitana---Salernitana Win @ 2.05

Udinese VS Spezia---Spezia Win @ 4.33

Verona VS Torino---DRAW @ 3.50 OR Verona Win @ 2.30

AS Roma VS Venezia--- AS Roma Win @ 1.25

*️ Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Valencia--- DRAW @ 3.30

Celta Vigo VS Elche--- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW @ 3.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Eintracht Frankfurt--- FSV Mainz 05Win @ 1.62

VfL Wolfsburg VS Bayern Munchen --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.55

Borussia Dortmund VS Hertha Berlin --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.50

Bayer Leverkusen VS SC Freiburg --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 2.40

Arminia Bielefeld VS RB Leipzig --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.25

Union Berlin VS VfL Bochum --- Union Berlin Win @ 1.40

Augsburg VS Greuther Furth --- Augsburg Win @ 1.53

Borussia Monchengladbach VS TSG Hoffenheim --- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.00

VfB Stuttgart VS FC Koln--- VfB Stuttgart Win @ 2.20

*️ France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.36

Troyes VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.20

Nice VS Lille---Nice Win @ 1.83

Rennes VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 3.60

Monaco VS Stade Brestois---Monaco Win @ 1.25

Bordeaux VS Lorient ---DRAW @ 3.60

Metz VS Angers---Metz Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Strasbourg VS Clermont--- Strasbourg Win @ 1.45

Saint Etienne VS Reims --- Reims Win @ 4.33

Lyon VS Nantes--- Lyon Win @ 1.36

*️ England Championship*

Sheffield United VS Nottingham Forest---DRAW @ 3.30 OR Sheffield United Win @ 2.25

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 15, 2022)

*May.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Burnley--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.30

Watford VS Leicester City --- Leicester City Win @ 191

Wolves VS Norwich City --- Wolves Win @ 1.45

Aston Villa VS Crystal Palace --- Aston Villa Win @ 2.10

Leeds United VS Brighton Hove Albion --- DRAW @ 3.50

West Ham United VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.40

Everton VS Brentford --- Everton Win @ 2.00

*️ Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Sassuolo---DRAW @ 3.80

Napoli VS Genoa --- Napoli Win @ 1.80

AC Milan VS Atalanta --- AC Milan Win @ 1.80

Cagliari VS Inter Milan --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.36

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS Osasuna---DRAW @ 4.20 OR Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.55

Atletico Madrid VS Sevilla --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.25

Real Betis VS Granada CF --- Real Betis Win @ 1.55

Levante VS Alaves --- DRAW @ 3.75

Cadiz VS Real Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.60

Getafe VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.15

Mallorca VS Rayo Vallecano---Mallorca Win @ 1.65

Villarreal VS Real Sociedad---Villarreal Win @ 2.05

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 16, 2022)

*May.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Arsenal--- Arsenal Win @ 1.85

*️ Italian Serie A*

Sampdoria VS Fiorentina --- Fiorentina Win @ 1.83 OR DRAW @ 3.75

Juventus VS Lazio --- Juventus Win @ 2.25

*️ England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Luton Town---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Real Oviedo VS Real Zaragoza---Real Oviedo Win @ 1.62


*️ Denmark Superligaen*

Silkeborg VS Midtjylland---Midtjylland Win @ 2.55

*️ Turkey Super Lig*

Galatasaray VS Adana Demirspor---Galatasaray Win @ 1.91

Caykur Rizespor VS Sivasspor---Caykur Rizespor Win @ 2.75

*️ Southeast Asian Games*

Malaysia U23 VS Cambodia U23 ---Malaysia U23 Win @ 1.35

Laos U23 VS Thailand U23---Thailand U23 Win @ 1.03

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 17, 2022)

*May.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Southampton VS Liverpool--- Liverpool Win @ 1.40

*️ England Championship*

Nottingham Forest VS Sheffield United --- Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.20

*️ Italian Serie B*

Benevento VS Pisa --- Benevento Win @ 2.15

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Caracas FC VS The Strongest --- Caracas FC Win @ 2.05

Bragantino VS Estudiantes La Plata--- Bragantino Win @ 1.91

CA Penarol VS Cerro Porteno--- CA Penarol Win @ 2.30

Boca Juniors VS Corinthians Paulista (SP) --- Boca Juniors Win @ 2.15

Flamengo VS Univ Catolica--- Flamengo Win @ 1.22

Sporting Cristal VS Talleres Cordoba--- Sporting Cristal Win @ 2.55

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 18, 2022)

*May.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Glasgow Rangers--- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.25

*️ AFC Cup*

Gokulam Kerala FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Palmeiras VS Club Sport Emelec--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.22

Atletico Paranaense VS Libertad---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.85

Nacional Montevideo VS Velez Sarsfield---Nacional Montevideo Win @ 2.45

Deportivo Tachira VS Independiente Petrolero---Deportivo Tachira Win @ 1.50

Deportes Tolima VS America MG---Deportes Tolima Win @ 1.75

Colon de Santa Fe VS Olimpia Asuncion---DRAW @ 3.60 OR Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 1.75

Alianza Lima VS Fortaleza---Fortaleza Win @ 1.80

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Philadelphia Union VS Club Internacional de Futbol Miami ---Philadelphia Union Win @ 1.45

New York Red Bulls VS Chicago Fire---New York Red Bulls Win @ 1.50

Minnesota United FC VS Los Angeles Galaxy --- Minnesota United FC Win @ 2.25

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 19, 2022)

*May.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Everton VS Crystal Palace--- Crystal Palace Win @ 4.20

Aston Villa VS Burnley--- Aston Villa Win @ 2.00

Chelsea VS Leicester City---Chelsea Win @ 1.36

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

SC Heerenveen VS AZ Alkmaar ---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.91

FC Utrecht VS Vitesse Arnhem---FC Utrecht Win @ 1.91

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Hertha Berlin VS Hamburger SV ---Hamburger SV Win @ 3.25

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Vaasa VPS VS Inter Turku---Inter Turku Win @ 2.00

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Mineiro VS Independiente Jose Teran--- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.33

River Plate VS Colo Colo--- River Plate Win @ 1.57


*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 21, 2022)

*May.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Genoa VS Bologna --- Genoa Win @ 2.40

Atalanta VS Empoli --- Atalanta Win @ 1.22

Fiorentina VS Juventus --- Fiorentina Win @ 2.00

Lazio VS Verona --- Lazio Win @ 1.67

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Valencia VS Celta Vigo--- Celta Vigo Win @ 2.60

*️ Germany Cup（DFBPOKAL）*

SC Freiburg VS RB Leipzig --- RB Leipzig Win @ 2.00

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lens VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.00

Clermont VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.85

Stade Brestois VS Bordeaux---Bordeaux Win @ 2.00

Lille VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.80

Reims VS Nice---Nice Win @ 1.85

Nantes VS Saint Etienne---Nantes Win @ 2.63

Marseille VS Strasbourg---Marseille Win @ 2.10

Lorient VS Troyes---Troyes Win @ 3.40 -

Angers VS Montpellier---DRAW @ 3.75 -

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Metz---PSG Win @ 1.13

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 22, 2022)

*May.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Manchester United --- Manchester United Win @ 2.25

Burnley VS Newcastle United --- Newcastle United Win @ 2.25

Norwich City VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.20

Brentford VS Leeds United --- Brentford Win @ 2.38

Liverpool VS Wolves --- Liverpool Win @ 1.14

Arsenal VS Everton --- Arsenal Win @ 1.33

Leicester City VS Southampton --- Leicester City Win @ 1.80

Brighton Hove Albion VS West Ham United --- West Ham United Win @ 2.30

Chelsea VS Watford --- Chelsea Win @ 1.17

Manchester City VS Aston Villa --- Manchester City Win @ 1.17

*️ Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 1.53

Inter Milan VS Sampdoria --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.13

Sassuolo VS AC Milan---AC Milan @ 1.45

Salernitana VS Udinese---Salernitana Win @ 1.65

Venezia VS Cagliari ---Cagliari Win @ 1.70

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Getafe --- Getafe Win @ 2.63

Alaves VS Cadiz --- Cadiz Win @ 1.83

Granada CF VS RCD Espanyol --- Granada CF Win @ 1.44

Osasuna VS Mallorca --- Mallorca Win @ 2.20

FC Barcelona VS Villarreal --- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.10

Real Sociedad VS Atletico Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.30

Sevilla VS Athletic Bilbao --- DRAW @ 3.30

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 23, 2022)

*May.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ German Bundesliga 2*

Hamburger SV VS Hertha Berlin---Hamburger SV Win @ 2.20

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

HIFK VS KuPs---KuPs Win @ 1.50

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

GIF Sundsvall VS Mjallby AIF --- Mjallby AIF Win @ 2.20

*️ Scottish Championship*

Saint Johnstone VS Inverness---Saint Johnstone Win @ 1.80

*️ Brazil Serie B*

Sport Club Recife PE VS CRB AL ---Sport Club Recife PE Win @ 1.85

*️ EFL Conference*

Notts County VS Grimsby Town---Notts County Win @ 2.05

*️ Egyptian Premier League*

Pharco VS El Gounah---Pharco Win @ 2.37

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 24, 2022)

*May.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ German Bundesliga 2*

Dynamo Dresden VS Kaiserslautern--- Dynamo Dresden Win @ 2.25

*️ EFL Conference*

Halifax Town VS Chesterfield--- DRAW @ 3.25

*️ South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Orlando Pirates VS Maritzburg United--- Orlando Pirates Win @ 1.80

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Nacional Montevideo VS Bragantino --- Bragantino Win @ 2.25

Velez Sarsfield VS Estudiantes La Plata --- Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.70

Palmeiras VS Deportivo Tachira --- Palmeiras Win @ 1.17

Club Sport Emelec VS Independiente Petrolero --- Club Sport Emelec Win @ 1.10

Flamengo VS Sporting Cristal--- Flamengo Win @ 1.11

Univ Catolica VS Talleres Cordoba--- Univ Catolica Win @ 2.38

*️ AFC Cup*

Maziya VS ATK Mohun Bagan --- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.40

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 25, 2022)

*May.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

AS Roma VS Feyenoord--- AS Roma Win @ 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Copa Libertadores*

River Plate VS Alianza Lima---River Plate Win @ 1.07

Colo Colo VS Fortaleza ---Fortaleza Win @ 4.00

Atletico Mineiro VS Deportes Tolima --- DRAW @ 4.20

Independiente Jose Teran VS America MG --- Independiente Jose Teran Win @ 1.65

CA Penarol VS Colon de Santa Fe --- Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 2.90

Cerro Porteno VS Olimpia Asuncion--- DRAW @ 3.25

*️ Egyptian Premier League*

Al Ahly SC VS El Sharqia Dokhan--- Al Ahly SC Win @ 1.10

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 26, 2022)

*May.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Holland Eredivisie*

Vitesse Arnhem VS AZ Alkmaar--- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 2.320

*️ Italian Serie B*

Monza VS Pisa---Monza Win @1.91

*️ Denmark Cup*

Odense BK VS Midtjylland---Midtjylland Win @ 1.85

*️ Turkey Cup*

Kayserispor VS Sivasspor--- DRAW @ 3.00

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Paranaense VS Caracas FC--- Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.17

Libertad VS The Strongest--- Libertad Win @ 1.44

Boca Juniors VS Deportivo Cali ---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.44 OR DRAW @ 4.00

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Always Ready---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.08


*️ Norwegian Tippeligaen*

Rosenborg VS Haugesund---Rosenborg Win @ 1.50

Sarpsborg 08 VS Molde ---Molde Win @ 2.55

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 27, 2022)

*May.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie B*

Tombense VS Bahia--- Bahia Win @ 2.15

Criciuma VS Cruzeiro (MG)--- Cruzeiro (MG) Win @ 2.25

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Real Sociedad B VS Real Zaragoza--- Real Zaragoza Win @ 2.45

Mirandes VS Fuenlabrada--- Mirandes Win @ 1.91

*️ USL Championship*

New York Red Bulls B VS Birmingham Legion---Birmingham Legion Win @ 2.00

Atlanta United FC II VS Orange County Blues FC--- Orange County Blues FC Win

Las Vegas Lights VS El Paso Locomotive FC---DRAW @ 3.75

*️ South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Royal AM VS Orlando Pirates---Orlando Pirates Win @ 2.20

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 29, 2022)

*May.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ EFL Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Nottingham Forest --- Nottingham Forest Win @ 2.15

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

AZ Alkmaar VS Vitesse Arnhem --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.60

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Sporting Gijon VS Las Palmas --- Las Palmas Win @ 1.75

AD Alcorcon VS Eibar--- Eibar Win @ 1.36

Leganes VS Almeria --- Almeria Win @ 1.73

Real Oviedo VS Ibiza Eivissa --- Real Oviedo Win @ 1.50

Real Valladolid VS SD Huesca--- Real Valladolid Win @ 1.36

Tenerife VS FC Cartagena --- Tenerife Win @ 1.55

Burgos CF VS Girona --- Girona Win @ 2.10

*️ Brazil Serie A*

Santos VS Palmeiras--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.91

Coritiba PR VS Botafogo RJ---Botafogo RJ Win @ 3.25

Fluminense RJ VS Flamengo---Fluminense RJ Win @ 4.00

Cuiaba VS Atletico Paranaense---DRAW @ 2.88

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS America MG---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.73

Atletico Mineiro VS Avai FC SC---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.25

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 30, 2022)

*May.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Internacional RS VS Atletico Clube Goianiense--- Internacional RS Win @ 1.65

️ *Sweden Superettan*

Utsiktens BK VS Skovde AIK ---DRAW @ 3.25

️ *CAF Champions League*

Wydad Casablanca VS Al Ahly SC ---Wydad Casablanca Win @ 2.38

️ *Egyptian Premier League*

NBE SC VS Ceramica Cleopatra FC---NBE SC Win @ 2.50

️ *South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Supersport United VS Orlando Pirates---Orlando Pirates Win @ 1.75

️ *Chile Primera Division*

Colo Colo VS Nublense---Colo Colo Win @ 1.62

Everton CD VS O.Higgins---Everton CD Win @ 2.00

️ *Peru Primera Division*

Sport Huancayo VS Alianza Atletico Sullana---Sport Huancayo Win @ 1.60

Alianza Lima VS Cienciano---Alianza Lima Win @ 1.80

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (May 31, 2022)

*May.31,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie B*

Sport Club Recife PE VS Ponte Preta --- Sport Club Recife PE Win @ 1.85

*️ Singapore League*

Albirex Niigata FC VS Young Lions --- Albirex Niigata FC Win @ 1.20

*️ Peru Primera Division*

UTC Cajamarca VS EM Deportivo Binacional--- UTC Cajamarca Win @ 2.05

*️ Brasil Cup (Copa Do Brasil)*

Bragantino VS Goias--- Bragantino Win @ 1.53

*️ Argentina Cup*

Club Atletico Tigre VS Los Andes --- Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 1.25

*️ USA National Premier Soccer League*

Blackstones VS West Mass Pioneers --- West Mass Pioneers Win @ 1.54

AFC Cleveland VS Fort Wayne FC --- Fort Wayne FC Win @ 1.73

*️ International Friendly*

Thailand VS Bahrain --- Thailand Win @ 2.10


Yesterday at 11:23 AM
Add bookmark
#135
*May.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Brazil Serie A*

Internacional RS VS Atletico Clube Goianiense--- Internacional RS Win @ 1.65

️ *Sweden Superettan*

Utsiktens BK VS Skovde AIK ---DRAW @ 3.25

️ *CAF Champions League*

Wydad Casablanca VS Al Ahly SC ---Wydad Casablanca Win @ 2.38

️ *Egyptian Premier League*

NBE SC VS Ceramica Cleopatra FC---NBE SC Win @ 2.50

️ *South Africa Premier Soccer League*

Supersport United VS Orlando Pirates---Orlando Pirates Win @ 1.75

️ *Chile Primera Division*

Colo Colo VS Nublense---Colo Colo Win @ 1.62

Everton CD VS O.Higgins---Everton CD Win @ 2.00

️ *Peru Primera Division*

Sport Huancayo VS Alianza Atletico Sullana---Sport Huancayo Win @ 1.60

Alianza Lima VS Cienciano---Alianza Lima Win @ 1.80

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 1, 2022)

*Jun.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Scotland VS Ukraine---DRAW @ 3.20 OR Scotland Win @ 2.25

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Poland VS Wales---Poland Win @ 1.75

*️ Brazil Serie A*

Fortaleza VS Ceara---Fortaleza Win @ 2.38

*️ Finalissima CUP*

Argentina VS Italy--- Win @ 2.20Argentina Win @ 2.55

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Tenerife VS Las Palmas--- Tenerife Win @ 2.35

*️ USL Championship*

FC Tulsa VS Tampa Bay Rowdies---Tampa Bay Rowdies Win

Oakland Roots VS Orange County Blues FC ---Orange County Blues FC Win

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 2, 2022)

*Jun.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League *

Georgia VS Gibraltar --- Georgia Win @ 2.55

Bulgaria VS North Macedonia--- DRAW @ 3.00

Estonia VS San Marino--- Estonia Win @ 1.08

Cyprus VS Kosovo--- Kosovo Win @ 2.05

Czech VS Switzerland--- Switzerland Win @ 2.30

Spain VS Portugal --- Spain Win @ 2.10

Israel VS Iceland--- Israel Win @ 1.85

Serbia VS Norway --- Serbia Win @ 2.20

Slovenia VS Sweden--- Sweden Win @ 2.25

Northern Ireland VS Greece--- Greece Win @ 2.50

*️ Spanish Segunda Division*

Girona VS Eibar --- Girona Win @ 2.20

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Vasco da Gama VS Gremio (RS) --- Vasco da Gama Win @ 2.55

Guarani SP VS Vila Nova --- Guarani SP Win @ 2.05

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 2, 2022)

*Jun.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Kazakhstan VS Azerbaijan ---Kazakhstan Win @ 2.55

Latvia VS Andorra---Latvia Win @ 1.53

Croatia VS Austria---Croatia Win @ 2.00

France VS Denmark---France Win @ 1.73

Belgium VS Netherlands---Netherlands Win @ 3.00

Belarus VS Slovakia---Slovakia Win @ 1.62

Liechtenstein VS Moldova---Moldova Win @ 1.73

*️ CONCACAF Nations League*

Curacao VS Honduras---Honduras Win @ 2.38

*️ J-League Cup*

Consadole Sapporo VS Hiroshima Sanfrecce---Hiroshima Sanfrecce Win @ 2.50

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Central Cordoba SDE--- Barracas Central Win @ 2.70

*️ Brazil Serie B*

Chapecoense SC VS Londrina PR---Chapecoense SC Win @ 2.00

Operario Ferroviario PR VS Cruzeiro (MG) ---Operario Ferroviario PR Win @ 2.00

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 4, 2022)

*Jun.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* UEFA Nations League*

Armenia VS Ireland--- Ireland Win @ 2.00

Hungary VS England --- England Win @ 1.40

Finland VS Bosnia-Herzegovina --- Bosnia-Herzegovina Win @ 2.63

Lithuania VS Luxembourg --- DRAW @ 3.10

Italy VS Germany --- Germany Win @ 2.75

Montenegro VS Romania --- Montenegro Win @ 3.10

Turkey VS Faroe Islands ---Turkey Win @ 1.13

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Atletico Tucuman VS Colon de Santa Fe---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 3.00

San Lorenzo VS Independiente---Independiente Win @ 2.75

Banfield VS Newells Old Boys---Newells Old Boys Win @ 4.00

Patronato Parana VS Velez Sarsfield---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 2.38

CA Platense VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.38

Racing Club VS CA Huracan---Racing Club Win @ 1.91

️* Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

America MG VS Cuiaba --- America MG Win @ 1.80

Avai FC SC VS Sao Paulo --- Sao Paulo Win @ 1.95

Atletico Paranaense VS Santos--- Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.85

Ceara VS Coritiba PR --- Ceara Win @ 1.75

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Corinthians Paulista (SP) --- DRAW @ 3.10

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 5, 2022)

*Jun.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup qualification (UEFA)*

Wales VS Ukraine--- DRAW @ 3.10

*️ UEFA Nations League*

San Marino VS Malta--- Malta Win @ 1.29

Gibraltar VS North Macedonia --- North Macedonia Win @1.09

Cyprus VS Northern Ireland--- Northern Ireland Win @ 1.91

Kosovo VS Greece--- Greece Win @ 2.25

Bulgaria VS Georgia--- Georgia Win @ 2.38

Czech VS Spain--- Spain Win @ 1.65

Portugal VS Switzerland--- Portugal Win @ 1.65

Serbia VS Slovenia--- Serbia Win @ 1.40

Sweden VS Norway--- Sweden Win @ 2.20

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Juventude VS Fluminense RJ--- DRAW @ 3.10

Palmeiras VS Atletico Mineiro--- Palmeiras Win @ 2.38

Flamengo VS Fortaleza--- Flamengo Win @ 1.50

Bragantino VS Internacional RS--- Bragantino Win @ 2.15

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 6, 2022)

*Jun.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Latvia VS Liechtenstein--- Latvia Win @ 1.14

Belarus VS Azerbaijan --- DRAW @ 2.70

Croatia VS France--- France Win @ 2.05

Austria VS Denmark--- DRAW @ 3.50

Iceland VS Albania--- Iceland Win @ 2.38

Andorra VS Moldova--- Moldova Win @ 1.95

Slovakia VS Kazakhstan--- Slovakia Win @ 1.20

*️ Kirin Cup*

Japan VS Brazil--- Brazil Win @ 1.29

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Botafogo RJ VS Goias --- Botafogo RJ Win @ 1.65

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Rosario Central VS Lanus --- Rosario Central Win @ 2.25

Argentinos juniors VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata --- Argentinos juniors Win @ 1.53

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 7, 2022)

*Jun.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Finland VS Montenegro--- Finland Win @ 2.00

Lithuania VS Turkey---Turkey Win @ 1.22

Faroe Islands VS Luxembourg ---Luxembourg Win @ 1.95

Italy VS Hungary---Italy Win @ 1.40

Germany VS England---DRAW @ 3.20

Bosnia-Herzegovina VS Romania---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Cuiaba VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.40

*️ AFC Asian Cup*

Philippines VS Yemen---DRAW @ 3.00

*️ FIFA World Cup qualification (AFC)*

United Arab Emirates VS Australia---DRAW Win @ 3.50 OR Australia Win @ 1.75

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 8, 2022)

*Jun.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Scotland VS Armenia--- Scotland Win @ 1.36

Ireland VS Ukraine--- Ireland Win @ 2.25

Belgium VS Poland--- Belgium Win @ 1.57

Wales VS Netherlands--- Netherlands Win @ 1.50

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Juventude VS Atletico Paranaense --- DRAW @ 2.00

America MG VS Ceara --- America MG Win @ 2.45

Bragantino VS Flamengo--- Flamengo Win @ 2.15

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Avai FC SC--- Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 1.85

Fluminense RJ VS Atletico Mineiro--- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 2.15

Santos VS Internacional RS --- Santos Win @ 2.40

*️ AFC Asian Cup*

Thailand VS Maldives--- Thailand Win @ 1.04

Malaysia VS Turkmenistan--- Malaysia Win @ 1.70

India VS Cambodia--- India Win @ 1.75

Kyrgyzstan VS Singapore--- Kyrgyzstan Win @ 1.17

Kuwait VS Indonesia --- Kuwait Win @ 1.36

Jordan VS Nepal --- Jordan Win @ 1.03

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 9, 2022)

*Jun.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* UEFA Nations League*

Kosovo VS Northern Ireland---DRAW @ 3.00

North Macedonia VS Georgia---Georgia Win @ 3.20

Gibraltar VS Bulgaria---Bulgaria Win @ 1.14

Norway VS Slovenia---Norway Win @ 1.40

Sweden VS Serbia---DRAW @ 3.20

Malta VS Estonia---Malta Win @ 2.50

Greece VS Cyprus---Greece Win @ 1.20

Portugal VS Czech---Portugal Win @ 1.40

Switzerland VS Spain---Spain Win @ 1.85

️ *Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Palmeiras VS Botafogo RJ---Palmeiras Win @ 1.45

Coritiba PR VS Sao Paulo --- Sao Paulo Win @ 2.30

Fortaleza VS Goias---DRAW @ 3.60

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Newells Old Boys VS San Lorenzo---DRAW @ 3.00

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 10, 2022)

*Jun.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Azerbaijan VS Slovakia ---Slovakia Win @ 1.75

Moldova VS Latvia---Latvia Win @ 2.70

Andorra VS Liechtenstein---Andorra Win @ 1.83

Austria VS France---France Win @ 1.80

Albania VS Israel---DRAW @ 3.20

Denmark VS Croatia---Denmark Win @ 1.91

Belarus VS Kazakhstan---Kazakhstan Win @ 3.20

*️ AFC Asian Cup*

Mongolia VS Philippines--- Philippines Win @ 1.50

*️ Toulon Tournament*

Panama U23 VS Comoros U20---Panama U23 Win @ 1.91

Argentina U20 VS Japan U19 ---Argentina U20 Win @ 1.57

*️ International Friendly*

South Korea VS Paraguay---South Korea Win @ 1.90

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Gimnasia La Plata VS Patronato Parana--- Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 1.91

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Estudiantes La Plata--- DRAW @ 3.25

Lanus VS Defensa Y Justicia--- DRAW @ 3.30

CA Huracan VS Rosario Central--- CA Huracan Win @ 2.00

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 10, 2022)

*Jun.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Ukraine VS Armenia--- Ukraine Win @ 1.22

Faroe Islands VS Lithuania --- Faroe Islands Win @ 2.30

Ireland VS Scotland --- Ireland Win @ 2.50

Luxembourg VS Turkey --- Turkey Win @ 1.45

Romania VS Finland --- Romania Win @ 2.20

Hungary VS Germany --- Germany Win @ 1.40

England VS Italy --- England Win @ 1.80

Wales VS Belgium --- Belgium Win @ 1.85

Netherlands VS Poland --- Netherlands Win @ 1.40

Montenegro VS Bosnia-Herzegovina --- Bosnia-Herzegovina Win @ 2.55

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Juventude--- Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.65

Atletico Mineiro VS Santos--- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.33

Fluminense RJ VS Atletico Clube Goianiense --- Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.91

Cuiaba VS Bragantino --- DRAW @ 3.00

Internacional RS VS Flamengo --- Flamengo Win @ 2.38

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 11, 2022)

*Jun.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* UEFA Nations League*

Northern Ireland VS Cyprus --- Northern Ireland Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW @ 4.00

North Macedonia VS Gibraltar --- North Macedonia Win @ 1.04

Georgia VS Bulgaria --- Georgia Win @ 2.00

Norway VS Sweden --- Norway Win @ 2.00

Greece VS Kosovo --- Greece Win @ 1.75

Malta VS San Marino --- Malta Win @ 1.14

Slovenia VS Serbia --- Serbia Win @ 1.91

Spain VS Czech --- Spain Win @ 1.40

Switzerland VS Portugal --- Portugal Win @ 2.05

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Union Santa Fe ---Union Santa Fe Win @ 3.50

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Racing Club---Racing Club Win @ 2.70

Velez Sarsfield VS CA Platense---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.75

Central Cordoba SDE VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 2.05

️* Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS America MG---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.70

Goias VS Ceara---DRAW @ 3.10

Coritiba PR VS Palmeiras---DRAW @ 3.20

Fortaleza VS Atletico Paranaense---Fortaleza Win @ 1.91

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 13, 2022)

*Jun.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Kazakhstan VS Slovakia --- Slovakia Win @ 1.70

Azerbaijan VS Belarus --- Azerbaijan Win @ 2.15

Iceland VS Israel ---DRAW @ 3.20

Denmark VS Austria --- Denmark Win @ 1.91

France VS Croatia --- France Win @ 1.50

*️ World Cup (Preliminaries) Play-Offs*

Australia VS Peru --- Peru Win @ 1.83

*️  Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Botafogo RJ VS Avai FC SC--- Botafogo RJ Win @ 1.70


*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 14, 2022)

*Jun.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks 

️ World Cup (Preliminaries) Play-Offs*

Costa Rica VS New Zealand--- Costa Rica Win @ 1.80

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Moldova VS Andorra --- Moldova Win @ 1.53

Armenia VS Scotland --- Scotland Win @ 1.55

Luxembourg VS Faroe Islands --- Luxembourg Win @ 1.44

Turkey VS Lithuania --- Turkey Win @ 1.07

Liechtenstein VS Latvia --- Latvia Win @ 1.33

England VS Hungary --- England Win @ 1.29

Germany VS Italy --- Germany Win @ 1.70

Netherlands VS Wales --- Netherlands Win @ 1.33

Poland VS Belgium--- Belgium Win @ 2.20

Bosnia-Herzegovina VS Finland--- Bosnia-Herzegovina Win @ 2.00

Romania VS Montenegro--- Romania Win @ 1.91

Ukraine VS Ireland--- Ukraine Win @ 1.80

*️ AFC Asian Cup*

Myanmar VS Singapore--- Singapore Win @ 1.80

Afghanistan VS Cambodia--- Afghanistan Win @ 1.40

Malaysia VS Bangladesh--- Malaysia Win @ 1.10

India VS Hong Kong--- India Win @ 2.40

Uzbekistan VS Thailand--- Uzbekistan Win @ 1.40

Indonesia VS Nepal --- Indonesia Win @ 1.11

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Juventude VS Santos--- Juventude Win @ 2.50

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 15, 2022)

*Jun.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Bragantino VS Coritiba PR---Bragantino Win @ 1.80

Ceara VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 2.15

Flamengo VS Cuiaba --- Flamengo Win @ 1.33

Palmeiras VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Palmeiras Win @ 1.40

Goias VS Internacional RS---DRAW @ 3.10

Atletico Paranaense VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.30

America MG VS Fluminense RJ ---America MG Win @ 2.40

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Union Santa Fe---DRAW @ 3.20

Atletico Tucuman VS Lanus ---DRAW @ 3.25

Banfield VS Central Cordoba SDE---Banfield Win @ 2.20

Colon de Santa Fe VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 2.00

Boca Juniors VS Club Atletico Tigre---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.75

️ *USA Major League Soccer*

New England Revolution VS Orlando City--- New England Revolution Win @ 1.67

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 17, 2022)

*Jun.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *K League 1*

Gimcheon Sangmu VS Suwon FC --- Gimcheon Sangmu Win @ 1.91

Pohang Steelers VS Gangwon FC --- Pohang Steelers Win @ 1.75

️ *Brazil Serie B(Brasil Eirao B)*

Criciuma VS Brusque FC --- Criciuma Win @ 2.00

CRB AL VS Ituano SP--- CRB AL Win @ 2.40

️ *Ireland Premier Division*

Bohemians VS Shelbourne --- Bohemians Win @ 1.91

St. Patricks Athletic VS UC Dublin --- St. Patricks Athletic Win @ 1.36

Dundalk VS Shamrock Rovers --- Shamrock Rovers Win @ 1.80

Derry City VS Drogheda United --- Derry City Win @ 1.25

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 18, 2022)

*Jun.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

Seattle Sounders VS Los Angeles FC---Seattle Sounders Win @ 2.15

Los Angeles Galaxy VS Portland Timbers---Los Angeles Galaxy Win @ 1.67

New York Red Bulls VS Toronto FC---New York Red Bulls Win @ 1.44

Orlando City VS Houston Dynamo---DRAW @ 3.50

Montreal Impact VS Austin FC---Montreal Impact Win @ 1.83

Columbus Crew VS Charlotte FC---Columbus Crew Win @ 1.62

Philadelphia Union VS FC Cincinnati ---Philadelphia Union Win @ 1.55

Chicago Fire VS DC United---DRAW @ 3.40

FC Dallas VS Vancouver Whitecaps ---FC Dallas Win @ 1.53

FC Dallas VS Vancouver Whitecaps ---Real Salt Lake Win @ 1.83

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Talleres Cordoba--- DRAW @ 3.00

Sarmiento Junin VS Patronato Parana --- Patronato ParanaWin @ 2.90

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Juventude---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 1.91

Cuiaba VS Ceara---DRAW @ 3.10

Santos VS Bragantino---Santos Win @ 2.20

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 18, 2022)

*Jun.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Tenerife VS Girona--- Tenerife Win @ 2.45

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Mineiro VS Flamengo ---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 2.05

Coritiba PR VS Atletico Paranaense---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.90

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Goias---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.60

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Juventude---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 1.95

Internacional RS VS Botafogo RJ --- Internacional RS Win @ 1.62

Fortaleza VS America MG---DRAW @ 3.60

Fluminense RJ VS Avai FC SC---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.62

*️Argentine Division 1*

Club Atletico Tigre VS Banfield--- Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.15

CA Huracan VS Atletico Tucuman---CA Huracan Win @ 1.91

Lanus VS Colon de Santa Fe---DRAW @ 3.25

Union Santa Fe VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 1.85

Barracas Central VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.60

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Atlanta United VS Inter Miami CF--- Atlanta United Win @ 1.50

New York City FC VS Colorado Rapids--- New York City FC Win @ 1.45

Nashville VS FC Kansas City --- Nashville Win @ 1.65

New England Revolution VS Minnesota United FC--- New England Revolution Win @ 1.62

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 20, 2022)

*Jun.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Defensa Y Justicia--- Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.40

Gimnasia La Plata VS Racing Club--- DRAW @ 3.20

Velez Sarsfield VS Rosario Central--- Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.80

Independiente VS Estudiantes La Plata--- Independiente Win @ 2.30

Newells Old Boys VS Argentinos juniors--- Newells Old Boys Win @ 2.55

️* Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS Palmeiras --- Palmeiras Win @ 2.40

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 21, 2022)

*Jun.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

SP La Fiorita VS Inter Club Escaldes--- Inter Club Escaldes Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Levadia Tallinn VS Vikingur Reykjavik---Vikingur Reykjavik Win @ 2.30

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS CA Platense---CA Platense Win @ 2.63

Central Cordoba SDE VS San Lorenzo---DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Chinese Super League*

Beijing Guoan VS Shenzhen FC ---Beijing Guoan Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Cangzhou Mighty Lions VS Tianjin Tigers ---DRAW @ 3.10

Shandong Taishan VS Dalian Pro---Shandong Taishan Win @ 1.36

*️ K League 1*

Gimcheon Sangmu VS Seongnam FC---DRAW @ 3.30

Suwon FC VS Pohang Steelers---Pohang Steelers Win @ 2.05

Daegu FC VS Jeju United---Jeju United Win @ 2.50

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 22, 2022)

*Jun.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentina Cup*

Patronato Parana VS Colon de Santa Fe--- Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 2.20

Chaco For Ever VS Talleres Cordoba--- Talleres Cordoba Win @ 1.80

*️ Brasil Cup (Copa do Brasil)*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Goias --- Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.10

Bahia VS Atletico Paranaense --- DRAW @ 2.85

Fortaleza VS Ceara --- Fortaleza Win @ 2.35

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Santos--- Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.90

Atletico Mineiro VS Flamengo--- Atletico Mineiro Win @ 2.07

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Ilves Tampere VS HIFK--- Ilves Tampere Win @ 1.44

Vaasa VPS VS Honka Espoo--- Honka Espoo Win @ 2.15

KuPs VS AC Oulu--- KuPs Win @ 1.36

SJK Seinajoen VS FC Haka--- SJK Seinajoen Win @ 2.30

Inter Turku VS Lahti --- Inter Turku Win @ 1.55

IFK Mariehamn VS HJK Helsinki--- IFK Mariehamn Win @ 1.50

*️ USA Open Cup*

New York Red Bulls VS New York City FC--- DRAW @ 3.20

FC Kansas City VS Omaha --- FC Kansas City Win @ 1.36

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 22, 2022)

*Jun.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Bulgaria (w) VS Israel (w) --- Israel (w) Win @ 2.10

*️ Argentina Cup*

Atletico Tucuman VS Independiente--- Independiente Win @ 2.30

*️ Chile Cup*

Deportes Temuco VS Colo Colo---Colo Colo Win @ 1.50

*️ Brasil Cup (Copa do Brasil)*

Fluminense RJ VS Cruzeiro (MG) ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.80 OR DRAW @ 3.30

Sao Paulo VS Palmeiras--- Palmeiras Win @ 2.40

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Centro Sportivo Alagoano VS Gremio (RS)--- Gremio (RS) Win @ 2.38

Ponte Preta VS Sampaio Correa---DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Iceland Premier Division*

Breidablik VS KR Reykjavik---Breidablik Win @ 1.80

*️ Finland Ykkonen*

SJK Akatemia VS PEPO Lappeenranta---DRAW @ 3.60


*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 24, 2022)

*Jun.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Latvia (w) VS Luxembourg (w) --- Luxembourg (w)Win @ 2.05

Moldova (w) VS Romania (w) --- Romania (w) Win @ 1.08

Belarus (w) VS Czech (w) --- Czech (w) Win @ 1.40

Ukraine (w) VS Scotland (w) --- Scotland (w) Win @ 1.55

️* Argentine Division 1*

Banfield VS Barracas Central --- Banfield Win @ 1.73

Rosario Central VS Gimnasia La Plata--- Rosario Central Win @ 2.30

Boca Juniors VS Union Santa Fe--- Boca Juniors Win @ 1.85

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)

Internacional RS VS Coritiba PR--- Internacional RS Win @ 1.60

️* USA Major League Soccer*

FC Cincinnati VS Orlando City--- FC Cincinnati Win @ 2.25

️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)

Ituano SP VS Cruzeiro (MG)--- Cruzeiro (MG)Win @ 2.20

Londrina PR VS Guarani SP--- DRAW @ 3.10

Vasco da Gama VS Operario Ferroviario PR--- Vasco da Gama Win @ 1.65

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 25, 2022)

*Jun.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

Seattle Sounders VS FC Kansas City---Seattle Sounders Win @ 1.73

DC United VS Nashville---DC United Win @ 2.25

Toronto FC VS Atlanta United---Atlanta United Win @ 2.25

Montreal Impact VS Charlotte FC---Montreal Impact Win @ 1.85

Inter Miami CF VS Minnesota United FC---DRAW @ 3.60

Houston Dynamo VS Chicago Fire---Chicago Fire Win @ 3.20

Austin FC VS FC Dallas---FC Dallas Win @ 3.30

San Jose Earthquakes VS Los Angeles Galaxy--- San Jose Earthquakes Win @ 2.60

Real Salt Lake VS Columbus Crew---Real Salt Lake Win @ 1.91

Portland Timbers VS Colorado Rapids---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Defensa Y Justicia VS Velez Sarsfield---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 3.30

Talleres Cordoba VS Central Cordoba SDE---DRAW @ 3.10

Colon de Santa Fe VS CA Huracan---DRAW @ 3.20

Estudiantes La Plata VS Newells Old Boys---Newells Old Boys Win @ 3.50

River Plate VS Lanus--- River Plate Win @ 1.50

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Paranaense VS Bragantino---DRAW @ 3.00

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Santos---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.00

Flamengo VS America MG ---Flamengo Win @ 1.44

Atletico Mineiro VS Fortaleza---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.50

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 25, 2022)

*Jun.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Avai FC VS Palmeiras--- Win @ 2.20

Botafogo RJ VS Fluminense RJ --- DRAW @ 3.30

Goias VS Cuiaba--- Goias Win @ 2.15

Sao Paulo VS Juventude --- Sao Paulo Win @ 1.53

Ceara VS Atletico Clube Goianiense --- Ceara Win @ 2.00

*️ Argentine Division 1*

San Lorenzo VS Club Atletico Tigre --- DRAW @ 3.30

CA Platense VS Sarmiento Junin --- CA Platense Win @ 2.25

Racing Club VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata --- Win @ 2.20

Argentinos juniors VS Arsenal de Sarandi --- Argentinos juniors Win @ 1.75

*️ USA Major League Soccer *

Los Angeles FC VS New York Red Bulls --- Los Angeles FC Win @ 1.85

Philadelphia Union VS New York City Football Club --- DRAW @ 3.40

Vancouver Whitecaps VS New England Revolution --- Vancouver Whitecaps Win @ 2.50

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 27, 2022)

*Jun.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Georgia (w) VS Ireland (w) --- Ireland (w) Win @ 1.03

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Patronato Parana VS Independiente --- Independiente Win @ 2.40

Atletico Tucuman VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba --- DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

Malmo FF VS Helsingborg --- Malmo FF Win @ 1.29

IK Sirius FK VS IFK Goteborg --- DRAW @ 3.40

Elfsborg VS Varbergs BoIS FC --- Elfsborg Win @ 1.36

Kalmar VS IFK Varnamo --- Kalmar Win @ 1.83

*️ AFC Cup*

Phnom Penh FC VS Viettel FC --- Viettel FC Win @ 1.17

Tampines Rovers FC VS PSM Makassar--- PSM Makassar Win @ 1.85

Kedah VS Kaya FC--- Kedah Win @ 1.44

CSKA Pamir Dushanbe VS Sogdiana Jizak--- Sogdiana Jizak Win @ 1.59

*More analyses and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 28, 2022)

*Jun.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Copa Libertadores*

Club Sport Emelec VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.83

Atletico Paranaense VS Libertad ---DRAW @ 3.40

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Boca Juniors---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.25

*️Copa Sudamericana*

Nacional Montevideo VS Club Atlético Unión---Club Atlético Unión Win @ 3.50

Colo Colo VS Internacional RS---Internacional RS Win @ 3.40

*️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Moldova (w) VS Lithuania (w) ---Lithuania (w) Win @ 2.15

Estonia (w) VS Kazakhstan (w)--- DRAW @ 3.47

Ukraine (w) VS Hungary (w) ---Ukraine (w) Win @ 2.15

Netherland (w) VS Belarus (w)--- Netherland (w) Win @ 1.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 29, 2022)

*Jun.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

Toronto FC VS Columbus Crew--- Toronto FC Win @ 2.50

FC Cincinnati VS New York City FC--- FC Cincinnati Win @ 3.40

Chicago Fire VS Philadelphia Union--- Philadelphia Union Win @ 3.10

Seattle Sounders VS Montreal Impact--- Seattle Sounders Win @ 1.75

Portland Timbers VS Houston Dynamo--- Portland Timbers Win @ 1.75

Los Angeles FC VS FC Dallas--- Los Angeles FC Win @ 1.67

Los Angeles Galaxy VS Minnesota United FC--- Los Angeles Galaxy Win @ 1.73

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Talleres Cordoba VS Colon de Santa Fe --- Talleres Cordoba Win @ 2.20

Cerro Porteno VS Palmeiras--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.67

Deportes Tolima VS Flamengo --- Flamengo Win @ 2.15

Velez Sarsfield VS River Plate --- DRAW @ 3.25

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

The Strongest VS Ceara --- DRAW @ 3.50

Deportivo Cali VS FBC Melgar --- Deportivo Cali Win @ 1.57

Deportivo Tachira VS Santos --- Santos Win @ 2.30


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jun 30, 2022)

*Jun.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Copa do Brasil*

America MG VS Botafogo RJ ---America MG Win @ 2.10

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Fortaleza VS Estudiantes La Plata---Fortaleza Win @ 2.15

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Independiente Jose Teran VS Lanus---Independiente Jose Teran Win @ 1.67

Olimpia Asuncion VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Olimpia Asuncion Win @ 1.67

Univ Catolica VS Sao Paulo---Sao Paulo Win @ 2.25

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Charlotte FC VS Austin FC---DRAW @ 3.50

New York Red Bulls VS Atlanta United---New York Red Bulls Win @ 1.73

*️ AFC Cup*

Kedah VS Visakha FC---Kedah Win @ 1.91

Sogdiana Jizak VS FC Altyn Asyr---Sogdiana Jizak Win @ 1.36

Phnom Penh FC VS Young Elephants FC--- Phnom Penh FC Win @ 1.33 OR DRAW @ 4.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 1, 2022)

*Jul.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Argentinos juniors---Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.80

Boca Juniors VS Banfield---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

GIF Sundsvall VS Malmo FF---Malmo FF Win @ 1.30

*️ Chile Primera Division*

Everton CD VS Colo Colo---Colo Colo Win @ 2.05

*️ Iceland Premier Division*

KR Reykjavik VS Vikingur Reykjavik ---Vikingur Reykjavik Win @ 2.63

*️ UEFA European U-19 Football Championship*

England U19 VS Israel U19---England U19 Win @ 1.40

*️ Primera Division Liga MX*

Necaxa VS Toluca---Necaxa Win @ 2.20

Mazatlan FC VS Puebla---Puebla Win @ 2.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 1, 2022)

*Jul.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Club Atletico Tigre VS Talleres Cordoba---Club Atletico Tigre Win Win @ 1.80 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Colon de Santa Fe---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 1.80

Velez Sarsfield VS Atletico Tucuman---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.91

Gimnasia La Plata VS Defensa Y Justicia---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 2.38

*️Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Fluminense RJ VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.00

Juventude VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.85

Santos VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.60

Ceara VS Internacional RS---Internacional RS Win @ 3.10

Palmeiras VS Atletico Paranaense ---Palmeiras Win @ 1.40

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Toronto FC VS Seattle Sounders---DRAW @ 3.40

Vancouver Whitecaps VS Los Angeles FC--- Los Angeles FC Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 3, 2022)

*Jul.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

New York City FC VS Atlanta United---New York City FC Win @ 1.60

Columbus Crew VS Philadelphia Union ---Columbus Crew Win @ 2.38

New England Revolution VS FC Cincinnati---New England Revolution Win @ 1.53

FC Kansas City VS New York Red Bulls ---FC Kansas City Win @ 2.60

Minnesota United FC VS Real Salt Lake---Minnesota United FC Win @ 2.20

Houston Dynamo VS Charlotte FC---Houston Dynamo Win @ 2.10 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Nashville VS Portland Timbers---Nashville Win @ 1.85

San Jose Earthquakes VS Chicago Fire---Chicago Fire Win @ 3.40

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Club Atlético Unión VS Lanus---DRAW @ 3.20

Barracas Central VS San Lorenzo---DRAW @ 3.20

Sarmiento Junin VS Racing Club--- Racing Club Win @ 1.95

CA Huracan VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 2.20

*️Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Avai FC VS Cuiaba---Avai FC Win @ 2.10

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Sao Paulo---DRAW @ 3.00

Coritiba PR VS Fortaleza---DRAW @ 3.20

America MG VS Goias---America MG Win @ 1.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 4, 2022)

*Jul.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

Orlando City VS DC United--- Orlando City Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Colorado Rapids VS Austin FC --- Colorado Rapids Win @ 1.75

FC Dallas VS Inter Miami CF --- FC Dallas Win @ 1.53

Los Angeles Galaxy VS Montreal Impact --- Los Angeles Galaxy Win @ 1.73

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Estudiantes La Plata --- Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.90

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Rosario Central --- DRAW @ 3.30

Newells Old Boys VS Patronato Parana --- Newells Old Boys Win @ 1.95

Independiente VS CA Platense --- Independiente Win @ 1.80

*️Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Bragantino VS Botafogo RJ--- Bragantino Win @ 1.67 OR DRAW @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 5, 2022)

*Jul.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

FC Pyunik VS CFR Cluj --- CFR Cluj Win @ 1.44

Malmo FF VS Vikingur Reykjavik --- Malmo FF Win @ 1.20

Ludogorets Razgrad VS FK Sutjeska Niksic --- Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 1.17

Lech Poznan VS Qarabag --- DRAW @ 3.30

The New Saints VS Linfield FC---The New Saints Win @ 1.80

KF Ballkani VS FK Zalgiris Vilnius---DRAW @ 3.20

Shamrock Rovers VS Hibernians FC ---Shamrock Rovers Win @ 1.30

FK Shkupi VS Lincoln Red Imps FC---FK Shkupi Win @ 1.30

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

St Joseph's FC VS Larne FC--- Larne FC Win @ 2.00

Gzira United VS Atletic Club D Escaldes--- Gzira United Win @ 1.85

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Mineiro VS Club Sport Emelec---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.30

Boca Juniors VS Corinthians Paulista (SP) ---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.95

Libertad VS Atletico Paranaense---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 3.20

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Club Atlético Unión VS Nacional Montevideo---Club Atlético Unión Win @ 1.95

Internacional RS VS Colo Colo---Internacional RS Win @ 1.60 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 6, 2022)

*Jul.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Tobol Kostanai VS Ferencvarosi TC---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 1.85

HJK Helsinki VS Rigas Futbola skola---HJK Helsinki Win @ 1.75

Bodo Glimt VS KI Klaksvik---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.11

F91 Dudelange VS KF Tirana---F91 Dudelange Win @ 2.40

HSK Zrinjski Mostar VS Sheriff Tiraspol---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 2.10

Maribor VS Shakhter Soligorsk---Maribor Win @ 1.73

Slovan Bratislava VS Dinamo Batumi---Slovan Bratislava Win @ 1.73

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Inter Turku VS KF Drita Gjilan--- Inter Turku Win @ 1.75

Vikingur Gotu VS Europa FC --- Vikingur Gotu Win @ 1.80

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Talleres Cordoba--- Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 2.25

Palmeiras VS Cerro Porteno--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.29

Flamengo VS Deportes Tolima--- Flamengo Win @ 1.50

River Plate VS Velez Sarsfield--- River Plate Win @ 1.50

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Ceara VS The Strongest---Ceara Win @ 1.40

Santos VS Deportivo Tachira---Santos Win @ 1.40

FBC Melgar VS Deportivo Cali--- FBC Melgar Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 7, 2022)

*Jul.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Alashkert VS Hamrun Spartans --- DRAW @ 3.75

FC Flora Tallinn VS SJK Seinajoen--- FC Flora Tallinn Win @ 2.10

KuPs VS Dila Gori--- KuPs Win @ 1.40

Pogon Szczecin VS KR Reykjavik--- Pogon Szczecin Win @ 1.20

FC Saburtalo Tbilisi VS Partizani Tirana--- FC Saburtalo Tbilisi Win @ 2.23

MFK Ruzomberok VS Kauno Zalgiris--- MFK Ruzomberok Win @ 1.29

Dinamo Tbilisi VS Paide Linnameeskond--- Dinamo Tbilisi Win @ 1.23

NK Olimpija Ljubljana VS Red Boys Differdange--- NK Olimpija Ljubljana Win @ 1.25

HB Torshavn VS Newtown AFC --- HB Torshavn Win @ 1.75

Lechia Gdansk VS Academy Pandev--- Lechia Gdansk Win @ 1.17

Dunajska Streda VS Cliftonville--- Dunajska Streda Win @ 1.27

Derry City VS Riga FC--- Riga FC Win @ 2.38

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Lanus VS Independiente Jose Teran---Lanus Win @ 2.15

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Olimpia Asuncion---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 1.70

Sao Paulo VS Univ Catolica ---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.53

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Estudiantes La Plata VS Fortaleza---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.95

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## pr1m3betting (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi, i'm just trying new strategies to get more chance of winning on betting. The must efficient i'm using for now is the OVER at the End of matches. Feel free to check it and let me know if work's for you.


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 8, 2022)

*Jul.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Rosario Central VS Sarmiento Junin---Rosario Central Win @ 1.95

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Philadelphia Union VS DC United---Philadelphia Union Win @ 1.70

Los Angeles FC VS Los Angeles Galaxy --- Los Angeles FC Win @ 1.75

Vancouver Whitecaps VS Minnesota United FC --- DRAW @ 3.50

*️ European Women's Championship*

Spain(w) VS Finland(w) --- Spain(w) Win @ 1.05

Germany(w) VS Denmark(w) --- Germany(w) Win @ 1.62

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Vila Nova VS Bahia---DRAW @ 3.00

Gremio (RS) VS Nautico (PE) --- Gremio (RS) Win @ 1.36

*️ Chile Primera Division*

O.Higgins VS Palestino---O.Higgins Win @ 2.63

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 8, 2022)

*Jul.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ USA Major League Soccer*

New York City FC VS New England Revolution---New York City FC Win @ 1.62

Seattle Sounders VS Portland Timbers---Seattle Sounders Win @ 1.83

Atlanta United VS Austin FC --- Atlanta United Win @ 2.15

Charlotte FC VS Nashville --- Charlotte FC Win @ 2.30

Montreal Impact VS FC Kansas City --- Montreal Impact Win @ 1.75

FC Cincinnati VS New York Red Bulls --- New York Red Bulls Win @ 2.38

Toronto FC VS San Jose Earthquakes --- Toronto FC Win @ 2.15

Chicago Fire VS Columbus Crew --- Columbus Crew Win @ 3.50

Orlando City VS Inter Miami CF---Orlando City VWin @ 1.73

Houston Dynamo VS FC Dallas---FC Dallas Win @ 2.80

Real Salt Lake VS Colorado Rapids ---Real Salt Lake Win @ 1.91

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Patronato Parana VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.15

San Lorenzo VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 2.10

Banfield VS Club Atlético Unión---Banfield Win @ 1.95

CA Platense VS Newells Old Boys---DRAW @ 3.10

Talleres Cordoba VS Barracas Central ---Talleres Cordoba Win @ 1.70

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Bragantino VS Avai FC ---Bragantino Win @ 1.65

Fluminense RJ VS Ceara---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.73

Goias VS Atletico Paranaense---DRAW @ 3.10


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 10, 2022)

*Jul.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Estudiantes La Plata VS Central Cordoba SDE---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.83

Racing Club VS Independiente---Racing Club Win @ 1.95

Atletico Tucuman VS Gimnasia La Plata---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 3.20

Lanus VS CA Huracan---CA Huracan Win @ 2.63

River Plate VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---River Plate Win @ 1.50

️* Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Coritiba PR VS Juventude---Coritiba PR Win @ 1.95

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.38

Fortaleza VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 1.95

Atletico Mineiro VS Sao Paulo---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.67

Santos VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---DRAW @ 3.30

Cuiaba VS Botafogo RJ---DRAW @ 3.10



Jan 17, 2022
Add bookmark
#20
*Jan.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Jamshedpur FC--- Jamshedpur FC Win @ 3.00

️* Italian Serie A*

AC Milan VS Spezia---AC Milan Win @ 1.30

Bologna VS Napoli---Napoli Win @ 1.95

Fiorentina VS Genoa--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.40

️* Scottish Premier League*

Celtic FC VS Hibernian---Celtic FC Win @ 1.33

️ *Portugal Primeira Liga*

Portimonense VS Vitoria Guimaraes---DRAW @ 3.00

️ *France Ligue 2*

Paris FC VS Le Havre---Paris FC Win @ 1.91

️ *African Nations Cup*

Burkina Faso VS Ethiopia---Burkina Faso Win @ 1.75

Cape Verde VS Cameroon---Cameroon Win @ 1.53

️* Indonesia Liga 1*

Bali United VS Persita Tangerang---Bali United Win @ 1.49

PSIS Semarang VS Arema Malang---Arema Malang Win @ 1.73

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 11, 2022)

*Jul.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Internacional RS VS America MG --- Internacional RS Win @ 1.73

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Velez Sarsfield---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 2.60

Defensa Y Justicia VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 1.60

Argentinos Juniors VS Club Atletico Tigre---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 2.20

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

Hammarby VS IFK Goteborg---Hammarby Win @ 1.65

Helsingborg VS Djurgardens---Djurgardens Win @ 1.60

IFK Varnamo VS GIF Sundsvall---IFK Varnamo Win @ 1.53

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Ilves Tampere VS AC Oulu---Ilves Tampere Win @ 1.67

*️ Chile Primera Division*

Union Espanola VS Univ Catolica---Union Espanola Win @ 2.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 12, 2022)

*Jul.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Rigas Futbola skola VS HJK Helsinki ---Rigas Futbola skola Win @ 2.25

Lincoln Red Imps FC VS FK Shkupi ---FK Shkupi Win @ 2.20

FK Zalgiris Vilnius VS KF Ballkani ---FK Zalgiris Vilnius Win @ 1.85

Qarabag VS Lech Poznan ---Qarabag Win @ 1.83 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Sheriff Tiraspol VS HSK Zrinjski Mostar ---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 1.83

KI Klaksvik VS Bodo Glimt ---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.67

Hibernians FC VS Shamrock Rovers --- Shamrock Rovers Win @ 1.73

KF Tirana VS F91 Dudelange ---KF Tirana Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.30

FK Sutjeska Niksic VS Ludogorets Razgrad ---Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 1.50

Vikingur Reykjavik VS Malmo FF ---Malmo FF Win @ 1.73

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

KF Drita Gjilan VS Inter Turku --- KF Drita Gjilan Win @ 2.30

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Austin FC VS Houston Dynamo --- Austin FC Win @ 1.80

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Atletico Paranaense VS Bahia---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.75

Cruzeiro VS Fluminense RJ ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 3.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 13, 2022)

*Jul.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Shakhter Soligorsk VS Maribor---DRAW @ 3.00

Dinamo Batumi VS Slovan Bratislava---Dinamo Batumi Win @ 2.45

Ferencvarosi TC VS Tobol Kostanai---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 1.33

CFR Cluj VS FC Pyunik---CFR Cluj Win @ 1.25

Linfield FC VS The New Saints---Linfield FC Win @ 2.15

*️USA Major League Soccer*

Atlanta United VS Real Salt Lake--- Atlanta United Win @ 1.85

FC Cincinnati VS Vancouver Whitecaps--- FC Cincinnati Win @ 1.85

Minnesota United FC VS FC Kansas City--- Minnesota United FC Win @ 1.75

DC United VS Columbus Crew--- DC United Win @ 2.30

Inter Miami CF VS Philadelphia Union---DRAW @ 3.40

Chicago Fire VS Toronto FC--- Chicago Fire Win @ 1.62

Nashville VS Seattle Sounders--- Nashville Win @ 1.95

Colorado Rapids VS Orlando City --- Colorado Rapids Win @ 1.85

FC Dallas VS New York City FC--- DRAW @ 3.60

Los Angeles Galaxy VS San Jose Earthquakes--- Los Angeles Galaxy Win @ 1.60

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Goias VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.60

Ceara VS Fortaleza---Ceara Win @ 2.45

Santos VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- DRAW @ 3.20

Flamengo VS Atletico Mineiro--- DRAW @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 14, 2022)

*Jul.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *Copa do Brasil*

Palmeiras VS Sao Paulo--- Palmeiras Win @ 1.60

Botafogo RJ VS America MG---Botafogo RJ Win @ 1.95

️*Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Patronato Parana---Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.00

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*

FK Liepaja VS Gjilani---FK Liepaja Win @ 1.62

Academy Pandev VS Lechia Gdansk---Lechia Gdansk Win @ 1.50

Paide Linnameeskond VS Dinamo Tbilisi---Dinamo Tbilisi Win @ 1.62

SJK Seinajoen VS FC Flora Tallinn---FC Flora Tallinn Win @ 2.30

Dila Gori VS KuPs---Dila Gori Win @ 2.38

Riga FC VS Derry City---Riga FC Win @ 1.73

Sligo Rovers VS Bala Town --- Sligo Rovers Win @ 1.45

KR Reykjavik VS Pogon Szczecin---Pogon Szczecin Win @ 1.57

Decic Tuzi VS Dinamo Minsk---Dinamo Minsk Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 15, 2022)

*Jul.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Sarmiento Junin VS Defensa Y Justicia---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.50

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Atletico Tucuman---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 2.50

Arsenal de Sarandi VS CA Platense---Arsenal de Sarandi Win @ 2.38

*️ International Club Friendly*

Liverpool VS Crystal Palace---Liverpool Win @ 1.35

*️Women's World Cup (Qualifying) CONCACAF*

Canada(w) VS Jamaica(w)--- Canada(w) Win @ 1.25

*️ UEFA European Women's Championship*

Northern Ireland(w) VS England(w) --- England(w) Win @ 1.04

Austria(w) VS Norway(w) --- Norway(w) Win @ 2.00

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Kaiserslautern VS Hannover 96---Kaiserslautern Win @ 2.50

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Criciuma VS Ponte Preta---Criciuma Win @ 1.95

Vila Nova VS Centro Sportivo Alagoano---Vila Nova Win @ 2.20

*️Finland Veikkausliiga*

Honka Espoo VS Lahti---Honka Espoo Win @ 1.40

*️ Denmark Superligaen*

Midtjylland VS Randers FC ---Midtjylland Win @ 1.62

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 16, 2022)

*Jul.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Paranaense VS Internacional RS---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.15

Avai FC VS Santos---Santos Win @ 2.50

Flamengo VS Coritiba PR---Flamengo Win @ 1.30

Ceara VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)---Ceara Win @ 2.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Argentinos Juniors ---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 1.91

Gimnasia La Plata VS Colon de Santa Fe---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 1.95

Independiente VS Rosario Central---Independiente Win @ 1.91

Newells Old Boys VS Racing Club---Racing Club Win @ 2.25

Boca Juniors VS Talleres Cordoba---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.80

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Montreal Impact VS Toronto FC---Montreal Impact Win @ 1.70

Philadelphia Union VS New England Revolution---Philadelphia Union Win @ 1.83

Minnesota United FC VS DC United---Minnesota United FC Win @ 1.75

Chicago Fire VS Seattle Sounders---Chicago Fire Win @ 2.20

Inter Miami CF VS Charlotte FC---Inter Miami CF Win @ 2.05

FC Dallas VS Austin FC---FC Dallas Win @ 1.80

Colorado Rapids VS Los Angeles Galaxy---Colorado Rapids Win @ 2.15


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 16, 2022)

*Jul.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Juventude VS Goias---Juventude Win @ 2.00

Sao Paulo VS Fluminense RJ---Sao Paulo Win @ 2.15

Botafogo RJ VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.91

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Fortaleza---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.25

America MG VS Bragantino---America MG Win @ 2.17

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Lanus --- Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 1.75

Club Atlético Unión VS CA Huracan --- Club Atlético Unión Win @ 2.55

Banfield VS San Lorenzo --- Banfield Win @ 2.05

Club Atletico Tigre VS Estudiantes La Plata---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.30

Velez Sarsfield VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 2.40

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Atlanta United VS Orlando City---Atlanta United Win @ 1.80

New York Red Bulls VS New York City FC ---New York Red Bulls Win @ 2.20

Columbus Crew VS FC Cincinnati---Columbus Crew Win @ 1.80

Nashville VS Los Angeles FC ---Nashville Win @ 2.38

Real Salt Lake VS FC Kansas City ---Real Salt Lake Win @ 1.75

San Jose Earthquakes VS Houston Dynamo---San Jose Earthquakes Win @ 2.00

Portland Timbers VS Vancouver Whitecaps---Portland Timbers Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 18, 2022)

*Jul.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Palmeiras VS Cuiaba---Palmeiras Win @ 1.30

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Sport Club do Recife VS Vila Nova---Sport Club do Recife Win @ 2.08

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

FC Haka VS Inter Turku---FC Haka Win @ 2.40

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

Varbergs BoIS FC VS Helsingborg---Varbergs BoIS FC Win @ 2.10

GIF Sundsvall VS Hacken ---Hacken Win @ 1.53

*️ Denmark Superligaen*

Odense BK VS Nordsjaelland---Odense BK Win @ 2.15

*️ Primera Division Liga MX*

Pachuca VS Mazatlan FC---Pachuca Win @ 1.45

*️ UEFA European Women's Championship*

Iceland (w) VS France (w) ---France(w) Win @ 1.30

Italy (w) VS Belgium (w)--- Italy(w) Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 19, 2022)

*Jul.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️UEFA Champions League*

FC Pyunik VS F91 Dudelange---FC Pyunik Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.30

FK Zalgiris Vilnius VS Malmo FF---Malmo FF Win @ 1.70

Qarabag VS FC Zurich---DRAW @ 3.30

Midtjylland VS AEK Larnaca---Midtjylland Win @ 1.40

Ludogorets Razgrad VS Shamrock Rovers ---Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 1.36

Linfield FC VS Bodo Glimt---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.53

Dinamo Zagreb VS FK Shkupi --- Dinamo Zagreb Win @ 1.09

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Hibernians FC VS Levadia Tallinn---Levadia Tallinn Win @ 2.30

SP La Fiorita VS KF Ballkani ---KF Ballkani Win @ 1.22

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 1.91

CA Platense VS Central Cordoba SDE---CA Platense Win @ 2.30

Atletico Tucuman VS Sarmiento Junin---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 1.91

Racing Club VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Racing Club Win @ 1.70

Argentinos Juniors VS Boca Juniors---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 2.90

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Ceara VS Avai FC---Ceara Win @ 1.62

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 20, 2022)

*Jul.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️UEFA Champions League*

HJK Helsinki VS FC Viktoria Plzen---FC Viktoria Plzen Win @ 1.85

Maccabi Haifa VS Olympiakos Piraeus---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 2.50

Dynamo Kyiv VS Fenerbahce---Fenerbahce Win @ 2.30

Ferencvarosi TC VS Slovan Bratislava---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 1.55

Maribor VS Sheriff Tiraspol---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 2.60

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Botev Plovdiv VS APOEL Nicosia--- APOEL Nicosia Win @ 2.10

Vikingur Gotu VS Dunajska Streda---Dunajska Streda Win @ 2.00

FK Sutjeska Niksic VS KI Klaksvik ---FK Sutjeska Niksic Win @ 2.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

San Lorenzo VS Club Atlético Unión---San Lorenzo Win @ 2.40

Patronato Parana VS Club Atletico Tigre---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.46

Defensa Y Justicia VS Independiente---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.40 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.25

Estudiantes La Plata VS Barracas Central---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.55

Lanus VS Velez Sarsfield---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 2.40

CA Huracan VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---CA Huracan Win @ 2.10 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.25

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Goias VS Fluminense RJ ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.20

Bragantino VS Fortaleza---Bragantino Win @ 1.85

Atletico Paranaense VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.85

Internacional RS VS Sao Paulo---Internacional RS Win @ 2.05 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.25

Flamengo VS Juventude ---Flamengo Win @ 1.53

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Coritiba PR---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.57

Santos VS Botafogo RJ---Santos Win @ 1.85


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 21, 2022)

*Jul.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Cuiaba VS Atletico Mineiro---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.91

America MG VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 1.85

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Rosario Central VS Newells Old Boys---Rosario Central Win @ 2.55 OR DRAW @ 3.10

Talleres Cordoba VS Banfield--- Banfield Win @ 2.70

River Plate VS Gimnasia La Plata---River Plate Win @ 1.44

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Molde VS Elfsborg ---Molde Win @ 1.80

Zira FK VS Maccabi Tel Aviv---Maccabi Tel Aviv Win @ 1.85

KuPs VS FC Milsami---KuPs Win @ 1.25

FC Vorskla Poltava VS AIK Solna---AIK Solna Win @ 1.50

Sparta Praha VS Viking---Sparta Praha Win @ 1.63

St Joseph's FC VS Slavia Praha---Slavia Praha Win @ 1.09

Rapid Wien VS Lechia Gdansk---Rapid Wien Win @ 1.62

Royal Antwerp VS KF Drita Gjilan---Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.17

CFR Cluj VS Inter Club Escaldes---CFR Cluj Win @ 1.10

AZ Alkmaar VS FK Tuzla City ---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.10

Motherwell VS Sligo Rovers---Motherwell Win @ 1.62

*️ International Club Friendly*

RB Leipzig VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 2.01 OR DRAW @ 3.55

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 22, 2022)

*Jul.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Darmstadt VS SV Sandhausen--- Darmstadt Win @ 1.75

Fortuna Dusseldorf VS SC Paderborn 07 ---Fortuna Dusseldorf Win @ 2.20

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Standard Liege VS KAA Gent---KAA Gent Win @ 1.91

*️ Denmark Superligaen*

Midtjylland VS Silkeborg---Midtjylland Win @ 1.80

*️ Russia Premier League*

Zenit St. Petersburg VS Krylya Sovetov---Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.38

*️ UEFA European Women's Championship*

Sweden (w) VS Belgium (w) ---Sweden(w) Win @ 1.29

*️* *Primera Division Liga MX*

Mazatlan FC VS Atletico San Luis---Mazatlan FC Win @ 2.38

Necaxa VS FC Juarez---Necaxa Win @ 1.83

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 22, 2022)

*Jul.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Sarmiento Junin VS Colon de Santa Fe--- Sarmiento Junin Win @ 2.38

Independiente VS Atletico Tucuman--- Independiente Win @ 2.15

Central Cordoba SDE VS Racing Club--- Racing Club Win @ 2.05

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS Goias--- Sao Paulo Win @ 1.49

Botafogo RJ VS Atletico Paranaense--- Botafogo RJ Win @ 2.31

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

New York City FC VS Inter Miami CF--- New York City FC Win @ 1.40

Columbus Crew VS New England Revolution--- Columbus Crew Win @ 2.15

FC Cincinnati VS Nashville--- FC Cincinnati Win @ 2.38

Orlando City VS Philadelphia Union--- Orlando City Win @ 2.30

Toronto FC VS Charlotte FC--- Toronto FC Win @ 2.00

DC United VS Montreal Impact--- DC United Win @ 2.30

Houston Dynamo VS Minnesota United FC --- Houston Dynamo Win @ 2.25

FC Kansas City VS Los Angeles FC --- Los Angeles FC Win @ 2.38

Real Salt Lake VS FC Dallas--- Real Salt Lake Win @ 2.10

Seattle Sounder VS Colorado Rapids--- Seattle Sounders Win @ 2.10

Vancouver Whitecaps VS Chicago Fire--- Vancouver Whitecaps Win @ 2.25

Portland Timbers VS an Jose Earthquakes--- Portland Timbers Win @ 1.73

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 24, 2022)

*Jul.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Avai FC VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 1.70

Fluminense RJ VS Bragantino---Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.00

Juventude VS Ceara---DRAW @ 3.10

Palmeiras VS Internacional RS---Palmeiras Win @ 1.57

Atletico Mineiro VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.57

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS America MG---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.00

Fortaleza VS Santos---Fortaleza Win @ 2.10

*️Argentine Division 1*

Club Atletico Tigre VS CA Platense---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 1.80

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 1.40

Gimnasia La Plata VS Lanus ---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 1.91

Boca Juniors VS Estudiantes La Plata---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.80

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Austin FC VS New York Red Bulls---DRAW @ 3.25

Los Angeles Galaxy VS Atlanta United---Los Angeles Galaxy Win @ 1.75

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Arminia Bielefeld VS Jahn Regensburg---Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 1.80

Hamburger SV VS Hansa Rostock---Hamburger SV Win @ 1.53

Karlsruher SC VS Magdeburg---Magdeburg Win @ 2.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 25, 2022)

*Jul.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Coritiba PR VS Cuiaba---Coritiba PR Win @ 2.00

*️Argentine Division 1*

San Lorenzo VS Talleres Cordoba---San Lorenzo Win @ 2.38

Banfield VS Argentinos Juniors---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 2.90

Newells Old Boys VS Defensa Y Justicia---Newells Old Boys Win @ 2.38

Club Atlético Unión VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---Club Atlético Unión Win @ 2.50

Velez Sarsfield VS CA Huracan---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 2.05 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Inter Turku VS Honka Espoo---Honka Espoo Win @ 2.38

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

IFK Norrkoping FK VS IFK Goteborg---IFK Norrkoping FK Win @ 1.83

Varbergs BoIS FC VS Hammarby ---Hammarby Win @ 1.50

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Criciuma VS Centro Sportivo Alagoano---Criciuma Win @ 2.10

Operario Ferroviario PR VS Tombense---Operario Ferroviario PR Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 26, 2022)

*Jul.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Champions League*

AEK Larnaca VS Midtjylland---Midtjylland Win @ 1.85

FC Viktoria Plzen VS HJK Helsinki --- FC Viktoria Plzen Win @ 1.40

Sheriff Tiraspol VS Maribor --- Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 1.60

F91 Dudelange VS FC Pyunik --- F91 Dudelange Win @ 2.40

Shamrock Rovers VS Ludogorets Razgrad --- Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 2.38

FK Shkupi VS Dinamo Zagreb --- Dinamo Zagreb Win @ 1.30

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Lincoln Red Imps FC VS Tobol Kostanai---Tobol Kostanai Win @ 2.15

The New Saints VS Vikingur Reykjavik ---Vikingur Reykjavik Win @ 2.15

KF Ballkani VS SP La Fiorita---KF Ballkani Win @ 1.05

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Rosario Central---DRAW @ 3.25

Barracas Central VS Patronato Parana ---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.60

*️ UEFA European Women's Championship*

England(w) VS Sweden(w)--- England(w) Win @ 1.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 27, 2022)

*Jul.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Bodo Glimt VS Linfield FC ---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.08

Fenerbahce VS Dynamo Kyiv---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.70

Malmo FF VS FK Zalgiris Vilnius---Malmo FF Win @ 1.18

FC Zurich VS Qarabag---FC Zurich Win @ 2.10 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.60

Slovan Bratislava VS Ferencvarosi TC---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 2.30 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.30

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Maccabi Haifa---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 1.70

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Inter Club Escaldes VS CFR Cluj---CFR Cluj Win @ 1.22

AIK Solna VS FC Vorskla Poltava---AIK Solna Win @ 1.50

FC Gomel VS Aris Thessaloniki ---Aris Thessaloniki Win @ 1.29

KI Klaksvik VS FK Sutjeska Niksic---KI Klaksvik Win @ 1.55

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.50

Flamengo VS Atletico Paranaense---Flamengo Win @ 1.57

*️ International Club Friendly*

Red Bull Salzburg VS Liverpool ---Liverpool Win @ 1.62

*️ UEFA European Women's Championship*

Germany(w) VS France(w)--- DRAW @ 3.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 28, 2022)

*Jul.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

FC Milsami VS KuPs---KuPs Win @ 1.67

Elfsborg VS Molde---Elfsborg Win @ 2.20

Viking VS Sparta Praha --- Sparta Praha Win @ 1.91

Slavia Praha VS St Joseph's FC --- Slavia Praha Win @ 1.02

PAOK Saloniki VS Levski Sofia --- PAOK Saloniki Win @ 1.40

Lechia Gdansk VS Rapid Wien --- Lechia Gdansk Win @ 2.38

Young Boys VS FK Liepaja --- Young Boys Win @ 1.09

KF Drita Gjilan VS Royal Antwerp --- Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.40

Sligo Rovers VS Motherwell --- Motherwell Win @ 1.95

FK Tuzla City VS AZ Alkmaar --- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.40

Crusaders VS Basel ---Basel Win @ 1.30

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Sao Paulo VS America MG---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.65

Fortaleza VS Fluminense RJ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 29, 2022)

*Jul.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Burnley---Burnley Win @ 2.55

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Saint Gilloise VS Charleroi---Saint Gilloise Win @ 1.75

*️ Germany Cup (DFB-POKAL)*

Dynamo Dresden VS VfB Stuttgart---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.52

FC Kaan-Marienborn VS Nurnberg---Nurnberg Win @ 1.09

TSG Neustrelitz VS Karlsruher SC---Karlsruher SC Win @ 1.06

FC Teutonia 05 VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.02

Viktoria koln VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.01

SV Oberachern VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.02

TuS Blau-Weiss Lohne VS Augsburg---Augsburg Win @ 1.05

BSV Rehden VS SV Sandhausen---SV Sandhausen Win @ 1.08

TSV 1860 Munchen VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.13

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Los Angeles FC VS Seattle Sounders---Los Angeles FC Win @ 1.73

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Velez Sarsfield---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.15

Talleres Cordoba VS Club Atlético Unión---Talleres Cordoba Win @ 2.10

*️ J1 League*

Consadole Sapporo VS Nagoya Grampus---Consadole Sapporo Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 30, 2022)

*Jul.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Emirates Stadium Cup*

Arsenal VS Sevilla---Arsenal Win @ 1.72

*️ England Association Community Shield*

Liverpool VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 2.38 OR DRAW @ 3.20

*️ German Super Cup*

RB Leipzig VS Bayern Munchen--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.91

*️ England Championship*

Blackburn Rovers VS QPR--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.05 OR DRAW @ 3.50

Blackpool VS Reading ---Blackpool Win @ 1.95

Cardiff City VS Norwich City --- Norwich City Win @ 2.30

Hull City VS Bristol City---Bristol City Win @ 3.20

Luton Town VS Birmingham City ---Luton Town Win @ 1.91

Millwall VS Stoke City ---Millwall Win @ 2.20

Rotherham United VS Swansea City---Swansea City Win @ 2.30

Wigan Athletic VS Preston North End---DRAW @ 3.30 OR Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.40

Middlesbrough VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.15

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Argentinos Juniors VS San Lorenzo ---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 1.85

Estudiantes La Plata VS Banfield ---DRAW @ 3.30

Atletico Tucuman VS Newells Old Boys---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 2.15

CA Huracan VS Gimnasia La Plata ---CA Huracan Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Ceara VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 2.15

Goias VS Coritiba PR---DRAW @ 3.00

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Botafogo RJ ---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.67

Flamengo VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Flamengo Win @ 1.44

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Jul 30, 2022)

*Jul.31,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ France Super Cup*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Nantes---PSG Win @ 1.36

*️ England Championship*

Sunderland A.F.C VS Coventry City---Coventry City Win @ 2.60

*️ Germany Cup (DFB-POKAL)*

Bremer SV VS Schalke 04---Schalke 04 Win @ 1.01

Kaiserslautern VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.70

Engers VS Arminia Bielefeld ---Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 1.07

TSV Schott Mainz VS Hannover 96---Hannover 96 Win @ 1.03

TuS Blau-Weiss Lohne VS Augsburg---Augsburg Win @ 1.06

SV Oberachern VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.02

SV Rodinghausen VS TSG Hoffenheim---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.11

Eintracht Braunschweig VS Hertha Berlin---Hertha Berlin Win @ 1.70

Erzgebirge Aue VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 1.40

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Lanus VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Lanus Win @ 1.70

CA Platense VS Barracas Central---CA Platense Win @ 1.85

Racing Club VS Club Atletico Tigre---Racing Club Win @ 1.85

Patronato Parana VS Boca Juniors --- Boca Juniors Win @ 1.85

River Plate VS Sarmiento Junin--- River Plate Win @ 1.36

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Paranaense VS Sao Paulo ---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.30

Internacional RS VS Atletico Mineiro ---DRAW @ 3.10

Cuiaba VS Fortaleza---Cuiaba Win @ 2.45

America MG VS Avai FC---America MG Win @ 1.75

Bragantino VS Juventude---Bragantino Win @ 1.57


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 1, 2022)

*Aug.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *England Championship*

Watford VS Sheffield United---DRAW @ 3.25

️* Germany Cup (DFB-POKAL)*

Energie Cottbus VS Werder Bremen---Werder Bremen Win @ 1.30

Chemnitzer VS Union Berlin --- Union Berlin Win @ 1.13

Ingolstadt VS Darmstadt --- Darmstadt Win @ 1.91

Magdeburg VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.64

️ *Argentine Division 1*

Defensa Y Justicia VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 1.80

Rosario Central VS Central Cordoba SDE---Rosario Central Win @ 2.00

Colon de Santa Fe VS Independiente---Colon de Santa Fe Win @ 2.30

️ *Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Santos VS Fluminense RJ---DRAW @ 3.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 2, 2022)

*Aug.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Sheriff Tiraspol VS FC Viktoria Plzen---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 2.49

Ludogorets Razgrad VS Dinamo Zagreb---DRAW @ 2.95

Monaco VS PSV Eindhoven---Monaco Win @ 2.09 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.50

Saint Gilloise VS Glasgow Rangers--- Glasgow Rangers Win @ 2.29

Benfica VS Midtjylland--- Benfica Win @ 1.24

*️ EFL Cup*

Cambridge United VS Millwall---Millwall Win @ 2.00

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.50

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Nacional Montevideo VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Nacional Montevideo Win @ 2.00

Deportivo Tachira VS Independiente Jose Teran---Independiente Jose Teran Win @ 2.10

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

New York Red Bulls VS Colorado Rapids---New York Red Bulls Win @ 1.44

Seattle Sounders VS FC Dallas---Seattle Sounders Win @ 1.91


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 3, 2022)

*Aug.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Bodo Glimt VS FK Zalgiris Vilnius--- Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.22 OR DRAW @ 5.75

Maccabi Haifa VS Apollon Limassol FC --- Maccabi Haifa Win @ 1.57

Qarabag VS Ferencvarosi TC--- Qarabag Win @ 2.10 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Dynamo Kyiv VS Sturm Graz---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 2.10

Crvena Zvezda VS FC Pyunik---Crvena Zvezda Win @ 1.18

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Viborg VS B36 Torshavn---Viborg Win @ 1.17

Riga FC VS Gil Vicente---DRAW @ 3.50

Wolfsberger AC VS Gzira United--- Wolfsberger AC Win @ 1.26 OR DRAW @ 4.75

Dunajska Streda VS FC Steaua Bucuresti --- Dunajska Streda Win @ 2.80

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Charlotte FC VS DC United---Charlotte FC Win @ 1.80

Columbus Crew VS Montreal Impact---DRAW @ 3.50

San Jose Earthquakes VS Inter Miami CF --- DRAW @ 3.80

Portland Timbers VS Nashville ---Portland Timbers Win @ 2.20

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Sao Paulo VS Ceara---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.75

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Mineiro VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 3.20

Velez Sarsfield VS Talleres Cordoba---DRAW @ 3.30 OR Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 4, 2022)

*Aug.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

AEK Larnaca VS Partizan Belgrade ---DRAW @ 3.10

Fenerbahce VS Synot Slovacko---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.36

Malmo FF VS F91 Dudelange---Malmo FF Win @ 1.22

Maribor VS HJK Helsinki---Maribor Win @ 2.25

Linfield FC VS FC Zurich---FC Zurich Win @ 1.55

Shamrock Rovers VS FK Shkupi---Shamrock Rovers Win @ 2.15

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Slovan Bratislava---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 1.40

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

KuPs VS Young Boys---Young Boys Win @ 1.50

Paide Linnameeskond VS Anderlecht---Anderlecht Win @ 1.14

CSKA Sofia VS St. Patricks Athletic---CSKA Sofia Win @ 1.53

Lillestrom VS Royal Antwerp ---Royal Antwerp Win @ 2.15

Molde VS Varda SE---Molde Win @ 1.40

FC Neftci Baku VS Rapid Wien---Rapid Wien Win @ 1.94

Slavia Praha VS Panathinaikos---Slavia Praha Win @ 1.75

Cukaricki Stankom VS FC Twente Enschede---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 2.00

Dundee United VS AZ Alkmaar---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.65

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Paranaense VS Estudiantes La Plata---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 2.00

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

FBC Melgar VS Internacional RS---DRAW @ 3.40 OR Internacional RS Win @ 2.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 5, 2022)

*Aug.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.75

*️ German Bundesliga*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.45

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lyon VS Ajaccio---Lyon Win @ 1.36

*️ EFL Championship*

Birmingham City VS Huddersfield Town--- DRAW @ 3.25 OR Birmingham City Win @ 2.40

*️ Coppa Italia*

Cagliari VS Perugia---Cagliari Win @ 1.83

Udinese VS Feralpisalo---Udinese Win @ 1.30

Lecce VS Cittadella---Lecce Win @ 1.57

Sampdoria VS Reggina---Sampdoria Win @ 1.49

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Benfica VS FC Arouca---Benfica Win @ 1.17

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

SC Heerenveen VS Sparta Rotterdam---SC Heerenveen Win @ 1.95

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Club Brugge VS Zulte-Waregem---Club Brugge Win @ 1.25

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Gimnasia La Plata VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 2.55

Banfield VS Patronato Parana---Banfield Win @ 1.85

Sarmiento Junin VS Lanus --- Sarmiento Junin Win @ 2.38

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 5, 2022)

*Aug.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Fulham VS Liverpool ---Liverpool Win @ 1.30

Bournemouth AFC VS Aston Villa---Aston Villa Win @ 2.00

Tottenham Hotspur VS Southampton---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.36

Leeds United VS Wolves---Wolves Win @ 3.20

Newcastle United VS Nottingham Forest---Newcastle United Win @ 1.62 OR DRAW @ 4.00

Everton VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.65

*️ German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.15

Union Berlin VS Hertha Berlin--- Union Berlin Win @ 1.75

VfL Wolfsburg VS Werder Bremen --- VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.83

VfL Bochum VS FSV Mainz 05 --- DRAW @ 3.50

Borussia Monchengladbach VS TSG Hoffenheim--- Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.10

Borussia Dortmund VS Bayer Leverkusen --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.05 OR DRAW @ 4.00

*️ France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Monaco---DRAW @ 3.25

Clermont VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.25

*️ EFL Championship*

Norwich City VS Wigan Athletic---Norwich City Win @ 1.65

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Middlesbrough --- Middlesbrough Win @ 2.38

Bristol City VS Sunderland A.F.C --- Bristol City Win @ 2.45

Swansea City VS Blackburn Rovers --- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 3.10

Burnley VS Luton Town --- Burnley Win @ 1.75

Stoke City VS Blackpool --- Stoke City Win @ 2.10

Reading VS Cardiff City --- Cardiff City Win @ 2.90

Preston North End VS Hull City---Preston North End Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Sheffield United VS Millwall--- Sheffield United Win @ 1.83


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 5, 2022)

*Aug.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Brighton Hove Albion---Manchester United Win @ 1.57

Leicester City VS Brentford---Leicester City Win @ 2.20

West Ham United VS Manchester City- --Manchester City Win @ 1.36

*️ Italian Serie A*

Venezia VS Ascoli---Venezia Win @ 1.92

Verona VS Bari ---Verona Win @ 1.61

Salernitana VS Parma---Salernitana Win @ 1.72

Monza VS Frosinone---DRAW @ 3.35

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfB Stuttgart VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.80

FC Koln VS Schalke 04 ---DRAW @ 4.00 OR FC Koln Win @ 1.73

*️ France Ligue 1*

Toulouse VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.50

Angers VS Nantes---DRAW @ 3.25

Lille VS AJ Auxerre---Lille Win @ 1.70

Lens VS Stade Brestois---Lens Win @ 1.50 OR DRAW @ 4.50

Montpellier VS Troyes--- Troyes Win @ 3.30

Rennes VS Lorient--- Rennes Win @ 1.33

Marseille VS Reims--- DRAW @ 4.33

*️ EFL Championship*

Coventry City VS Rotherham United--- DRAW @ 3.60


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 8, 2022)

*Aug.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ EFL Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Watford---West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 2.38

*️ Coppa Italia*

Genoa VS Benevento---Genoa Win @ 2.00

Modena VS Sassuolo---Sassuolo Win @ 2.06

Cremonese VS Ternana---DRAW @ 3.25

Bologna VS Cosenza Calcio 1914---Bologna Win @ 1.50

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Gil Vicente VS Pacos de Ferreira ---Gil Vicente Win @ 1.73

*️ France Ligue 2*

Caen VS Metz---Caen Win @ 2.63

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Coritiba PR VS Santos---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Defensa Y Justicia---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.70

Club Atletico Tigre VS Rosario Central--- DRAW @ 3.50 OR Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 1.73

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 9, 2022)

*Aug.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

FK Zalgiris Vilnius VS Bodo Glimt---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.73

FC Viktoria Plzen VS Sheriff Tiraspol---FC Viktoria Plzen Win @ 1.50

FC Pyunik VS Crvena Zvezda---Crvena Zvezda Win @ 1.36

Apollon Limassol FC VS Maccabi Haifa---Maccabi Haifa Win @ 2.15

Midtjylland VS Benfica---Benfica Win @ 1.65

Dinamo Zagreb VS Ludogorets Razgrad---Dinamo Zagreb Win @ 1.67

Ferencvarosi TC VS Qarabag ---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW@ 3.40

PSV Eindhoven VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.90

Sturm Graz VS Dynamo Kyiv---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 3.00

Glasgow Rangers VS Saint Gilloise---Glasgow Rangers Win @ 1.80

*️ UEFA Europa League*

FK Shkupi VS Shamrock Rovers---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ EFL Cup*

Mansfield Town VS Derby County --- Derby County Win @ 2.15

Norwich City VS Birmingham City --- Norwich City Win @ 1.65

Huddersfield Town VS Preston North End --- DRAW @ 3.30

Cardiff City VS Portsmouth --- Cardiff City Win @ 2.20

AFC Wimbledon VS Gillingham---AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.26

Charlton Athletic VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- QPR Win @ 2.16

Northampton Town VS Wycombe Wanderers---Wycombe Wanderers Win @ 2.38

Morecambe VS Stoke City---Stoke City Win @ 1.80

Bradford City VS Hull City---Hull City Win @ 2.30

Oxford United VS Swansea City---Swansea City Win @ 2.40

Luton Town VS Newport County ---Luton Town Win @ 1.55

Reading VS Stevenage Borough---Reading Win @ 1.65

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 10, 2022)

*Aug.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Super Cup*

Real Madrid VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Real Madrid Win @ 1.40

️ *EFL Cup*

Middlesbrough VS Barnsley---Middlesbrough Win @ 1.40

Port Vale VS Rotherham United---Rotherham United Win @ 2.25

Blackburn Rovers VS Hartlepool United---Blackburn Rovers Win @ 1.40

Plymouth Argyle VS Peterborough United---Peterborough United Win @ 3.00

Coventry City VS Bristol City---Coventry City Win @ 1.83

Sheffield Wednesday VS Sunderland A.F.C--- Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 2.75

️ *UEFA Europa Conference League*

Vitoria Guimaraes VS Hajduk Split---Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 2.26 OR DRAW@ 3.10

️ *Copa Sudamericana*

Ceara VS Sao Paulo---Sao Paulo Win @ 2.62 OR DRAW@ 3.25

️ *Copa Libertadores*

Palmeiras VS Atletico Mineiro---Palmeiras Win @ 1.80 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Talleres Cordoba VS Velez Sarsfield---DRAW @ 3.20

️ *FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup*

Germany (w) VS Colombia (w) ---Germany (w) Win @ 1.11

New Zealand (w) VS Mexico (w)--- New Zealand (w) Win @ 2.65

Spain (w) VS Brasil (w)--- Spain (w) Win @ 1.62

Costa Rica (w) VS Australia (w)--- DRAW @ 3.55

*More analysis and tips from **goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 11, 2022)

*Aug.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

HJK Helsinki VS Maribor---HJK Helsinki Win @ 1.95

FC Zurich VS Linfield FC---FC Zurich Win @ 1.25

Synot Slovacko VS Fenerbahce---Fenerbahce Win @ 2.05

F91 Dudelange VS Malmo FF---Malmo FF Win @ 1.55

Slovan Bratislava VS Olympiakos Piraeus---DRAW @ 3.30 OR Olympiakos Piraeus Win 2.05

Partizan Belgrade VS AEK Larnaca---Partizan Belgrade Win @ 1.65 OR DRAW @ 4.00

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

FC Twente Enschede VS Cukaricki Stankom---FC Twente Enschede Stankom Win @ 1.29

Royal Antwerp VS Lillestrom---Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.70

Panathinaikos VS Slavia Praha---Panathinaikos Win @ 2.38

Anderlecht VS Paide Linnameeskond---Anderlecht Win @ 1.08

Rapid Wien VS FC Neftci Baku---Rapid Wien Win @ 1.44

St. Patricks Athletic VS CSKA Sofia---CSKA Sofia Win @ 2.05

Gil Vicente VS Riga FC---Gil Vicente Win @ 1.50

Young Boys VS KuPs---Young Boys Win @ 1.17

Varda SE VS Molde ---Molde Win @ 1.70

AZ Alkmaar VS Dundee United---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.25

*️EFL Cup*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Sheffield United--- DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Estudiantes La Plata VS Atletico Paranaense---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.05

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Internacional RS VS FBC Melgar---Internacional RS Win @ 1.40


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 12, 2022)

*Aug.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Sevilla---Sevilla Win @ 2.40 -

*️ German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.20 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*️ France Ligue 1*

Nantes VS Lille --- Lille Win @ 2.55

*️ England Championship*

Watford VS Burnley--- Burnley Win @ 3.10

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

FC Famalicao VS Sporting Braga---Sporting Braga Win @ 2.20

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Excelsior SBV VS Vitesse Arnhem---Vitesse Arnhem Win @ 2.20

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Oostende VS KAA Gent---KAA Gent Win @ 1.75

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Kaiserslautern VS SC Paderborn 07---SC Paderborn 07 Win @ 2.50

Nurnberg VS Heidenheimer ---Nurnberg Win @ 2.15

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 13, 2022)

*Aug.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Aston Villa VS Everton---Aston Villa Win @ 1.90

Brighton Hove Albion VS Newcastle United---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.45 OR DRAW @ 3.20

Southampton VS Leeds United---DRAW @ 3.50

Manchester City VS Bournemouth AFC---Manchester City Win @ 1.06

Arsenal VS Leicester City---Arsenal Win @ 1.45

Wolves VS Fulham---DRAW @ 3.30

Brentford VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.00

*️ Italian Serie A*

AC Milan VS Udinese--- AC Milan Win @ 1.36

Sampdoria VS Atalanta--- Atalanta Win @ 1.83

Lecce VS Inter Milan--- Inter Milan Win @ 1.29

Monza VS Torino--- DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS RCD Espanyol --- Celta Vigo Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.70

Real Valladolid VS Villarreal --- Villarreal Win @ 1.91

FC Barcelona VS Rayo Vallecano--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.18

*️ German Bundesliga*

Hertha Berlin VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.25

Werder Bremen VS VfB Stuttgart ---DRAW @ 3.60

Bayer Leverkusen VS Augsburg---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.30

TSG Hoffenheim VS VfL Bochum---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.57

RB Leipzig VS FC Koln---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.44

Schalke 04 VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.20

*️ France Ligue 1*

Monaco VS Rennes---Monaco Win @ 2.15

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Montpellier---PSG Win @ 1.08


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 13, 2022)

*Aug.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Nottingham Forest VS West Ham United--- West Ham United Win @ 1.85

Chelsea VS Tottenham Hotspur--- Chelsea Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Lazio VS Bologna--- Lazio Win @ 1.57

Fiorentina VS Cremonese--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.57

Salernitana VS AS Roma--- AS Roma Win @ 1.44

Spezia VS Empoli --- DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Real Sociedad--- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.20

Valencia VS Girona--- Valencia Win @ 1.83

Almeria VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.83

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Union Berlin--- FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.30 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Bayern Munchen VS VfL Wolfsburg --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.13

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Lyon--- Lyon Win @ 1.83

Ajaccio VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.30

Reims VS Clermont---DRAW @ 3.20

Troyes VS Toulouse---Toulouse Win @ 2.70

AJ Auxerre VS Angers ---DRAW @ 3.25

Nice VS Strasbourg---Nice Win @ 2.15

Stade Brestois VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 1.83

*️ EFL Championship*

Middlesbrough VS Sheffield United ---Sheffield United Win @ 2.90

Blackburn Rovers VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.70


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 15, 2022)

*Aug.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Liverpool VS Crystal Palace---Liverpool Win @ 1.20

*️ Italian Serie A*

Verona VS Napoli---Napoli Win @ 2.05

Juventus VS Sassuolo---Juventus Win @ 1.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS Mallorca---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.60

Getafe VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.95

Real Betis VS Elche ---Real Betis Win @ 1.44

*️ Portugal Primeira Liga*

Maritimo VS GD Chaves---Maritimo Win @ 2.25

FC Arouca VS Gil Vicente---DRAW @ 3.40

Pacos de Ferreira VS Portimonense---Pacos de Ferreira Win @ 2.40


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 16, 2022)

*Aug.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

FC Copenhagen VS Trabzonspor--- DRAW @ 3.25

Glasgow Rangers VS PSV Eindhoven--- DRAW @ 3.30

Bodo Glimt VS Dinamo Zagreb---Bodo Glimt Win @ 2.25

*️ EFL Championship*

Bristol City VS Luton Town---DRAW @ 3.25

Preston North End VS Rotherham United---DRAW @ 3.50

Coventry City VS Wigan Athletic---Coventry City Win @ 1.82

Burnley VS Hull City---Burnley Win @ 1.55

Birmingham City VS Watford---Watford Win @ 2.15

Norwich City VS Huddersfield Town---Huddersfield Town Win @ 6.00

Swansea City VS Millwall---Swansea City Win @ 2.50

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Blackpool---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Colon de Santa Fe---Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.55

Sarmiento Junin VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.30

San Lorenzo VS CA Platense ---San Lorenzo Win @ 2.20

Independiente VS CA Huracan---Independiente Win @ 2.55

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 17, 2022)

*Aug.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Djurgardens VS APOEL Nicosia---Djurgardens Win @ 1.75

*️ UEFA Champions League*

Qarabag VS FC Viktoria Plzen---DRAW @ 3.10

Maccabi Haifa VS Crvena Zvezda---Maccabi Haifa Win @ 2.50

Dynamo Kyiv VS Benfica---Benfica Win @ 1.70

*️EFL Championship*

Stoke City VS Middlesbrough---DRAW @ 3.30

Reading VS Blackburn Rovers---Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.40

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Cardiff City ---West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 1.60

Sheffield United VS Sunderland A.F.C---Sheffield United Win @ 1.70 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Newells Old Boys VS Lanus---Newells Old Boys Win @ 1.91

Club Atletico Tigre VS Atletico Tucuman---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.10

Arsenal de Sarandi VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 1.62

Boca Juniors VS Rosario Central---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.62


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 18, 2022)

*Aug.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

HJK Helsinki VS Silkeborg---Silkeborg Win @ 2.25

Ferencvarosi TC VS Shamrock Rovers---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 1.45

FC Pyunik VS Sheriff Tiraspol ---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 2.25

Apollon Limassol FC VS Olympiakos Piraeus ---Apollon Limassol FC Win @ 3.10

Malmo FF VS Sivasspor---Malmo FF Win @ 1.75

FC Zurich VS Heart of Midlothian---DRAW @ 3.75

Ludogorets Razgrad VS FK Zalgiris Vilnius---Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 1.75

Dnipro-1 VS AEK Larnaca---DRAW @ 3.30

KAA Gent VS Omonia Nicosia FC---KAA Gent Win @ 1.30

Austria Wien VS Fenerbahce---Fenerbahce Win @ 2.15 OR DRAW @ 3.25

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Rakow Czestochowa VS Slavia Praha---DRAW @ 3.20

Maccabi Tel Aviv VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.30

Young Boys VS Anderlecht ---Young Boys Win @ 2.05

Molde VS Wolfsberger AC---Molde Win @ 1.60

Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi VS Royal Antwerp---Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi Win @ 1.91

Maribor VS CFR Cluj---CFR Cluj Win @ 2.20

FC Koln VS Fehervar Videoton---FC Koln Win @ 1.25

West Ham United VS Viborg---West Ham United Win @ 1.22

Villarreal VS Hajduk Split---Villarreal Win @ 1.22

AZ Alkmaar VS Gil Vicente ---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.53

Vaduz VS Rapid Wien ---Rapid Wien Win @ 1.85

Fiorentina VS FC Twente Enschede ---Fiorentina Win @ 1.45


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 19, 2022)

*Aug.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Rayo Vallecano---DRAW @ 3.20

Sevilla VS Real Valladolid---Sevilla Win @ 1.55

*️ German Bundesliga*

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Hertha Berlin---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.55

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lyon VS Troyes---Lyon Win @ 1.30

*️ EFL Championship*

Norwich City VS Millwall--- DRAW @ 3.60 OR Norwich City @ 1.83

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Estoril VS Rio Ave---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Belgian Pro League*

KAS Eupen VS Seraing United---KAS Eupen Win @ 1.85

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Hamburger SV VS Darmstadt--- Hamburger SV Win @ 1.91

Magdeburg VS Hannover 96--- Hannover 96 Win @ 2.30

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Villarreal B VS Eibar--- Eibar Win @ 2.44

Alaves VS Mirandes ---Alaves Win @ 1.70


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 19, 2022)

*Aug.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Tottenham Hotspur VS Wolves---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.33

Crystal Palace VS Aston Villa---DRAW @ 3.25

Fulham VS Brentford---DRAW @ 3.40

Everton VS Nottingham Forest---Everton Win @ 1.91

Leicester City VS Southampton---Leicester City Win @ 1.81

Bournemouth AFC VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.40

*️ Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Lazio --- DRAW @ 3.50

Udinese VS Salernitana --- Udinese Win @ 1.73

Inter Milan VS Spezia --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.18

Sassuolo VS Lecce --- Sassuolo Win @ 1.75

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Cadiz --- Osasuna Win @ 1.95

Mallorca VS Real Betis --- DRAW @ 3.20

Celta Vigo VS Real Madrid --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.70

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfL Wolfsburg VS Schalke 04---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.83

VfB Stuttgart VS SC Freiburg---DRAW @ 3.60

Augsburg VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.15

Bayer Leverkusen VS TSG Hoffenheim--- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.67

Borussia Dortmund VS Werder Bremen --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.33

Union Berlin VS RB Leipzig --- Union Berlin Win @ 3.60

*️ France Ligue 1*

Monaco VS Lens --- Monaco Win @ 1.75

Marseille VS Nantes --- Marseille Win @ 1.57


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 19, 2022)

*Aug.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.50

West Ham United VS Brighton Hove Albion---DRAW @ 3.40

Newcastle United VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.33

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.91

Napoli VS Monza---Napoli Win @ 1.36

Atalanta VS AC Milan---DRAW @ 3.40

Bologna VS Verona---Bologna Win @ 2.25

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS Valencia---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.67 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Atletico Madrid VS Villarreal--- DRAW @ 3.50

Real Sociedad VS FC Barcelona--- FC Barcelona Win @ 2.05 OR DRAW @ 3.60

*️ German Bundesliga*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS FC Koln --- DRAW @ 3.75

VfL Bochum VS Bayern Munchen--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.18

*️ France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Reims---Strasbourg Win @ 1.75

Montpellier VS AJ Auxerre---Montpellier Win @ 2.15

Angers VS Stade Brestois---DRAW @ 3.25

Toulouse VS Lorient---DRAW @ 3.50

Clermont VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.05

Rennes VS Ajaccio---Rennes Win @ 1.40

Lille VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.45


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 22, 2022)

*Aug.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester United VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.60

️ *Italian Serie A*

AS Roma VS Cremonese---AS Roma Win @ 1.25

Sampdoria VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.60

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Almeria --- Elche Win @ 2.40

Girona VS Getafe --- DRAW @ 2.90

️ *Liga Portugal 1*

Gil Vicente VS FC Famalicao---Gil Vicente Win @ 2.20

️ *Argentine Division 1*
Estudiantes La Plata VS Club Atlético Unión---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.00

Rosario Central VS Banfield---Rosario Central Win @ 2.38

Racing Club VS San Lorenzo---Racing Club Win @ 1.75

CA Platense VS Talleres Cordoba---CA Platense Win @ 2.75

Velez Sarsfield VS Sarmiento Junin---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.65

️ *Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Avai FC VS Internacional RS---Internacional RS Win @ 2.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 23, 2022)

*Aug.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Benfica VS Dynamo Kyiv ---Benfica Win @ 1.33

Crvena Zvezda VS Maccabi Haifa ---Crvena Zvezda Win @ 1.75

FC Viktoria Plzen VS Qarabag---FC Viktoria Plzen Win @ 2.05

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

APOEL Nicosia VS Djurgardens---Djurgardens Win @ 3.00

*️ EFL Cup*

Sheffield Wednesday VS Rochdale---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.45

Derby County VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- West Bromwich Win @ 2.15

Stockport County VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 1.36

Cambridge United VS Southampton---Southampton Win @ 1.40

Watford VS Milton Keynes Dons---Watford Win @ 1.50

Crawley Town VS Fulham---Fulham Win @ 1.25

Wolves VS Preston North End---Wolves Win @ 1.62

Grimsby Town VS Nottingham Forest---Nottingham Forest Win @ 1.36

Oxford United VS Crystal Palace---Crystal Palace Win @ 1.50

Colchester United VS Brentford---Brentford Win @ 1.26

Norwich City VS Bournemouth AFC---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.55

Fleetwood Town VS Everton---Everton Win @ 1.40

Bolton Wanderers VS Aston Villa ---Aston Villa Win @ 1.44

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Patronato Parana VS Argentinos Juniors---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.88

Atletico Tucuman VS Barracas Central---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 1.57

Gimnasia La Plata VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 1.65

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 24, 2022)

*Aug.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks


️ UEFA Champions League*

Trabzonspor VS FC Copenhagen---DRAW @ 3.75

PSV Eindhoven VS Glasgow Rangers---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.75 OR DRAW @ 3.75

Dinamo Zagreb VS Bodo Glimt-- Dinamo Zagreb Win @ 1.83

*️ EFL Cup*

Tranmere Rovers VS Newcastle United---Newcastle United Win @ 1.22

Leeds United VS Barnsley---Leeds United Win @ 1.22

Forest Green Rovers VS Brighton Hove Albion---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.36

Wycombe Wanderers VS Bristol City---Bristol City Win @ 1.91

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Fluminense RJ VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.15

Sao Paulo VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.20

*️ International Club Friendly*

FC Barcelona VS Manchester City---DRAW @ 3.60

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 25, 2022)

*Aug.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

FK Zalgiris Vilnius VS Ludogorets Razgrad---FK Zalgiris Vilnius Win @ 3.25

AEK Larnaca VS Dnipro-1---AEK Larnaca Win @ 1.91

Silkeborg VS HJK Helsinki ---Silkeborg Win @ 1.55

Omonia Nicosia FC VS KAA Gent---KAA Gent Win @ 1.83

Sheriff Tiraspol VS FC Pyunik ---DRAW @ 4.00 OR Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 1.55

Fenerbahce VS Austria Wien---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.40

Sivasspor VS Malmo FF---Malmo FF Win @ 2.25

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Apollon Limassol FC---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 1.55 OR DRAW @ 4.00

Heart of Midlothian VS FC Zurich---FC Zurich Win @ 2.70

Shamrock Rovers VS Ferencvarosi TC---Ferencvarosi TC Win @ 1.95

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Fehervar Videoton VS FC Koln---FC Koln Win @ 1.33

Viborg VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 1.83

FC Twente Enschede VS Fiorentina---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 2.70

Nice VS Maccabi Tel Aviv---Nice Win @ 1.40 OR DRAW @ 4.33

Hajduk Split VS Villarreal--- Villarreal Win @ 1.55

Gil Vicente VS AZ Alkmaar--- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 2.20

Rapid Wien VS Vaduz--- Rapid Wien Win @ 1.29

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 26, 2022)

*Aug.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Monza VS Udinese---DRAW @ 3.25

Lazio VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Girona VS Celta Vigo---DRAW @ 3.10

Real Betis VS Osasuna---Real Betis Win @ 1.85

*️ German Bundesliga*

SC Freiburg VS VfL Bochum---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.45

*️ France Ligue 1*

Ajaccio VS Lille---Lille Win @ 2.10

*️ EFL Championship*

Luton Town VS Sheffield United---Sheffield United Win @ 2.44

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Pacos de Ferreira VS Estoril---Pacos de Ferreira Win @ 2.45

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

NEC Nijmegen VS Groningen---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Central Cordoba SDE VS Lanus---Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.39

Arsenal de Sarandi VS CA Huracan---CA Huracan Win @ 2.43

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 27, 2022)

*Aug.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Southampton VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.91

Brighton Hove Albion VS Leeds United---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.91

Liverpool VS Bournemouth AFC---Liverpool Win @ 1.11

Chelsea VS Leicester City---Chelsea Win @ 1.53

Manchester City VS Crystal Palace---Manchester City Win @ 1.17

Brentford VS Everton---Brentford Win @ 2.00

Arsenal VS Fulham---Arsenal Win @ 1.30

*️ Italian Serie A*

Juventus VS AS Roma --- DRAW @ 3.20

Cremonese VS Torino --- Torino Win @ 2.30

AC Milan VS Bologna --- AC Milan Win @ 1.83

Spezia VS Sassuolo --- Sassuolo Win @ 2.30

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Real Sociedad --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.00

Rayo Vallecano VS Mallorca --- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.10

Almeria VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 2.15

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Bayer Leverkusen---DRAW @ 3.75

Hertha Berlin VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.70

TSG Hoffenheim VS Augsburg --- TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.45

Schalke 04 VS Union Berlin --- DRAW @ 3.40

RB Leipzig VS VfL Wolfsburg --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.45

Bayern Munchen VS Borussia Monchengladbach --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.18

*️ France Ligue 1*

AJ Auxerre VS Strasbourg --- AJ Auxerre Win @ 3.50

Lens VS Rennes --- DRAW @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 27, 2022)

*Aug.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Wolves VS Newcastle United---Newcastle United Win @ 2.70

Aston Villa VS West Ham United---DRAW @ 3.40

Nottingham Forest VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.45 OR DRAW @ 4.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Sampdoria --- Sampdoria Win @ 3.00

Verona VS Atalanta --- Atalanta Win @ 1.85

Fiorentina VS Napoli --- Napoli Win @ 2.15

Lecce VS Empoli --- DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Villarreal--- Villarreal Win @ 1.91

FC Barcelona VS Real Valladolid --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.14

RCD Espanyol VS Real Madrid --- Real Madrid Win @ 1.45

*️ German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS VfB Stuttgart --- FC Koln Win @ 2.10

Werder Bremen VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- DRAW @ 3.60

*️ France Ligue 1*

Nantes VS Toulouse---Toulouse Win @ 3.00

Lorient VS Clermont---DRAW @ 3.40

Stade Brestois VS Montpellier ---Stade Brestois Win @ 1.95

Troyes VS Angers---Angers Win @ 2.88

Nice VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 2.70

Reims VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 1.75

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Monaco---PSG Win @ 1.18

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 29, 2022)

*Aug.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Athletic Bilbao---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.25

Valencia VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.00

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Granada CF VS Villarreal B---Granada CF Win @ 1.60

Las Palmas VS Andorra CF---Las Palmas Win @ 1.70

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Vitoria Guimaraes VS Casa Pia AC---Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 1.95

Vizela VS Gil Vicente ---Gil Vicente Win @ 3.00

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Internacional RS VS Juventude---Internacional RS Win @ 1.44

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Bragantino---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.10

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Colon de Santa Fe---Barracas Central Win @ 3.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 30, 2022)

*Aug.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Brentford---Crystal Palace Win @ 2.10

Fulham VS Brighton Hove Albion ---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.25

Southampton VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.57 OR DRAW @ 4.20

Leeds United VS Everton--- Leeds United Win @ 2.15

*️ Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 1.55

Inter Milan VS Cremonese---Inter Milan Win @ 1.14

AS Roma VS Monza---AS Roma Win @ 1.22

*️ EFL Championship*

Sheffield United VS Reading---Sheffield United Win @ 1.60

Cardiff City VS Luton Town--- Luton Town Win @ 2.80

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Hull City---QPR Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.60

Burnley VS Millwall---Burnley Win @ 1.72

Wigan Athletic VS West Bromwich(WBA)--- West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 2.10

Birmingham City VS Norwich City ---Norwich City Win @ 1.95

Watford VS Middlesbrough ---Watford Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Germany Cup(DFB-POKAL)*

FC Teutonia 05 VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.01

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Benfica VS Pacos de Ferreira---Benfica Win @ 1.14

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Atletico Paranaense VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 2.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Aug 31, 2022)

*Aug.31,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Nottingham Forest---Manchester City Win @ 1.07

Bournemouth AFC VS Wolves---Wolves Win @ 2.10

Arsenal VS Aston Villa---Arsenal Win @ 1.45

West Ham United VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.75

Liverpool VS Newcastle United ---Liverpool Win @ 1.33 OR DRAW @ 5.25

*️ Italian Serie A*

Sampdoria VS Lazio--- Lazio Win @ 1.85

Udinese VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 2.50

Empoli VS Verona---DRAW @ 3.30

Juventus VS Spezia---Juventus Win @ 1.25

Napoli VS Lecce---Napoli Win @ 1.25

*️ France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Nantes--- DRAW @ 3.50

Lyon VS AJ Auxerre---Lyon Win @ 1.25

Monaco VS Troyes--- Monaco Win @ 1.33

Montpellier VS Ajaccio --- Montpellier Win @ 2.00

Angers VS Reims--- DRAW @ 3.30

Toulouse VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.20

Rennes VS Stade Brestois --- Rennes Win @ 1.45

Lille VS Nice--- Lille Win @ 2.00

Marseille VS Clermont --- Marseille Win @ 1.36

Lens VS Lorient--- Lens Win @ 1.53

*️ EFL Championship*

Stoke City VS Swansea City---Stoke City Win @ 2.00

Coventry City VS Preston North End---Preston North End Win @ 3.20

Sunderland A.F.C VS Rotherham United---Sunderland A.F.C Win @ 2.10

Bristol City VS Huddersfield Town---Bristol City Win @ 1.91

Blackpool VS Blackburn Rovers---DRAW @ 3.25

*️ Germany Cup(DFB-POKAL)*

Viktoria koln VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.02

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Velez Sarsfield VS Flamengo --- Flamengo Win @ 1.85

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Independiente Jose Teran VS FBC Melgar---Independiente Jose Teran Win @ 1.76

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 1, 2022)

*Sep.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.05

*️ Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Torino--Atalanta Win @ 1.67-

Bologna VS Salernitana---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

AZ Alkmaar VS NEC Nijmegen---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.50

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Anderlecht VS KAA Gent---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Argentine Division 1*

CA Huracan VS Central Cordoba SDE---CA Huracan Win @ 1.70

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Sao Paulo---DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

North Macedonia(w) VS Latvia(w)--- North Macedonia(w) Win @ 1.45

Georgia(w) VS Slovakia(w) ---Slovakia(w) Win @ 1.01

Denmark(w) VS Montenegro(w)--- Denmark(w) Win @ 1.00

Albania(w) VS Poland(w)--- Poland(w) Win @ 1.06

Israel(w) VS Bulgaria(w)--- Israel(w) Win @ 1.23

Cyprus(w) VS Czech(w)--- Czech(w) Win @ 1.01

Kosovo(w) VS Armenia(w)--- Kosovo(w) Win @ 1.18

Ireland(w) VS Finland(w)--- Finland(w) Win @ 2.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 2, 2022)

*Sep.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Cadiz---Celta Vigo Win @ 1.73

*️ German Bundesliga*

Borussia Dortmund VS TSG Hoffenheim---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.62 OR DRAW @ 4.33

*️ EFL Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Burnley--- West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 2.15

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Benfica VS Vizela---Benfica Win @ 1.22

Estoril VS Sporting CP---Sporting CP Win @ 1.45

*️ Italian Serie B*

Cagliari VS Modena --- Cagliari Win @ 1.91

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Club Brugge VS Cercle Brugge---Club Brugge Win @ 1.45

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Fortuna Sittard VS FC Utrecht---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Patronato Parana VS Club Atlético Unión---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.40

Lanus VS Club Atletico Tigre---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.63

Rosario Central VS Talleres Cordoba---DRAW @ 3.20


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 2, 2022)

*Sep.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Everton VS Liverpool ---Liverpool Win @ 1.36

Brentford VS Leeds United---DRAW @ 3.40

Nottingham Forest VS Bournemouth AFC---Nottingham Forest Win @ 1.95

Chelsea VS West Ham United---Chelsea Win @ 1.40

Tottenham Hotspur VS Fulham---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.40

Newcastle United VS Crystal Palace---Newcastle United Win @ 1.91

Wolves VS Southampton---Wolves Win @ 2.15

Aston Villa VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.36

*️ Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Juventus --- DRAW @ 3.20

AC Milan VS Inter Milan--- DRAW @ 3.20

Lazio VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 2.39

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Girona---Mallorca Win @ 2.10

Real Madrid VS Real Betis---Real Madrid Win @ 1.40

Real Sociedad VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.50

Sevilla VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.80

*️ German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.36

VfB Stuttgart VS Schalke 04---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.83

Bayer Leverkusen VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.80

VfL Wolfsburg VS FC Koln---DRAW @ 3.40

VfL Bochum VS Werder Bremen---Werder Bremen Win @ 2.38

Eintracht Frankfurt VS RB Leipzig---DRAW @ 3.60 OR RB Leipzig @ 1.95

*️ France Ligue 1*

AJ Auxerre VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 1.80

Lyon VS Angers---Lyon Win @ 1.31

Nantes VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.28


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 2, 2022)

*Sep.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Brighton Hove Albion VS Leicester City---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.83

Manchester United VS Arsenal---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Cremonese VS Sassuolo---Sassuolo Win @ 2.20

Spezia VS Bologna---Bologna Win @ 2.30

Verona VS Sampdoria---Sampdoria Win @ 3.60

Udinese VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.85

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Rayo Vallecano---Osasuna Win @ 2.05

Athletic Bilbao VS RCD Espanyol ---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.55

Villarreal VS Elche ---Villarreal Win @ 1.33

Valencia VS Getafe---Valencia Win @ 1.91

*️ German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS Hertha Berlin---Augsburg Win @ 2.55

Borussia Monchengladbach VS FSV Mainz 05---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.10

*️ France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Lille---DRAW @ 3.60

Reims VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.20

Stade Brestois VS Strasbourg---Strasbourg Win @ 2.30

Clermont VS Toulouse---DRAW @ 3.50

Ajaccio VS Lorient---DRAW @ 3.50

Troyes VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.75

Nice VS Monaco---Nice Win @ 2.75

*️ EFL Championship*

Reading VS Stoke City---DRAW @ 3.2

Hull City VS Sheffield United--- Sheffield United Win @ 1.91

Huddersfield Town VS Blackpool---Huddersfield Town Win @ 2.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 5, 2022)

*Sep.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Italian Serie A*

Monza VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 1.57

Salernitana VS Empoli ---DRAW @ 3.40

Torino VS Lecce ---Torino Win @ 1.73 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Valladolid VS Almeria --- Real Valladolid Win @ 2.30

*️ EFL Championship*

Middlesbrough VS Sunderland A.F.C---Middlesbrough Win @ 1.73

*️ France Ligue 2*

Pau FC VS Saint Etienne---Saint Etienne Win @ 2.50

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Boavista FC VS Pacos de Ferreira---DRAW @ 3.20

GD Chaves VS Rio Ave---DRAW @ 3.00

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Santos VS Goias---Santos Win @ 1.67

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Defensa Y Justicia VS San Lorenzo---San Lorenzo Win @ 3.00

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 1.73

Atletico Tucuman VS Banfield---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 1.95

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 6, 2022)

*Sep.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Dinamo Zagreb VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.45

Borussia Dortmund VS FC Copenhagen---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.33

Red Bull Salzburg VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 2.10

RB Leipzig VS FC Shakhtar Donetsk---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.20

Celtic FC VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.60

Sevilla VS Manchester City ---Manchester City Win @ 1.36

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Juventus---PSG Win @ 1.33

Benfica VS Maccabi Haifa---Benfica Win @ 1.20

*️ EFL 1*

Forest Green Rovers VS Accrington Stanley---Forest Green Rovers Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.50

*️ AFC Cup*

Sogdiana Jizak VS Eastern A.A Football Team---Eastern A.A Football Team Win

East Riffa VS Al-Riffa---DRAW

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Palmeiras VS Atletico Paranaense---DRAW @ 4.50

*️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Italy(w) VS Romania(w) ---Italy(w) Win @ 1.08

Portugal(w) VS Turkey(w)--- Portugal(w) Win @ 1.05

Bulgaria(w) VS Germany(w)--- Germany(w) Win @ 1.00

England(w) VS Luxembourg(w)--- England(w) Win @ 1.00

France(w) VS Greece(w)--- France(w) Win @ 1.00

Spain(w) VS Ukraine(w) ---Spain(w) Win @ 1.01


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 7, 2022)

*Sep.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Champions League*

AFC Ajax VS Glasgow Rangers---AFC Ajax Win @ 1.45

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Sporting CP ---DRAW @ 3.60

Napoli VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.80

Atletico Madrid VS FC Porto --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.80

Club Brugge VS Bayer Leverkusen--- Club Brugge Win @ 3.10

FC Barcelona VS FC Viktoria Plzen --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.06

Inter Milan VS Bayern Munchen--- DRAW @ 4.20 OR Bayern Win @ 1.80

Tottenham Hotspur VS Marseille--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.50

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Lyon--- Lyon Win @ 1.65

*️ AFC Cup*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Kuala Lumpur City F.C. ---Kuala Lumpur City F.C. Win

*️ J1 League*

Yokohama Marinos VS Shonan Bellmare---Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.65

*️ Copa Libertadores*

Flamengo VS Velez Sarsfield---Flamengo Win @ 1.36

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

FBC Melgar VS Independiente Jose Teran---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Mineiro VS Bragantino---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.62

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

New York City FC VS FC Cincinnati---New York City FC Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 7, 2022)

Im from the UK.  Does anyone have an idea where I can watch NFL games here ?


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 8, 2022)

*Sep.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

FC Zurich VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.30

PSV Eindhoven VS Bodo Glimt---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.36

AEK Larnaca VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.67

Fenerbahce VS Dynamo Kyiv --Fenerbahce Win @ 1.73

Ludogorets Razgrad VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.53

HJK Helsinki VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 1.33

Malmo FF VS Sporting Brag---DRAW @ 3.40 -

Union Berlin VS Saint Gilloise---Union Berlin Win @ 1.55

Manchester United VS Real Sociedad---Manchester United Win @ 1.65

Omonia Nicosia FC VS Sheriff Tiraspol---DRAW @ 3.25

Lazio VS Feyenoord---Lazio Win @ 1.95

Sturm Graz VS Midtjylland---DRAW @ 3.30

SC Freiburg VS Qarabag---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.36

Nantes VS Olympiakos Piraeus---DRAW @ 3.25

Crvena Zvezda VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.10

Ferencvarosi TC VS Trabzonspor---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Fiorentina VS Rigas Futbola skola---Fiorentina Win @ 1.11

Villarreal VS Lech Poznan---Villarreal Win @ 1.29

Nice VS FC Koln ---DRAW @ 3.30

West Ham United VS FC Steaua Bucuresti---West Ham United Win @ 1.20

Dnipro-1 VS AZ Alkmaar---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.55 OR DRAW @ 4.00

Molde VS KAA Gent --- Molde Win @ 1.91

*️ Copa Sudamericana*

Sao Paulo VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 8, 2022)

*Sep.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Girona VS Real Valladolid---Girona Win @ 2.25

*️ German Bundesliga*

Werder Bremen VS Augsburg --- Werder Bremen Win @ 1.65

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lens VS Troyes --- Lens Win @ 1.50

*️ EFL Championship*

Burnley VS Norwich City --- Burnley Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Vitoria Guimaraes VS Santa Clara---Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 2.10

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Volendam VS Go Ahead Eagles---DRAW @ 3.60 OR Volendam Win @ 2.40

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Sint-Truidense VS Standard Liege---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Holstein Kiel VS Hamburger SV---Hamburger SV Win @ 2.10

Nurnberg VS Arminia Bielefeld---Arminia Bielefeld Win @ 3.10

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Montreal Impact VS Columbus Crew---Montreal Impact Win @ 1.85

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Lanus ---DRAW @ 3.20

Patronato Parana VS CA Platense---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.20

Estudiantes La Plata VS Racing Club---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.63

Club Atletico Tigre VS CA Huracan---CA Huracan Win @ 2.80

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 10, 2022)

*Sep.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Fulham VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.80

Southampton VS Brentford --- Southampton Win @ 2.25

Liverpool VS Wolves --- Liverpool Win @ 2.25

Bournemouth AFC VS Brighton Hove Albion --- Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.83

Leicester City VS Aston Villa --- DRAW @ 3.50

Manchester City VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Manchester City Win @ 1.36

*️ Italian Serie A*

Napoli VS Spezia --- Napoli Win @ 1.25

Inter Milan VS Torino --- Inter Milan Win @ 1.44

Sampdoria VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Valencia--- Valencia Win @ 2.88

RCD Espanyol VS Sevilla--- DRAW @ 3.25

Cadiz VS FC Barcelona--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.25

Atletico Madrid VS Celta Vigo--- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.62 OR DRAW @ 3.80

*️ German Bundesliga*

Hertha Berlin VS Bayer Leverkusen --- DRAW @ 4.00 OR Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.91

RB Leipzig VS Borussia Dortmund --- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.75

Bayern Munchen VS VfB Stuttgart --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.14

Eintracht Frankfurt VS VfL Wolfsburg --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.00

TSG Hoffenheim VS FSV Mainz 05 --- DRAW @ 3.60

Schalke 04 VS VfL Bochum --- Schalke 04 Win @ 2.00

*️ France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Stade Brestois--- PSG Win @ 1.07

Marseille VS Lille --- Marseille Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 10, 2022)

*Sep.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* English Premier League*
West Ham United VS Newcastle United --- DRAW @ 3.50

Arsenal VS Everton---Arsenal Win @ 1.33

Crystal Palace VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.05

️* Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Cremonese--- Atalanta Win @ 1.33

Bologna VS Fiorentina--- Fiorentina Win @ 2.45

Sassuolo VS Udinese--- Udinese Win @ 2.55

Lecce VS Monza--- Lecce Win @ 2.25

Lazio VS Verona--- Verona Win @ 5.50

Juventus VS Salernitana --- Juventus Win @ 1.40
*
️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Madrid VS Mallorca--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.25

Elche VS Athletic Bilbao --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.00

Getafe VS Real Sociedad --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.15

Real Betis VS Villarreal--- Villarreal Win @ 2.50

️ *German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS Union Berlin ---Union Berlin Win @ 2.90

SC Freiburg VS Borussia Monchengladbach---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.00

️* France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Clermont--- Strasbourg Win @ 1.67

Lorient VS Nantes--- Nantes Win @ 3.75

Angers VS Montpellier--- Montpellier Win @ 2.80

Ajaccio VS Nice --- Nice Win @ 2.40

Toulouse VS Reims --- Reims Win @ 3.20

Rennes VS AJ Auxerre--- Rennes Win @ 1.44

Monaco VS Lyon--- DRAW @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 12, 2022)

*Sep.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS AS Roma ---AS Roma Win @ 1.73

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Almeria VS Osasuna---Osasuna Win @ 2.75

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Eibar VS Granada CF ---Eibar Win @ 2.38

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Vizela VS Estoril---Vizela Win @ 2.10

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

Kalmar VS Hacken---DRAW @ 3.40

IFK Goteborg VS Helsingborg---IFK Goteborg Win @ 1.70

*️ Turkey Super Lig*

Besiktas JK VS Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi---Besiktas JK Win @ 2.10

Adana Demirspor VS Trabzonspor ---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Sarmiento Junin VS Independiente---Independiente Win @ 2.70


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 13, 2022)

*Sep.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

FC Viktoria Plzen VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.36 OR DRAW @ 5.00

Sporting CP VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.95

Liverpool VS AFC Ajax ---DRAW @ 4.75

FC Porto VS Club Brugge---Club Brugge Win @ 9.00

Bayer Leverkusen VS Atletico Madrid ---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.45

Bayern Munchen VS FC Barcelona---DRAW @ 4.50

Marseille VS Eintracht Frankfurt ---Marseille Win @ 1.91

*️ EFL Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Wigan Athletic---Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.70 OR DRAW @ 3.25

Middlesbrough VS Cardiff City--- Middlesbrough Win @ 1.67

Hull City VS Stoke City --- DRAW @ 3.25

Blackburn Rovers VS Watford--- DRAW @ 3.25

Swansea City VS Sheffield United--- Sheffield United Win @ 2.15

Preston North End VS Burnley--- Burnley Win @ 2.40

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Velez Sarsfield VS Central Cordoba SDE---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.75

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Club Atletico Tigre---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.30

CA Huracan VS Barracas Central---CA Huracan Win @ 1.45

CA Platense VS Club Atlético Unión---DRAW @ 3.05

Racing Club VS Patronato Parana---Racing Club Win @ 1.65

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 14, 2022)

*Sep.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Champions League*

AC Milan VS Dinamo Zagreb---AC Milan Win @ 1.25 OR DRAW @ 6.00

FC Shakhtar Donetsk VS Celtic FC--- Celtic FC Win @ 2.20

Glasgow Rangers VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 1.80

Chelsea VS Red Bull Salzburg--- Chelsea Win @ 1.36

Real Madrid VS RB Leipzig--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.57

FC Copenhagen VS Sevilla --- Sevilla Win @ 2.05

Juventus VS Benfica--- DRAW @ 3.50

Maccabi Haifa VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.14

Manchester City VS Borussia Dortmund--- Manchester City Win @ 1.18

*️ EFL Championship*

Luton Town VS Coventry City---Luton Town Win @ 2.10

Rotherham United VS Blackpool---Rotherham United Win @ 2.30

Millwall VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- Millwall Win @ 2.30

Norwich City VS Bristol City ---Norwich City Win @ 1.65

Reading VS Sunderland A.F.C ---Reading Win @ 2.60

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Birmingham City---West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 1.45

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Newells Old Boys---Newells Old Boys Win @ 2.40

Colon de Santa Fe VS San Lorenzo---DRAW @ 3.10

River Plate VS Banfield---River Plate Win @ 1.33

Lanus VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 2.30

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Flamengo VS Sao Paulo---Flamengo Win @ 1.53

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 15, 2022)

*Sep.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Europa League*

Real Sociedad VS Omonia Nicosia FC---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.17

Sheriff Tiraspol VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.22

Feyenoord VS Sturm Graz---Feyenoord Win @ 1.30

Midtjylland VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 1.91

Olympiakos Piraeus VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.40

Qarabag VS Nantes---Nantes Win @ 2.80

Monaco VS Ferencvarosi TC---Monaco Win @ 1.36

Trabzonspor VS Crvena Zvezda---DRAW @ 3.30

Arsenal VS PSV Eindhoven ---Arsenal Win @ 1.44 *( postponed )*

Bodo Glimt VS FC Zurich---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.55

Dynamo Kyiv VS AEK Larnaca---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 1.73

Rennes VS Fenerbahce---Rennes Win @ 1.70

AS Roma VS HJK Helsinki --- AS Roma Win @ 1.13

Real Betis VS Ludogorets Razgrad --- Real Betis Win @ 1.30

Sporting Braga VS Union Berlin --- Sporting Braga Win @ 2.10

Saint Gilloise VS Malmo FF --- Saint Gilloise Win @ 1.53

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

AZ Alkmaar VS Vaduz ---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.14

Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi VS Fiorentina---Istanbul Buyuksehir Belediyesi Win @ 2.70

Silkeborg VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 1.55

Hapoel Beer Sheva VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 1.55

Partizan Belgrade VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.30

FC Koln VS Synot Slovacko---FC Koln Win @ 1.25

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Fluminense RJ ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 3.20

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 16, 2022)

*Sep.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Nottingham Forest VS Fulham---DRAW @ 3.20

Aston Villa VS Southampton---Southampton Win @ 3.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Lecce --- Salernitana Win @ 2.15

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Valladolid VS Cadiz---Real Valladolid Win @ 2.00

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Hertha Berlin---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 1.65 OR DRAW @ 4.00

*️ France Ligue 1*

AJ Auxerre VS Lorient---Lorient Win @ 2.63

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Portimonense VS GD Chaves---Portimonense Win @ 2.15

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

FC Utrecht VS NEC Nijmegen ---FC Utrecht Win @ 1.70

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Royal Antwerp VS Seraing United---Royal Antwerp Win @ 1.30

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

SV Sandhausen VS Hannover 96 ---DRAW @ 3.40

Eintracht Braunschweig VS Karlsruher SC---Karlsruher SC Win @ 2.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 16, 2022)

*Sep.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Wolves VS Manchester City--- Manchester City Win @ 1.33

Newcastle United VS Bournemouth AFC---Newcastle United Win @ 1.44

Tottenham Hotspur VS Leicester City---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Empoli---Bologna Win @ 2.10

Spezia VS Sampdoria---DRAW @ 3.25

Torino VS Sassuolo---Torino Win @ 1.80

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS Almeria---Mallorca Win @ 2.00

FC Barcelona VS Elche---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.08

Valencia VS Celta Vigo---Valencia Win @ 2.30

Athletic Bilbao VS Rayo Vallecano---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.53

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfB Stuttgart VS Eintracht Frankfurt---DRAW @ 3.50

Augsburg VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.14

Borussia Dortmund VS Schalke 04---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.36

Bayer Leverkusen VS Werder Bremen---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.62

Borussia Monchengladbach VS RB Leipzig---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Strasbourg---DRAW @ 3.50

Lille VS Toulouse---Lille Win @ 1.75 OR DRAW @ 3.75

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 16, 2022)

*Sep.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Brentford VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.83

Everton VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 2.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Inter Milan---DRAW @ 3.60

Cremonese VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 1.80

Monza VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.80

Fiorentina VS Verona---Fiorentina Win @ 1.73

AS Roma VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 3.60

AC Milan VS Napoli---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Betis VS Girona---Real Betis Win @ 1.70

Villarreal VS Sevilla---Villarreal Win @ 1.75

Osasuna VS Getafe---Osasuna Win @ 1.92

Real Sociedad VS RCD Espanyol---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.73

Atletico Madrid VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 2.50 OR DRAW @ 3.25

*️ German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS VfL Wolfsburg---Union Berlin Win @ 1.95

VfL Bochum VS FC Koln---FC Koln Win @ 2.20

TSG Hoffenheim VS SC Freiburg---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ France Ligue 1*

Reims VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.25

Marseille VS Rennes---Marseille Win @ 2.05

Nice VS Angers---Nice Win @ 1.62

Clermont VS Troyes---Clermont Win @ 2.30

Stade Brestois VS Ajaccio---Stade Brestois Win @ 2.10

Nantes VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.25

Lyon VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.62

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 19, 2022)

*Sep.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Spanish La Liga 2 *

Tenerife VS Malaga---Tenerife Win @ 1.95 

️* Argentine Division 1 *

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Arsenal de Sarandi Win @ 1.91 

Boca Juniors VS CA Huracan---Boca Juniors Win @ 2.05 

Club Atlético Unión VS Independiente---Club Atlético Unión Win @ 2.45 

Argentinos Juniors VS Atletico Tucuman---Argentinos Juniors Win @ 2.20 

Estudiantes La Plata VS Defensa Y Justicia---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.91 

️ *Brazil Serie A ( Brasil Eirao A) *

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Internacional RS--Internacional RS Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 20, 2022)

*Sep.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Argentine Division 1*

Patronato Parana VS Rosario Central---Patronato Parana Win @ 2.20

Central Cordoba SDE VS Gimnasia La Plata---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Brazil Serie B( BrasilEirao B)*

Gremio (RS) VS Sport Club do Recife ---Gremio (RS) Win @ 1.73

Guarani SP VS Gremio Novorizontin---Guarani SP Win @ 2.18

*️ England Johnstone*

Rochdale VS Liverpool U21---Rochdale Win @ 2.20

Barnsley VS Newcastle U21---Barnsley Win @ 1.80

Derby County VS Manchester City U21---Derby County Win @ 1.70

Sheffield Wednesday VS Burton Albion---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.57

Peterborough United VS Tottenham U21 ---Peterborough United Win @ 1.95

AFC Wimbledon VS Crawley Town---AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.00

Ipswich Town VS Arsenal U21---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.65

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 21, 2022)

*Sep.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Scotland VS Ukraine---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ J-League Cup*

Avispa Fukuoka VS Hiroshima Sanfrecce---Hiroshima Sanfrecce Win @ 1.95

Cerezo Osaka VS Urawa Red Diamonds---Cerezo Osaka Win @ 2.50

*️ Brazil Serie B( BrasilEirao B)*

Cruzeiro VS Vasco da Gama---Cruzeiro Win @ 1.65

*️ International Friendly*

Vietnam VS Singapore---Vietnam Win @ 1.40

Tunisia U20 VS France U20--- France U20 Win @ 2.00

*️ UEFA European U-19 Football Championship*

England U19 VS Montenegro U19---England U19 Win @ 1.23

Italy U19 VS Estonia U19---Italy U19 Win @ 1.02

Germany U19 VS Armenia U19---Germany U19 Win @ 1.02

Georgia U19 VS Denmark U19---Denmark U19 Win @ 1.28

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 22, 2022)

*Sep.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Kazakhstan VS Belarus---Kazakhstan Win @ 2.20

Latvia VS Moldova---Latvia Win @ 1.62

Lithuania VS Faroe Islands---Lithuania Win @ 2.00

Turkey VS Luxembourg---Turkey Win @ 1.25

Slovakia VS Azerbaijan---Slovakia Win @ 1.36

Liechtenstein VS Andorra---Andorra Win @ 2.00

Croatia VS Denmark---Croatia Win @ 2.50

France VS Austria---France Win @ 1.36

Belgium VS Wales---Belgium Win @ 1.36

Poland VS Netherlands---Netherlands Win @ 2.00

*️ International Friendly*

Australia VS New Zealand ---Australia Win @ 1.50

Italy U21 VS England U21---Italy U21 Win @ 2.65

Suriname VS Nicaragua---Suriname Win @ 1.90

Puerto Rico VS Dominican Republic---Dominican Republic Win @ 2.25

*️ International Club Friendly*

Real Salt Lake VS Atlas---Real Salt Lake Win @ 2.21

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 23, 2022)

*Sep.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Georgia VS North Macedonia---Georgia Win @ 2.05

Estonia VS Malta---Estonia Win @ 1.65

Bulgaria VS Gibraltar---Bulgaria Win @ 1.08

Germany VS Hungary---Germany Win @ 1.25

Italy VS England---Italy Win @ 2.80

Bosnia-Herzegovina VS Montenegro---Bosnia-Herzegovina Win @ 1.70

Finland VS Romania---Romania Win @ 3.20

*️ International Friendly*

South Korea VS Costa Rica--- South Korea Win @ 1.55

Japan VS USA --- Japan Win @ 2.50

Paraguay VS United Arab Emirates --- Paraguay Win @ 1.60

Iran VS Uruguay --- Uruguay Win @ 1.93

Saudi Arabia VS Ecuador---Ecuador Win @ 1.73

Brazil VS Ghana---Brazil Win @ 1.20

Algeria VS Guinea ---Algeria Win @ 1.20

Argentina VS Honduras---Argentina Win @ 1.09

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Sporting Gijon VS Ibiza Eivissa---Sporting Gijon Win @ 1.80

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba VS Boca Juniors---DRAW @ 3.10

CA Huracan VS Banfield---CA Huracan Win @ 1.70

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 24, 2022)

*Sep.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Armenia VS Ukraine---Ukraine Win @ 1.45

Northern Ireland VS Kosovo---Kosovo Win @ 3.50

Slovenia VS Norway---Norway Win @ 1.91

Czech VS Portugal---Portugal Win @ 1.75

Spain VS Switzerland ---Spain Win @ 1.45

Scotland VS Ireland---Ireland Win @ 4.00

Serbia VS Sweden---Serbia Win @ 1.83

Cyprus VS Greece---Greece Win @ 1.55

Israel VS Albania---Israel Win @ 2.25

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

SD Huesca VS Leganes---SD Huesca Win @ 2.40

Mirandes VS Real Zaragoza---Real Zaragoza Win @ 2.50

Malaga VS Villarreal B---Malaga Win @ 2.20

Ponferradina VS Tenerife ---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ International Friendly*

South Africa VS Sierra Leone---South Africa Win @ 1.40

Kyrgyzstan VS Russia---Russia Win @ 1.19

Bolivia VS Senegal ---Senegal Win @ 1.34

Guatemala VS Colombia---Colombia Win @ 1.36

Mexico VS Peru---Mexico Win @ 2.20

New Zealand VS Australia---Australia Win @ 1.95

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Defensa Y Justicia VS Patronato Parana---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.25

Sarmiento Junin VS Arsenal de Sarandi---Arsenal de Sarandi Win @ 3.20

Lanus VS San Lorenzo---Lanus Win @ 2.55

River Plate VS Talleres Cordoba---River Plate Win @ 1.65

Independiente VS Newells Old Boys ---Independiente Win @ 1.95

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 24, 2022)

*Sep.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Nations League*

Andorra VS Latvia---Latvia Win @ 1.77 *OR* DRAW @ 3.40

Moldova VS Liechtenstein---Moldova Win @ 1.15

Slovakia VS Belarus---DRAW @ 4.50

Azerbaijan VS Kazakhstan---Kazakhstan Win @ 3.25

Luxembourg VS Lithuania---Luxembourg Win @ 1.65

Faroe Islands VS Turkey ---Turkey Win @ 1.29

Austria VS Croatia---Croatia Win @ 2.50

Denmark VS France---France Win @ 2.10

Netherlands VS Belgium---Netherlands Win @ 2.15

Wales VS Poland---Poland Win @ 3.25

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Burgos CF VS Levante---DRAW @ 3.00

CD Lugo VS Real Oviedo---DRAW @ 3.00

Albacete VS Andorra CF---Albacete Win @ 2.05

Eibar VS Racing Santander ---Eibar Win @ 1.62

Las Palmas VS Granada CF ---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Gimnasia La Plata VS Club Atletico Tigre---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 2.90

Rosario Central VS CA Platense---DRAW @ 3.20

Racing Club VS Club Atlético Unión---Racing Club Win @ 1.83

Atletico Tucuman VS Estudiantes La Plata---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 2.20

Velez Sarsfield VS Barracas Central ---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 1.70

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A )*

Sao Paulo VS Avai FC---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.45


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## igobets.com (Sep 24, 2022)

nice tips !


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 26, 2022)

*Sep.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ International Friendly*

Finland U19 VS Portugal U19---Portugal U19 Win @ 1.36

Italy U21 VS Japan U21---Italy U21 Win @ 1.73

Romania U20 VS Germany U20---Germany U20 Win @ 1.60

Syrian VS Iraq---Iraq Win @ 2.00

Jordan VS Oman---Jordan Win @ 1.95

Mali VS Zambia---Mali Win @ 1.73

France U21 VS Belgium U21---France U21 Win @ 1.70

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Gibraltar VS Georgia--- Georgia Win @ 1.14

North Macedonia VS Bulgaria---DRAW @ 3.50

San Marino VS Estonia--- Estonia Win @ 1.22

England VS Germany--- DRAW @ 3.40

Hungary VS Italy---Italy Win @ 2.00 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Montenegro VS Finland---Montenegro Win @ 2.45

Romania VS Bosnia-Herzegovina---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

FC Cartagena VS Alaves---DRAW @ 3.30

Las Palmas VS Granada CF---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Central Cordoba SDE---Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.55

Colon de Santa Fe VS Argentinos Juniors ---DRAW @ 3.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 27, 2022)

*Sep.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ International Friendly*

South Korea VS Cameroon---South Korea Win @ 1.67

Japan VS Ecuador---Japan Win @ 1.83

Vietnam VS India---Vietnam Win @ 1.38

Indonesia VS Curacao---Curacao Win @ 2.30

Qatar VS Chile---Chile Win @ 1.91

Brazil VS Tunisia---Brazil Win @ 1.16

Argentina VS Jamaica---Argentina Win @ 1.07

*️ UEFA Nations League*

Greece VS Northern Ireland --- DRAW @ 3.25

Portugal VS Spain --- Portugal Win @ 2.30

Switzerland VS Czech --- Switzerland Win @ 1.65

Ukraine VS Scotland --- Scotland Win @ 2.88 OR DRAW @ 3.40

Ireland VS Armenia--- Ireland Win @ 1.33

Albania VS Iceland---DRAW @ 3.30

Norway VS Serbia---DRAW @ 3.30

Sweden VS Slovenia---Sweden Win @ 1.75

Kosovo VS Cyprus---Kosovo Win @ 1.67

*️ UEFA - EURO U21 Qualifying*

Ukraine U21 VS Slovakia U21---Ukraine U21 Win @ 1.95

Denmark U21 VS Croatia U21---Denmark U21 Win @ 2.20

Czech Republic U21 VS Iceland U21---Czech Republic U21 Win @ 1.60

Israel U21 VS Ireland U21---Israel U21 Win @ 2.15

*️ Argentina Cup*

Banfield VS Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba---Godoy Cruz Antonio Tomba Win @ 2.40

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Santos VS Atletico Paranaense---Santos Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 28, 2022)

*Sep.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Fortaleza VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.25

Fluminense RJ VS Juventude---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.36

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Atletico Clube Goianiense---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 1.55

Coritiba PR VS Ceara---Coritiba PR Win @ 2.55

Cuiaba VS America MG---America MG Win @ 3.50

Atletico Mineiro VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 3.30

Internacional RS VS Bragantino---Internacional RS Win @ 1.80

Goias VS Botafogo RJ---DRAW @ 3.25

*️ Argentina Cup*

Independiente VS Talleres Cordoba---Independiente Win @ 2.20

Patronato Parana VS River Plate---River Plate Win @ 1.91

Boca Juniors VS Quilmes---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.35

*️ Russia Cup*

Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast VS Torpedo Moscow --- Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast Win @ 1.78

Khimki VS Lokomotiv Moscow --- Lokomotiv Moscow Win @ 2.08

Gazovik Orenburg VS Dynamo Moscow --- Dynamo Moscow Win @ 1.88

CSKA Moscow VS FK Sochi --- CSKA Moscow Win @ 1.98

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

SJK Seinajoen VS KuPs---KuPs Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 29, 2022)

*Sep.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Gimnasia La Plata---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 2.45

*️ Chile Cup*

Cobreloa VS CD Magallanes ---Cobreloa Win @ 2.35

*️ Brazil Serie B (Brasil Eirao B)*

Tombense VS Gremio Novorizontin---Tombense Win @ 2.70

Vasco da Gama VS Londrina PR---Vasco da Gama Win @ 1.80

*️ Finland Veikkausliiga*

Honka Espoo VS HJK Helsinki---HJK Helsinki Win @ 2.45

*️ Russia Cup*

Terek Grozny VS Rostov FK --- Rostov FK Win @ 3.10

Fakel VS Krylya Sovetov --- DRAW @ 3.25

Spartak Moscow VS Zenit St. Petersburg---Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.76

*️ UEFA Women*

Roma(w) VS Sparta Praha(w) ---Roma(w) Win @ 1.20

Bayern Munchen(w) VS Real Sociedad(w)--- Bayern Munchen(w) Win @ 1.18

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 30, 2022)

*Sep.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Athletic Bilbao VS Almeria --- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.44

*️ German Bundesliga*

Bayern Munchen VS Bayer Leverkusen ---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.33

*️ France Ligue 1*

Angers VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 1.83

*️ EFL Championship*

Hull City VS Luton Town---Luton Town Win @ 2.50

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Sporting CP VS Gil Vicente --- Sporting CP Win @ 1.29

FC Porto VS Sporting Braga --- FC Porto Win @ 1.45

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Standard Liege VS Seraing United --- Standard Liege Win @ 1.53

*️ J1 League*

Kashima Antlers VS FC Tokyo---Kashima Antlers Win @ 1.95

Hiroshima Sanfrecce VS Urawa Red Diamonds---Hiroshima Sanfrecce Win @ 2.25

Consadole Sapporo VS Kawasaki Frontale---Kawasaki Frontale Win @ 1.80

Nagoya Grampus VS Yokohama Marinos ---Yokohama Marinos Win @ 2.00

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Estudiantes La Plata VS Colon de Santa Fe---Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 1.80

Club Atletico Tigre VS Aldosivi Mar del Plata---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 1.50

Racing Club VS Rosario Central---Racing Club Win @ 1.75

Club Atlético Unión VS Newells Old Boys---Club Atlético Unión Win @ 2.15

*️ USA Major League Soccer*

Toronto FC VS Inter Miami CF---Toronto FC Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 30, 2022)

*Oct.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Tottenham Hotspur---DRAW @ 3.60 OR Arsenal Win @ 2.00

Crystal Palace VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.83

Fulham VS Newcastle United---Newcastle United Win @ 2.25

Bournemouth AFC VS Brentford---Brentford Win @ 2.20

Southampton VS Everton---Southampton Win @ 2.15

Liverpool VS Brighton Hove Albion---Liverpool Win @ 1.36 OR DRAW @ 4.75

West Ham United VS Wolves--- West Ham United Win @ 1.91

️* Italian Serie A*

Napoli VS Torino---Napoli Win @ 1.60

Inter Milan VS AS Roma---Inter Milan Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 3.60

Empoli VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 1.62

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Villarreal--- Villarreal Win @ 1.55

Getafe VS Real Valladolid--- Getafe Win @ 2.30

Sevilla VS Atletico Madrid--- DRAW @ 3.20

Mallorca VS FC Barcelona--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.33

️* German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS Borussia Dortmund--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.00

VfL Wolfsburg VS VfB Stuttgart---DRAW @ 3.40

RB Leipzig VS VfL Bochum---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.25

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Union Berlin ---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.15

SC Freiburg VS FSV Mainz 05---DRAW @ 3.50

Werder Bremen VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.55

️ *France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Rennes ---DRAW @ 3.50

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Nice---PSG Win @ 1.17


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 30, 2022)

*Oct.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Manchester United--- Manchester City Win @ 1.36 OR DRAW @ 5.75

Leeds United VS Aston Villa--- Aston Villa Win @ 3.10

️* Italian Serie A*

Lazio VS Spezia---Lazio Win @ 1.40

Sassuolo VS Salernitana---DRAW @ 3.50

Lecce VS Cremonese---Lecce Win @ 2.05

Sampdoria VS Monza---Monza Win @ 3.10

Atalanta VS Fiorentina ---Atalanta Win @ 1.91

Juventus VS Bologna ---Juventus Win @ 1.50

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Valencia--- DRAW @ 3.30

Celta Vigo VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.80

Girona VS Real Sociedad--- DRAW @ 3.10

Real Madrid VS Osasuna--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.30

️ *German Bundesliga*

Hertha Berlin VS TSG Hoffenheim---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 2.25

Schalke 04 VS Augsburg---Augsburg Win @ 3.60

️* France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Lille ---Lorient Win @ 2.80

AJ Auxerre VS Stade Brestois--- DRAW @ 3.50

Toulouse VS Montpellier ---Toulouse Win @ 1.91

Ajaccio VS Clermont ---Ajaccio Win @ 2.20

Troyes VS Reims---Troyes Win @ 2.40

Monaco VS Nantes---Monaco Win @ 1.53

Lens VS Lyon---Lens Win @ 2.50

️ *EFL Championship*

Stoke City VS Watford---Stoke City Win @ 2.38

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Sep 30, 2022)

*Oct.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️ *English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Nottingham Forest--- Leicester City Win @ 1.73

️* Italian Serie A*

Verona VS Udinese---Udinese Win @ 2.30

️ *Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Elche --- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 1.70

️ *Spanish La Liga 2*

Real Zaragoza VS Eibar---Real Zaragoza Win @ 2.70

️* France Ligue 2*

Stade Lavallois MFC VS Bordeaux---Bordeaux Win @ 2.20

️* Liga Portugal 1*

Maritimo VS Casa Pia AC---Casa Pia AC Win @ 2.50

️ *Russia Premier League*

Krylya Sovetov VS FC Krasnodar---FC Krasnodar Win @ 3.00

️ *Swedish Allsvenskan*

IFK Varnamo VS Mjallby AIF---IFK Varnamo Win @ 2.63

IFK Goteborg VS Elfsborg---Elfsborg Win @ 2.47

️* Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS Coritiba PR---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.57

Botafogo RJ VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 1.87


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 6, 2022)

*Oct.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Europa League*

FC Zurich VS PSV Eindhoven---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 1.53

HJK Helsinki VS Ludogorets Razgrad---Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 2.10

Malmo FF VS Union Berlin ---Union Berlin Win @ 1.91

Omonia Nicosia FC VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 1.22

Sheriff Tiraspol VS Real Sociedad--- Real Sociedad Win @ 1.57

Sturm Graz VS Lazio--- Lazio Win @ 1.67

Crvena Zvezda VS Ferencvarosi TC--- DRAW @ 3.60

Monaco VS Trabzonspor--- Monaco Win @ 1.50

Arsenal VS Bodo Glimt--- Arsenal Win @ 1.25

Fenerbahce VS AEK Larnaca --- Fenerbahce Win @ 1.36

Rennes VS Dynamo Kyiv---Rennes Win @ 1.40

AS Roma VS Real Betis---DRAW @ 3.75

Sporting Braga VS Saint Gilloise---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.80

Midtjylland VS Feyenoord---Feyenoord Win @ 2.20

SC Freiburg VS Nantes---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.50

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Qarabag---Qarabag Win @ 3.75

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Anderlecht VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 2.05

Synot Slovacko VS Nice---DRAW @ 3.50

Heart of Midlothian VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.50

Villarreal VS Austria Wien---Villarreal Win @ 1.40

FC Koln VS Partizan Belgrade---FC Koln Win @ 1.44

AZ Alkmaar VS Apollon Limassol FC--- AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.36

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 7, 2022)

*Oct.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS East Bengal---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS Werder Bremen---DRAW @ 4.00

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Valencia---Osasuna Win @ 2.15

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lyon VS Toulouse---Lyon Win @ 1.50 OR DRAW @ 4.75

*️ EFL Championship*

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Reading---QPR Win @ 1.80

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Gil Vicente VS Estoril --- DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Groningen VS RKC Waalwijk---Groningen Win @ 2.20

*️ Russia Premier League*

Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast VS Khimki ---Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast Win @ 1.91

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Arminia Bielefeld VS Karlsruher SC---Karlsruher SC Win @ 2.30

Jahn Regensburg VS Greuther Furth---Greuther Furth Win @ 2.25

*️ J1 League*

Jubilo Iwata VS Kashima Antlers---Kashima Antlers Win @ 1.80

Kawasaki Frontale VS Shimizu S-Pulse---Kawasaki Frontale Win @ 1.55

Vissel Kobe VS Hiroshima Sanfrecce---Hiroshima Sanfrecce Win @ 2.25

Yokohama Marinos VS Gamba Osaka---Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.36


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 8, 2022)

*Oct.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Newcastle United VS Brentford---Newcastle United Win @ 1.83

Bournemouth AFC VS Leicester City---Leicester City Win @ 2.10

Manchester City VS Southampton---Manchester City Win @ 1.13

Chelsea VS Wolves---Chelsea Win @ 1.40

Brighton Hove Albion VS Tottenham Hotspur ---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS Inter Milan---Inter Milan Win @ 1.70

AC Milan VS Juventus---DRAW @ 3.40

Bologna VS Sampdoria---Bologna Win @ 2.05

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Almeria VS Rayo Vallecano--- Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.50

Atletico Madrid VS Girona --- Atletico Madrid Win 1.45

Sevilla VS Athletic Bilbao--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.30

Getafe VS Real Madrid--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.45

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.91

Bayer Leverkusen VS Schalke 04 ---Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.45

FSV Mainz 05 VS RB Leipzig ---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.30

Augsburg VS VfL Wolfsburg---Augsburg Win @ 2.90

Borussia Dortmund VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.67

*️ France Ligue 1*

Marseille VS Ajaccio---Marseille Win @ 1.33

Reims VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.33


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 8, 2022)

*Oct.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Crystal Palace VS Leeds United---DRAW @ 3.50

West Ham United VS Fulham---West Ham United Win @ 1.73

Arsenal VS Liverpool---DRAW @ 3.60

Everton VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.05

*️ Italian Serie A*

Torino VS Empoli ---Torino Win @ 1.73

Salernitana VS Verona---DRAW @ 3.40

Monza VS Spezia---Monza Win @ 1.91

Udinese VS Atalanta ---DRAW @ 3.40

Cremonese VS Napoli ---Napoli Win @ 1.44

AS Roma VS Lecce---Lecce Win @ 1.44

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Real Valladolid VS Real Betis---DRAW @ 3.40

Cadiz VS RCD Espanyol ---RCD Espanyol Win 2.88

Real Sociedad VS Villarreal --- Real Sociedad Win @ 2.50

FC Barcelona VS Celta Vigo--- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.29

*️ German Bundesliga*

Borussia Monchengladbach VS FC Koln---DRAW @ 3.75

Hertha Berlin VS SC Freiburg ---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.30

VfB Stuttgart VS Union Berlin---Union Berlin Win @ 2.90

*️ France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 1.91

Angers VS Strasbourg---DRAW @ 3.40

Nice VS Troyes---Nice Win @ 1.73

Stade Brestois VS Lorient---Lorient Win @ 3.00

Clermont VS AJ Auxerre---Clermont Win @ 2.10

Rennes VS Nantes---Rennes Win @ 1.50

Lille VS Lens---Lens Win @ 2.70


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 10, 2022)

*Oct.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Chennai Titans---ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.44

*️ English Premier League*

Nottingham Forest VS Aston Villa---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Fiorentina VS Lazio --- Fiorentina Win @ 2.30

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Mallorca---Mallorca Win @ 2.50

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Eibar VS Mirandes---Eibar Win @ 1.55

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

FC Arouca VS FC Famalicao---FC Famalicao Win @ 2.50

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Argentinos Juniors VS CA Huracan ---DRAW @ 3.00

Rosario Central VS Defensa Y Justicia --- Rosario Central Win @ 2.20

Estudiantes La Plata VS Lanus --- Estudiantes La Plata Win @ 2.10

Racing Club VS Atletico Tucuman --- Racing Club Win @ 1.73

Central Cordoba SDE VS Newells Old Boys --- Central Cordoba SDE Win @ 2.38

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 1.62

Santos VS Juventude---Santos Win @ 1.53

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 11, 2022)

*Oct.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Odisha FC---Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.36

*️ UEFA Champions League*

FC Copenhagen VS Manchester City ---Manchester City Win @ 1.14

Maccabi Haifa VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.80

Dinamo Zagreb VS Red Bull Salzburg---Red Bull Salzburg Win @ 2.50

AC Milan VS Chelsea---DRAW @ 3.40

FC Shakhtar Donetsk VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.36

Celtic FC VS RB Leipzig---RB Leipzig Win @ 2.10

Borussia Dortmund VS Sevilla---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.53

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Benfica---PSG Win @ 1.40

*️ England Championship*

Wigan Athletic VS Blackburn Rovers ---Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.80

*️ Scottish Premier League*

Dundee United VS Hibernian---Hibernian Win @ 2.06

*️ Women World Cup Europe Qualifying*

Switzerland (w) VS Wales (w)--- Switzerland(w) Win @ 1.50

Scotland (w) VS Ireland (w)--- Scotland(w) Win @ 1.70

Portugal (w) VS Iceland (w) ---Portugal(w) Win @ 2.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 12, 2022)

*Oct.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS FC Goa ---FC Goa Win @ 1.91

*️ UEFA Champions League*

Napoli VS AFC Ajax---Napoli Win @ 1.57

Atletico Madrid VS Club Brugge---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.40

Glasgow Rangers VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.36

Bayer Leverkusen VS FC Porto---FC Porto Win @ 3.25

FC Barcelona VS Inter Milan---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.40

FC Viktoria Plzen VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.13

Tottenham Hotspur VS Eintracht Frankfurt ---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.50

Sporting CP VS Marseille ---Marseille Win @ 2.90

*️ England Championship*

Bristol City VS Preston North End---Bristol City Win @ 2.45

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Aldosivi Mar del Plata VS Banfield ---Banfield Win @ 2.25

Sarmiento Junin VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.95

Gimnasia La Plata VS San Lorenzo---Gimnasia La Plata Win @ 2.55

Independiente VS Barracas Central---Independiente Win @ 1.85

River Plate VS CA Platense---River Plate Win @ 1.40

*️ Copa do Brasil*

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 2.15

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## Darkness (Oct 12, 2022)

Can you start this as a new thread? The list is simply too long and it looks messy.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 12, 2022)

GoalooIN said:


> *Oct.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks
> 
> ️ Indian Super League*
> 
> ...


The odds on Liverpool suck. I mean Klopps team is going through a bad period, but still can win. But those odds have no value


----------



## igobets.com (Oct 12, 2022)

nice tips


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 13, 2022)

*Oct.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Hyderabad FC---Hyderabad FC Win @ 1.85

*️ UEFA Europa League*

Bodo Glimt VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.44

AEK Larnaca VS Fenerbahce---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.80

Dynamo Kyiv VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.80

Real Betis VS AS Roma---DRAW @ 3.40

Saint Gilloise VS Sporting Braga---Saint Gilloise Win @ 2.38

Feyenoord VS Midtjylland---Feyenoord Win @ 1.57

Nantes VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 2.00

Qarabag VS Olympiakos Piraeus ---Qarabag Win @ 1.80

PSV Eindhoven VS FC Zurich---PSV EindhovenWin @ 1.25

Ludogorets Razgrad VS HJK Helsinki---Ludogorets Razgrad Win @ 1.55

Union Berlin VS Malmo FF ---Union Berlin Win @ 1.36

Manchester United VS Omonia Nicosia FC---Manchester United Win @ 1.09

Real Sociedad VS Sheriff TirasLazioWin @ 1.45pol---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.22

Lazio VS Sturm Graz---Lazio Win @ 1.45

Ferencvarosi TC VS Crvena Zvezda---DRAW @ 3.50

Trabzonspor VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.00

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Fiorentina VS Heart of Midlothian ---Fiorentina Win @ 1.11

Austria Wien VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 1.55

Partizan Belgrade VS FC Koln---DRAW @ 3.50

Apollon Limassol FC VS AZ Alkmaar---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.80

West Ham United VS Anderlecht---West Ham United Win @ 1.44

Nice VS Synot Slovacko---Nice Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 14, 2022)

*Oct.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Bengaluru---Bengaluru Win @ 1.75

*️ English Premier League*

Brentford VS Brighton Hove Albion---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.38

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Getafe---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.05

*️ German Bundesliga*

Schalke 04 VS TSG Hoffenheim---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.95

*️ France Ligue 1*

Strasbourg VS Lille---Lille Win @ 2.40

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Emmen VS Volendam---Emmen Win @ 1.80

*️ Russia Premier League*

Rostov FK VS Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast---Rostov FK Win @ 1.75

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Westerlo VS Seraing United--- Westerlo Win @ 1.50

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Greuther Furth VS Hansa Rostock---Greuther Furth Win @ 2.05

St. Pauli VS Hamburger SV---Hamburger SV Win @ 2.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Colon de Santa Fe VS Racing Club---Racing Club Win @ 2.25

Defensa Y Justicia VS Club Atlético Unión---Defensa Y Justicia Win @ 2.15

CA Huracan VS Estudiantes La Plata---CA Huracan Win @ 1.95

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Central Cordoba SDE ---Arsenal de Sarandi Win @ 2.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 15, 2022)

Oct.*15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*​




*️ Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Odisha FC--- Mumbai City Win @ 1.53

*️ English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Crystal Palace---DRAW @ 3.40

Fulham VS Bournemouth AFC---Fulham Win @ 1.83

Wolves VS Nottingham Forest---Wolves Win @ 1.70

Tottenham Hotspur VS Everton---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.50

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Monza--- DRAW @ 3.30

Torino VS Juventus --- Juventus Win @ 2.45

Atalanta VS Sassuolo--- Atalanta Win @ 1.65

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Girona VS Cadiz ---Girona Win @ 1.85

Valencia VS Elche---Valencia Win @ 1.40

Mallorca VS Sevilla---DRAW @ 3.00

Athletic Bilbao VS Atletico Madrid---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 2.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Bayer Leverkusen---DRAW @ 3.60

Werder Bremen VS FSV Mainz 05---Werder Bremen Win @ 2.38

VfL Wolfsburg VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 2.60

VfB Stuttgart VS VfL Bochum---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.65

RB Leipzig VS Hertha Berlin---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.40

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Reims---Lorient Win @ 2.25

Lens VS Montpellier---Lens Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 15, 2022)

Oct.*16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*​​*️ Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS ATK Mohun Bagan--- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.17

*️ English Premier League*

Aston Villa VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.80

Leeds United VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.55

Manchester United VS Newcastle United---Manchester United Win @ 1.83

Southampton VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 2.40

Liverpool VS Manchester City ---Manchester City Win @ 1.80

*️ Italian Serie A*

Inter Milan VS Salernitana---Inter Milan Win @ 1.33

Spezia VS Cremonese---Spezia Win @ 2.45

Lazio VS Udinese--- DRAW @ 3.50

Napoli VS Bologna--- Napoli Win @ 1.29

Verona VS AC Milan--- AC Milan Win @ 1.57
*
️ Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 2.80

Real Madrid VS FC Barcelona---DRAW @ 3.60

RCD Espanyol VS Real Valladolid---Real Valladolid Win @ 3.60

Real Betis VS Almeria---Real Betis Win @ 1.55

️* German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS Augsburg ---FC Koln Win @ 1.70

Union Berlin VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.30

Bayern Munchen VS SC Freiburg---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

️ *France Ligue 1*

Toulouse VS Angers---Toulouse Win @ 1.83

Rennes VS Lyon---Rennes Win @ 2.30

Nantes VS Stade Brestois---Nantes Win @ 2.20

AJ Auxerre VS Nice---Nice Win @ 2.05

Troyes VS Ajaccio---DRAW @ 3.20

Monaco VS Clermont---Monaco Win @ 1.30

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Marseille---PSG Win @ 1.36

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 17, 2022)

*Oct.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Sampdoria VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.73

Lecce VS Fiorentina---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Villarreal VS Osasuna---Villarreal Win @ 1.70

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Sporting Gijon VS Eibar---Eibar Win @ 2.75

*️Greece Super League A*

Olympiakos Piraeus VS PAOK Saloniki ---Olympiakos Piraeus Win @ 1.73

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

IFK Goteborg VS Malmo FF--- Malmo FF Win @ 1.85

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Arsenal de Sarandi VS Barracas Central ---DRAW @ 3.20

Gimnasia La Plata VS Argentinos Juniors ---DRAW @ 3.00

Velez Sarsfield VS Estudiantes La Plata---Velez Sarsfield Win @ 2.15

Atletico Tucuman VS Club Atlético Unión---Atletico Tucuman Win @ 1.95

Sarmiento Junin VS San Lorenzo---San Lorenzo Win @ 2.50

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Bragantino VS Santos---Bragantino Win @ 2.10


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 18, 2022)

*Oct.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Brighton Hove Albion VS Nottingham Forest ---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.40

Crystal Palace VS Wolves---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Valencia---Sevilla Win @ 2.25

Getafe VS Athletic Bilbao---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.95

Atletico Madrid VS Rayo Vallecano---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.55

*️ England Championship*

Huddersfield Town VS Preston North End---Preston North End Win @ 2.60

Swansea City VS Reading---Swansea City Win @ 1.95

Norwich City VS Luton Town---Norwich City Win @ 1.80

Stoke City VS Rotherham United---Stoke City Win @ 1.91

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Bristol City ---West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 1.70

Blackburn Rovers VS Sunderland A.F.C---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Germany Cup*

VFB Lubeck VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 1.30

Stuttgarter Kickers VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.08

SV Waldhof Mannheim VS Nurnberg---Nurnberg Win @ 2.25

RB Leipzig VS Hamburger SV---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.33

SV Elversberg VS VfL Bochum---VfL Bochum Win @ 1.95

Eintracht Braunschweig VS VfL Wolfsburg---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.70

TSG Hoffenheim VS Schalke 04---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 1.50

Darmstadt VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Darmstadt Win @ 3.60

*️ Coppa Italia*

Genoa VS Spal---Genoa Win @ 1.55

Torino VS Cittadella---Torino Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 19, 2022)

*Oct.19,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Liverpool VS West Ham United---Liverpool Win @ 1.40

Newcastle United VS Everton---Newcastle United Win @ 1.60

Bournemouth AFC VS Southampton ---Bournemouth AFC Win @ 2.63

Brentford VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.73

Manchester United VS Tottenham Hotspur---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Cadiz VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.00

Real Valladolid VS Celta Vigo---Celta Vigo Win @ 2.55

Real Sociedad VS Mallorca---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.55

Elche VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.30

*️ England Championship*

Wigan Athletic VS Middlesbrough---Wigan Athletic Win @ 2.80

Coventry City VS Sheffield United---DRAW @ 3.10

Blackpool VS Hull City ---Blackpool Win @ 2.05

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Cardiff City---QPR Win @ 2.15

Birmingham City VS Burnley ---DRAW @ 3.30

Millwall VS Watford---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Coppa Italia*

Spezia VS Brescia ---Spezia Win @ 1.80

Parma VS Bari---Parma Win @ 1.95

Udinese VS Monza---Udinese Win @ 1.67

*️ Germany Cup (DFB-POKAL)*

Hannover 96 VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.40

SC Freiburg VS St. Pauli---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.44

SV Sandhausen VS Karlsruher SC---Karlsruher SC Win @ 2.15

SC Paderborn 07 VS Werder Bremen---Werder Bremen Win @ 2.25

Augsburg VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.13

VfB Stuttgart VS Arminia Bielefeld---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.36

Union Berlin VS Heidenheimer ---Union Berlin Win @ 1.44

Jahn Regensburg VS Fortuna Dusseldorf---DRAW @ 3.50

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 20, 2022)

*Oct.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS East Bengal---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ UEFA Europa League*

Arsenal VS PSV Eindhoven---Arsenal Win @ 1.45

*️ English Premier League*

Fulham VS Aston Villa---Fulham Win @ 2.90

Leicester City VS Leeds United---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Almeria VS Girona---Almeria Win @ 2.60

Osasuna VS RCD Espanyol---Osasuna Win @ 2.05

FC Barcelona VS Villarreal ---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.50

*️ Coppa Italia*

Cremonese VS Modena---Cremonese Win @ 1.80

Sampdoria VS Ascoli---Sampdoria Win @ 1.53

Bologna VS Cagliari ---Bologna Win @ 1.67

*️ Russia Cup*

FK Sochi VS Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast---FK Sochi Win @ 1.89

Zenit St. Petersburg VS Krylya Sovetov---Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.29

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS Coritiba PR---Sao Paulo Win @ 1.45

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 21, 2022)

*Oct.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS FC Goa---FC Goa Win @ 2.23

*️ Italian Serie A*

Juventus VS Empoli---Juventus Win @ 1.44

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS FC Koln---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ France Ligue 1*

Ajaccio VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.29

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Granada CF VS Real Zaragoza---DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Scottish Premier League*

Hibernian VS Saint Johnstone---Hibernian Win @ 1.57

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

FC Porto VS Benfica---FC Porto Win @ 2.20

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Cercle Brugge VS Charleroi---Cercle Brugge Win @ 2.15

*️ J1 League*

Shimizu S-Pulse VS Jubilo Iwata---Shimizu S-Pulse Win @ 1.83

*️ Australia A-League*

Western United FC VS FC Macarthur---FC Macarthur Win @ 3.40

Western Sydney VS Brisbane Roar ---Western Sydney Win @ 2.10

Newcastle Jets VS Wellington Phoenix---Newcastle Jets Win @ 2.00

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 21, 2022)

*Oct.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Nottingham Forest VS Liverpool---Liverpool Win @ 1.25

Everton VS Crystal Palace---Everton Win @ 2.50

Manchester City VS Brighton Hove Albion---Manchester City Win @ 1.20

Chelsea VS Manchester United---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Italian Serie A*

Salernitana VS Spezia---DRAW @ 3.50

AC Milan VS Monza---AC Milan Win @ 1.36

Fiorentina VS Inter Milan ---Inter Milan Win @ 2.05

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Cadiz ---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 1.73

Real Valladolid VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 2.05

Valencia VS Mallorca---Valencia Win @ 1.75

Real Madrid VS Sevilla---Real Madrid Win @ 1.45

*️ German Bundesliga*

TSG Hoffenheim VS Bayern Munchen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.50

Borussia Dortmund VS VfB Stuttgart---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.50

Augsburg VS RB Leipzig ---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.57

Bayer Leverkusen VS VfL Wolfsburg---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 4.75

SC Freiburg VS Werder Bremen ---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.91

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Eintracht Frankfurt---DRAW @ 3.75

*️ France Ligue 1*

Montpellier VS Lyon---DRAW @ 3.80

Marseille VS Lens---Marseille Win @ 2.00

*️ Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Jamshedpur FC---Mumbai City Win @ 1.95

Hyderabad FC VS Bengaluru---Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.15

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 22, 2022)

*Oct.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️* Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Kerala Blasters FC---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 2.38

️ *English Premier League*

Southampton VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.57

Leeds United VS Fulham ---Leeds United Win @ 2.00

Aston Villa VS Brentford---Brentford Win @ 3.50

Wolves VS Leicester City---Wolves Win @ 2.30

Tottenham Hotspur VS Newcastle United---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 2.05

️ *Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Torino --- Udinese Win @ 2.00

Bologna VS Lecce --- Bologna Win @ 2.15

Atalanta VS Lazio --- DRAW @ 3.50

AS Roma VS Napoli --- Napoli Win @ 2.38

️ *Spanish La Liga*

RCD Espanyol VS Elche --- RCD Espanyol Win @ 1.73

Real Betis VS Atletico Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.25

Girona VS Osasuna --- Girona Win @ 2.55

Villarreal VS Almeria --- Villarreal Win @ 1.36

FC Barcelona VS Athletic Bilbao --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.55

️ *German Bundesliga*

VfL Bochum VS Union Berlin---Union Berlin Win @ 1.91

Hertha Berlin VS Schalke 04 ---Hertha Berlin Win @ 1.75

️ *France Ligue 1*

Angers VS Rennes---Rennes Win @ 1.83

Clermont VS Stade Brestois ---Clermont Win @ 2.38

Reims VS AJ Auxerre --- Reims Win @ 1.75

Toulouse VS Strasbourg--- Toulouse Win @ 2.25

Troyes VS Lorient ---Lorient Win @ 3.00

Nice VS Nantes---DRAW @ 3.80

Lille VS Monaco ---Lille Win @ 2.45

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 24, 2022)

*Oct.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

West Ham United VS Bournemouth AFC---West Ham United Win @ 1.55

*️ Italian Serie A*

Cremonese VS Sampdoria---DRAW @ 3.30

Sassuolo VS Verona---Sassuolo Win @ 1.95

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Celta Vigo VS Getafe---Celta Vigo Win @ 1.70

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Real Oviedo VS Malaga---Real Oviedo Win @ 2.10

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Rio Ave VS Portimonense---Rio Ave Win @ 2.38

*️ Russia Premier League*

Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast VS Krylya Sovetov---Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast Win @ 2.55

Zenit St. Petersburg VS FK Sochi---Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.25

*️ Argentine Division 1*

Barracas Central VS Newells Old Boys---DRAW @ 3.00

Rosario Central VS Colon de Santa Fe---Rosario Central Win @ 2.05

Club Atletico Tigre VS Arsenal de Sarandi ---Club Atletico Tigre Win @ 1.62

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Fortaleza VS Atletico Mineiro---Fortaleza Win @ 2.90


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 25, 2022)

*Oct.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Red Bull Salzburg VS Chelsea---Chelsea Win @ 1.73

Sevilla VS FC Copenhagen --- Sevilla Win @ 1.48

Dinamo Zagreb VS AC Milan --- AC Milan Win @ 1.80

RB Leipzig VS Real Madrid --- DRAW @ 3.50 OR Real Madrid Win @ 2.30

Celtic FC VS FC Shakhtar Donetsk --- FC Shakhtar Donetsk Win @ 4.00

Borussia Dortmund VS Manchester City --- Manchester City Win @ 1.60

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Maccabi Haifa --- PSG Win @ 1.09

Benfica VS Juventus --- Benfica Win @ 1.99 -

*️ England Championship*

Coventry City VS Rotherham United---Coventry City Win @ 1.83

Burnley VS Norwich City---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Argentine Division 1*

CA Platense VS Lanus---DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Paranaense VS Palmeiras---Palmeiras Win @ 1.67

Flamengo VS Santos ---Flamengo Win @ 1.57

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 26, 2022)

*Oct.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Club Brugge VS FC Porto---FC Porto Win @ 2.15

Inter Milan VS FC Viktoria Plzen---Inter Milan Win @ 1.14

Napoli VS Glasgow Rangers---Napoli Win @ 1.25

AFC Ajax VS Liverpool ---DRAW @ 4.20

Atletico Madrid VS Bayer Leverkusen---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.75

FC Barcelona VS Bayern Munchen ---Bayern Munchen Win @ 2.75

Tottenham Hotspur VS Sporting CP---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.44

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Marseille---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.25

*️ EFL 1*

Sheffield Wednesday VS Bristol Rovers---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.50

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Botafogo RJ VS Bragantino---DRAW @ 3.25

Corinthians Paulista (SP) VS Fluminense RJ---Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.25

Goias VS America MG---Goias Win @ 2.90

Internacional RS VS Ceara---Internacional RS Win @ 1.60

*️ Argentina Cup*

Banfield VS Talleres Cordoba---DRAW @ 3.05

Patronato Parana VS Boca Juniors---Boca Juniors Win @ 1.77

*️ International Friendly*

Saudi Arabia VS Albania---Saudi Arabia Win @ 2.05

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 27, 2022)

*Oct.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Bengaluru---Odisha FC Win @ 2.60

*️ UEFA Europa League*

PSV Eindhoven VS Arsenal ---Arsenal Win @ 2.30

FC Zurich VS Bodo Glimt---Bodo Glimt Win @ 1.95

AEK Larnaca VS Dynamo Kyiv---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 2.20

Fenerbahce VS Rennes---DRAW @ 3.25

Ludogorets Razgrad VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.20

Malmo FF VS Saint Gilloise---Saint Gilloise Win @ 2.00

Union Berlin VS Sporting Braga---Union Berlin Win @ 1.75

Lazio VS Midtjylland---Lazio Win @ 1.57

HJK Helsinki VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.33

Manchester United VS Sheriff Tiraspol ---Manchester United Win @ 1.11

Omonia Nicosia FC VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.60

Sturm Graz VS Feyenoord---Feyenoord Win @ 1.91

SC Freiburg VS Olympiakos Piraeus---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.50

Nantes VS Qarabag---DRAW @ 3.40

Crvena Zvezda VS Trabzonspor---Crvena Zvezda Win @ 2.15

Ferencvarosi TC VS Monaco ---Monaco Win @ 1.91

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Fiorentina VS Istanbul Basaksehir ---Fiorentina Win @ 1.83

Anderlecht VS FC Steaua Bucuresti ---Anderlecht Win @ 1.33

Villarreal VS Hapoel Beer Sheva---Villarreal Win @ 1.44

Synot Slovacko VS FC Koln ---Synot Slovacko Win @ 3.25

Nice VS Partizan Belgrade ---Nice Win @ 1.65

Vaduz VS AZ Alkmaar---AZ Alkmaar Win @ 1.62

Heart of Midlothian VS Rigas Futbola skola---Heart of Midlothian Win @ 1.65

West Ham United VS Silkeborg---West Ham United Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 28, 2022)

*Oct.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Mallorca VS RCD Espanyol---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ German Bundesliga*

Werder Bremen VS Hertha Berlin---Werder Bremen Win @ 1.95 OR DRAW @ 4.00

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lens VS Toulouse --- Lens Win @ 1.57

*️ England Championship*

Birmingham City VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- QPR Win @ 2.80

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Pacos de Ferreira VS Maritimo---Pacos de Ferreira Win @ 2.25

*️ Russia Premier League*

Gazovik Orenburg VS Fakel ---Gazovik Orenburg Win @ 1.95

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Racing Genk VS Mechelen---Racing Genk Win @ 1.36

*️ Australia A-League*

Brisbane Roar VS Melbourne Victory---DRAW @ 3.50

Central Coast Mariners VS Western United FC ---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS Mumbai City---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ J1 League*

Yokohama Marinos VS Urawa Red Diamonds---Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.70

Hiroshima Sanfrecce VS Consadole Sapporo---Hiroshima Sanfrecce Win @ 1.73

Kawasaki Frontale VS Vissel Kobe---Kawasaki Frontale Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 28, 2022)

*Oct.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ English Premier League*

Leicester City VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.29

Brighton Hove Albion VS Chelsea---DRAW @ 3.30

Bournemouth AFC VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.65

Newcastle United VS Aston Villa--- Newcastle United Win @ 1.83

Brentford VS Wolves --- Brentford Win @ 2.15

Crystal Palace VS Southampton --- Crystal Palace Win @ 1.91

Fulham VS Everton --- Fulham Win @ 2.30

Liverpool VS Leeds United --- Liverpool Win @ 1.33

*️ Italian Serie A*

Napoli VS Sassuolo---Napoli Win @ 1.33

Lecce VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.70

Inter Milan VS Sampdoria---Inter Milan Win @ 1.25

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Almeria VS Celta Vigo --- Almeria Win @ 3.30

Cadiz VS Atletico Madrid --- Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.62

Sevilla VS Rayo Vallecano --- Sevilla Win @ 1.95

Valencia VS FC Barcelona --- FC Barcelona Win @ 1.62

*️ German Bundesliga*

RB Leipzig VS Bayer Leverkusen ---RB Leipzig Win @ 1.75

VfB Stuttgart VS Augsburg---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.85

Bayern Munchen VS FSV Mainz 05---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

VfL Wolfsburg VS VfL Bochum---VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 1.70

Eintracht Frankfurt VS Borussia Dortmund---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS Troyes---PSG Win @ 1.08

Strasbourg VS Marseille---Marseille Win @ 2.15

*️ Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS FC Goa --- Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.19

ATK Mohun Bagan VS East Bengal --- ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.46

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 28, 2022)

*Oct.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Northeast United---Jamshedpur FC Win @ 1.53

*️ English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Nottingham Forest---Arsenal Win @ 1.18

Manchester United VS West Ham United---Manchester United Win @ 1.70

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Atalanta---Atalanta Win @ 1.80

Spezia VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.91

Cremonese VS Udinese---Udinese Win @ 1.85

Lazio VS Salernitana---Lazio Win @ 1.50

Torino VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 2.10

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Osasuna VS Real Valladolid---Osasuna Win @ 1.91

Real Madrid VS Girona---Real Madrid Win @ 1.20

Athletic Bilbao VS Villarreal---DRAW @ 3.30

Real Sociedad VS Real Betis ---DRAW @ 3.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

Union Berlin VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Union Berlin Win @ 2.05

Schalke 04 VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 1.91

FC Koln VS TSG Hoffenheim---TSG Hoffenheim Win @ 2.63

*️ France Ligue 1*

AJ Auxerre VS Ajaccio---DRAW @ 3.10

Stade Brestois VS Reims ---DRAW @ 3.30

Monaco VS Angers---Monaco Win @ 1.40

Nantes VS Clermont---Nantes Win @ 2.00

Rennes VS Montpellier---Rennes Win @ 1.40

Lorient VS Nice ---Lorient Win @ 2.45

Lyon VS Lille---Lille Win @ 3.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Oct 31, 2022)

*Oct.31,2022  | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Verona VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 1.83

Monza VS Bologna---Monza Win @ 2.20
*
️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Getafe---Elche Win @ 2.70

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Levante VS Sporting Gijon---Levante Win @ 2.10

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Vitoria Guimaraes VS FC Famalicao---Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 1.95

*️ EFL 1*

Plymouth Argyle VS Exeter City ---Plymouth Argyle Win @ 1.95

*️ Swedish Allsvenskan*

Elfsborg VS Helsingborg---Elfsborg Win @ 1.33

IFK Norrkoping FK VS Djurgardens ---Djurgardens Win @ 1.95

*️ Brazil Serie A(Brasil Eirao A)*

Ceara VS Fluminense RJ ---Fluminense RJ Win @ 2.63

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 1, 2022)

*Nov.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

FC Porto VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.80

Bayer Leverkusen VS Club Brugge---DRAW @ 4.33

Liverpool VS Napoli---DRAW @ 4.20

Glasgow Rangers VS AFC Ajax ---AFC Ajax Win @ 1.85

Bayern Munchen VS Inter Milan---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.40

FC Viktoria Plzen VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.25

Sporting CP VS Eintracht Frankfurt---Sporting CP Win @ 2.30

Marseille VS Tottenham Hotspur--- DRAW @ 3.40

*️ England Championship*

Preston North End VS Swansea City--- Swansea City Win @ 3.00

Coventry City VS Blackburn Rovers--- Blackburn Rovers Win @ 2.90

Luton Town VS Reading--- Luton Town Win @ 1.95

Hull City VS Middlesbrough--- DRAW @ 3.30

West Bromwich(WBA) VS Blackpool --- West Bromwich(WBA) Win @ 1.73

Bristol City VS Sheffield United--- Sheffield United Win @ 2.15

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Botafogo RJ VS Cuiaba---Botafogo RJ Win @ 1.91

Sao Paulo VS Atletico Mineiro---Sao Paulo Win @ 2.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 2, 2022)

*Nov.02,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ UEFA Champions League*

Real Madrid VS Celtic FC--- Real Madrid Win @ 1.17

FC Shakhtar Donetsk VS RB Leipzig--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.67

Chelsea VS Dinamo Zagreb--- Chelsea Win @ 1.33

AC Milan VS Red Bull Salzburg--- AC Milan Win @ 1.53 OR DRAW @ 4.33

Manchester City VS Sevilla--- Manchester City Win @ 1.22

FC Copenhagen VS Borussia Dortmund--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.70

Juventus VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG) --- PSG Win @ 1.70

Maccabi Haifa VS Benfica--- Benfica Win @ 1.67

*️ England Championship*

Norwich City VS Queens Park Rangers (QPR)--- Norwich City Win @ 1.91

Wigan Athletic VS Stoke City--- DRAW @ 3.30

Burnley VS Rotherham United--- Burnley Win @ 1.45

Birmingham City VS Millwall--- Birmingham City Win @ 2.50

Cardiff City VS Watford--- Watford Win @ 2.50

Huddersfield Town VS Sunderland A.F.C--- DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

America MG VS Internacional RS---Internacional RS Win @ 2.75

Palmeiras VS Fortaleza---Palmeiras Win @ 1.40

Atletico Paranaense VS Goias---Atletico Paranaense Win @ 1.55

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Santos---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.30

Avai FC VS Bragantino---Bragantino Win @ 2.20

Juventude VS Coritiba PR---Coritiba PR Win @ 2.38

Flamengo VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Flamengo Win @ 1.53

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 3, 2022)

*Nov.03,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS Jamshedpur FC--- DRAW @ 3.60

*️ UEFA Europa League*

Real Sociedad VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.20

Sheriff Tiraspol VS Omonia Nicosia FC ---Sheriff Tiraspol Win @ 1.95

Feyenoord VS Lazio---Lazio Win @ 3.10

Midtjylland VS Sturm Graz ---Midtjylland Win @ 1.95

Olympiakos Piraeus VS Nantes---Nantes Win @ 2.25

Qarabag VS SC Freiburg---SC Freiburg Win @ 3.50

Monaco VS Crvena Zvezda---Monaco Win @ 1.65

Trabzonspor VS Ferencvarosi TC---Trabzonspor Win @ 1.50

Arsenal VS FC Zurich---Arsenal Win @ 1.14

Bodo Glimt VS PSV Eindhoven---PSV Eindhoven Win @ 2.15

Dynamo Kyiv VS Fenerbahce---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.80

Rennes VS AEK Larnaca---Rennes Win @ 1.20

AS Roma VS Ludogorets Razgrad---AS Roma Win @ 1.36

Real Betis VS HJK Helsinki---Real Betis Win @ 1.22

Sporting Braga VS Malmo FF--- Sporting Braga Win @ 1.33

Saint Gilloise VS Union Berlin --- Union Berlin Win @ 1.91

*️ UEFA Europa Conference League*

Istanbul Basaksehir VS Heart of Midlothian---Istanbul Basaksehir Win @ 1.29

Rigas Futbola skola VS Fiorentina---Fiorentina Win @ 1.36

AZ Alkmaar VS Dnipro-1---DRAW @ 4.33

KAA Gent VS Molde ---KAA Gent Win @ 1.95

FC Steaua Bucuresti VS West Ham United---West Ham United Win @ 1.55

Lech Poznan VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 2.30

FC Koln VS Nice---FC Koln Win @ 1.91

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## betlv (Nov 3, 2022)

*Jan.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

️*AFF Championship*

Thailand VS Indonesia---Thailand Win @ 1.44

️*English Premier League*

Arsenal VS Manchester City---Manchester City Win @ 1.50

Watford VS Tottenham Hotspur --- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.62

Leicester City VS Norwich City --- Leicester City Win @ 1.40

Crystal Palace VS West Ham United --- DRAW @ 3.40

️*England Championship*

Sheffield United VS Middlesbrough --- Sheffield United Win @ 2.10

Blackpool VS Hull City --- Blackpool Win @ 2.10

Coventry City VS Luton Town --- DRAW @ 3.20

️*Chinese Super League*

Shandong Taishan VS Shanghai Port---Shandong Taishan Win @ 2.00

Guangzhou FC VS Changchun Yatai---Guangzhou FC Win @ 2.00 Ezb688.com


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 4, 2022)

*Nov.04,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Udinese VS Lecce--- Udinese Win @ 1.57

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Girona VS Athletic Bilbao--- Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.91

*️ German Bundesliga*

Borussia Monchengladbach VS VfB Stuttgart --- VfB Stuttgart Win @ 3.25

*️ France Ligue 1*

Troyes VS AJ Auxerre ---Troyes Win @ 1.85

*️ England Championship*

Reading VS Preston North End---Reading Win @ 2.30

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Gil Vicente VS Portimonense---DRAW @ 3.30

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

SC Cambuur VS NEC Nijmegen--- DRAW @ 3.35

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Racing Genk VS Charleroi---Racing Genk Win @ 1.44

*️ Russia Premier League*

Khimki VS Gazovik Orenburg---Gazovik Orenburg Win @ 1.88

*️ Australia A-League*

Melbourne City VS Perth Glory---Melbourne City Win @ 1.36

Melbourne Victory VS Newcastle Jets---Melbourne Victory Win @ 1.75

*️ J1 League*

FC Tokyo VS Kawasaki Frontale --- Kawasaki Frontale Win @ 1.73

Vissel Kobe VS Yokohama Marinos--- Yokohama Marinos Win @ 1.67

*️ Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Chennai Titans---East Bengal Win @ 2.35

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 5, 2022)

*Nov.05,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Hyderabad FC VS Odisha FC ---DRAW @ 3.40

Northeast United VS Kerala Blasters FC---Kerala Blasters FC Win @ 1.65

*️ English Premier League*

Leeds United VS Bournemouth AFC---Leeds United Win @ 1.73

Manchester City VS Fulham---Manchester City Win @ 1.13

Wolves VS Brighton Hove Albion---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 2.15

Nottingham Forest VS Brentford---DRAW @ 3.30

Everton VS Leicester City---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Sassuolo--- Sassuolo Win @ 2.45 _*OR*_ 3.40

Salernitana VS Cremonese --- Salernitana Win @ 2.15

Atalanta VS Napoli--- Napoli Win @ 2.05

AC Milan VS Spezia --- AC Milan Win @ 1.22

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Getafe VS Cadiz---Cadiz Win @ 4.00

Real Valladolid VS Elche---Real Valladolid Win @ 1.83

Celta Vigo VS Osasuna ---Osasuna Win @ 3.75

FC Barcelona VS Almeria---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.09

*️ German Bundesliga*

Augsburg VS Eintracht Frankfurt--- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.73

Hertha Berlin VS Bayern Munchen--- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.25

TSG Hoffenheim VS RB Leipzig--- RB Leipzig Win @ 2.25

Borussia Dortmund VS VfL Bochum--- Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.25

FSV Mainz 05 VS VfL Wolfsburg--- DRAW @ 3.75

Werder Bremen VS Schalke 04--- Werder Bremen Win @ 1.65

*️ France Ligue 1*

Ajaccio VS Strasbourg---DRAW @ 3.20

Angers VS Lens---Lens Win @ 1.67

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 5, 2022)

*Nov.06,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS ATK Mohun Bagan---ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.38

*️ English Premier League*

Chelsea VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 2.80

Aston Villa VS Manchester United---Manchester United Win @ 2.00

Southampton VS Newcastle United---Newcastle United Win @ 1.91

West Ham United VS Crystal Palace---West Ham United Win @ 1.91

Tottenham Hotspur VS Liverpool--- Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 3.25

*️ Italian Serie A*

Bologna VS Torino--- DRAW @ 3.20

Sampdoria VS Fiorentina--- Fiorentina Win @ 1.91

Monza VS Verona--- Monza Win @ 2.15

AS Roma VS Lazio--- AS Roma Win @ 2.00

Juventus VS Inter Milan--- DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Atletico Madrid VS RCD Espanyol---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.50

Real Sociedad VS Valencia ---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.85

Villarreal VS Mallorca---Villarreal Win @ 1.60

Real Betis VS Sevilla---Real Betis Win @ 2.20

*️ German Bundesliga*

Bayer Leverkusen VS Union Berlin--- Union Berlin Win @ 3.40

SC Freiburg VS FC Koln--- SC Freiburg Win @ 1.70

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lorient VS Paris Saint Germain (PSG)--- PSG Win @ 1.30

Toulouse VS Monaco---Monaco Win @ 2.10

Nice VS Stade Brestois---Nice Win @ 1.80

Reims VS Nantes ---Reims Win @ 2.00

Clermont VS Montpellier---Clermont Win @ 2.38

Lille VS Rennes---Lille Win @ 2.45

Marseille VS Lyon---Lyon Win @ 3.10

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 7, 2022)

*Nov.07,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Real Madrid---Real Madrid Win @ 1.60

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

GD Chaves VS Santa Clara---DRAW @ 3.25

*️ England FA Cup*

Bracknell Town VS Ipswich Town---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.18

*️ France Ligue 2*

Metz VS Saint Etienne---Metz Win @ 2.05

*️ Italian Serie B*

Reggina VS Genoa---Genoa Win @ 2.14

*️ Turkey Super Lig*

Fenerbahce VS Sivasspor ---Fenerbahce Win @ 1.36

Hatayspor VS Istanbul Basaksehir---Istanbul Basaksehir Win @ 1.85

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Mineiro VS Botafogo RJ ---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.44


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 8, 2022)

*Nov.08,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Italian Serie A*

Spezia VS Udinese--- DRAW @ 3.50

Napoli VS Empoli---Napoli Win @ 1.18

Cremonese VS AC Milan---AC Milan Win @ 1.50

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Elche VS Girona---Girona Win @ 2.40

Athletic Bilbao VS Real Valladolid---DRAW @ 4.50

Osasuna VS FC Barcelona---FC Barcelona Win @ 1.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

VfL Wolfsburg VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.00

VfB Stuttgart VS Hertha Berlin---VfB Stuttgart Win @ 1.91

VfL Bochum VS Borussia Monchengladbach---Borussia Monchengladbach Win @ 1.91

Bayern Munchen VS Werder Bremen---Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.17

*️ England Championship*

Coventry City VS Wigan Athletic---Coventry City Win @ 1.98

Blackpool VS Middlesbrough --- DRAW @ 3.40

Queens Park Rangers (QPR) VS Huddersfield Town --- QPR Win @ 1.70

Birmingham City VS Swansea City --- Birmingham City Win @ 2.50

Sheffield United VS Rotherham United --- Sheffield United Win @ 1.49

Cardiff City VS Hull City --- DRAW @ 3.30

Stoke City VS Luton Town --- Luton Town Win @ 2.50

Watford VS Reading --- Watford Win @ 1.70

*️ England League Cup*

Leicester City VS Newport County ---Leicester City Win @ 1.13

Bournemouth AFC VS Everton--- DRAW @ 3.30

Burnley VS Crawley Town---Burnley Win @ 1.25

Brentford VS Gillingham---Brentford Win @ 1.13

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Sao Paulo VS Internacional RS---DRAW @ 3.30

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 9, 2022)

*Nov.09,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS Hyderabad FC---Hyderabad FC Win @ 2.38

*️ Italian Serie A*

Sassuolo VS AS Roma---AS Roma Win @ 2.05

Lecce VS Atalanta--- Atalanta Win @ 1.85

Torino VS Sampdoria--- Torino Win @ 1.62

Fiorentina VS Salernitana---Fiorentina Win @ 1.53

Inter Milan VS Bologna ---Inter Milan Win @ 1.29

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Sevilla VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 2.88

Almeria VS Getafe---DRAW @ 3.20

RCD Espanyol VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 2.25 OR DRAW @ 3.20

Mallorca VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 2.05

*️ German Bundesliga*

FC Koln VS Bayer Leverkusen--- DRAW @ 3.75

RB Leipzig VS SC Freiburg--- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.73

Union Berlin VS Augsburg--- Union Berlin Win @ 1.50

Schalke 04 VS FSV Mainz 05---FSV Mainz 05 Win @ 2.05

Eintracht Frankfurt VS TSG Hoffenheim---Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 1.91

*️ England League Cup*

West Ham United VS Blackburn Rovers---West Ham United Win @ 1.33

Wolves VS Leeds United---Leeds United Win @ 3.00

Newcastle United VS Crystal Palace---Newcastle United Win @ 1.70

Nottingham Forest VS Tottenham Hotspur---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.95

Southampton VS Sheffield Wednesday--- Southampton Win @ 1.53

Arsenal VS Brighton Hove Albion--- DRAW @ 3.75 *

Liverpool VS Derby County --- Liverpool Win @ 1.13

Manchester City VS Chelsea--- Manchester City Win @ 1.45

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Coritiba PR VS Corinthians Paulista (SP)--- Corinthians Paulista (SP) Win @ 2.70

Fluminense RJ VS Goias---Fluminense RJ Win @ 1.40

Avai FC VS Ceara---Ceara Win @ 2.05

Atletico Clube Goianiense VS Atletico Paranaense---Atletico Clube Goianiense Win @ 2.25

Fortaleza VS Bragantino---Fortaleza Win @ 1.85

Juventude VS Flamengo---Flamengo Win @ 1.60

Palmeiras VS America MG---Palmeiras Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 9, 2022)

*Nov.10,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Northeast United---ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 1.28

*️ Italian Serie A*

Verona VS Juventus---Juventus Win @ 1.67

Lazio VS Monza--- Lazio Win @ 1.67

*️ Spanish La Liga*

Rayo Vallecano VS Celta Vigo---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 2.25

Valencia VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 3.40

Real Madrid VS Cadiz---Real Madrid Win @ 1.13

*️ England League Cup*

Manchester United VS Aston Villa--- Manchester United Win @ 1.62

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Feyenoord VS SC Cambuur ---Feyenoord Win @ 1.25

*️ Portugal Campeonato Nacional*

Belenenses VS Machico---Belenenses Win @ 1.24

Sporting Braga VS Moreirense---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.24

*️ Brazil Serie A (Brasil Eirao A)*

Atletico Mineiro VS Cuiaba---Atletico Mineiro Win @ 1.36

Botafogo RJ VS Santos---Botafogo RJ Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 11, 2022)

*Nov.11,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Bengaluru VS East Bengal---Bengaluru Win @ 1.87

*️ Italian Serie A*

Empoli VS Cremonese---Empoli Win @ 2.20

*️ German Bundesliga*

Borussia Monchengladbach VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 2.10

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lyon VS Nice---Lyon Win @ 1.70

*️ England Championship*

Birmingham City VS Sunderland A.F.C---Birmingham City Win @ 2.27

*️ Holland Eredivisie*

Sparta Rotterdam VS FC Twente Enschede---FC Twente Enschede Win @ 2.10

*️ Russia Premier League*

FK Nizhny Novgorod VS Terek Grozny---Terek Grozny Win @ 2.34

*️ Belgian Pro League*

Oud Heverlee VS Seraing United --- Oud Heverlee Win @ 1.67

*️ German Bundesliga 2*

Fortuna Dusseldorf VS Kaiserslautern---Fortuna Dusseldorf Win @ 1.85

Holstein Kiel VS Hannover 96 ---Holstein Kiel Win @ 2.10

*️ Australia A-League*

Adelaide United VS Melbourne Victory---DRAW @ 3.60

Newcastle Jets VS Melbourne City---Melbourne City Win @ 1.83

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 11, 2022)

*Nov.12,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Chennai Titans VS Mumbai City---Mumbai City Win @ 1.87

*️ English Premier League*

Manchester City VS Brentford---Manchester City Win @ 1.13

Tottenham Hotspur VS Leeds United---Tottenham Hotspur Win @ 1.57

Bournemouth AFC VS Everton---DRAW @ 3.20

West Ham United VS Leicester City---DRAW @ 3.40

Liverpool VS Southampton ---Liverpool Win @ 1.25

Nottingham Forest VS Crystal Palace ---Nottingham Forest Win @ 3.10

Newcastle United VS Chelsea ---Newcastle United Win @ 2.35

Wolves VS Arsenal---Arsenal Win @ 1.55

*️ Italian Serie A*

Napoli VS Udinese--- Napoli Win @ 1.50

Sampdoria VS Lecce--- DRAW @ 3.00

Bologna VS Sassuolo--- Bologna Win @ 2.30

*️ German Bundesliga*

Bayer Leverkusen VS VfB Stuttgart --- Bayer Leverkusen Win @ 1.67

Werder Bremen VS RB Leipzig --- RB Leipzig Win @ 1.80

Hertha Berlin VS FC Koln --- DRAW @ 3.50

Augsburg VS VfL Bochum --- Augsburg Win @ 2.15

TSG Hoffenheim VS VfL Wolfsburg --- VfL Wolfsburg Win @ 3.40 -

Schalke 04 VS Bayern Munchen --- Bayern Munchen Win @ 1.14

*️ France Ligue 1*

Lens VS Clermont---Lens Win @ 1.45

Rennes VS Toulouse---Rennes Win @ 1.50

*️ Spanish Copa Del Rey*

UD Barbadas VS Real Valladolid---Real Valladolid Win @ 1.00

CD Rincon VS RCD Espanyol---RCD Espanyol Win @ 1.01

CD Santa Amalia VS Villarreal---Villarreal Win @ 1.01

Almazan VS Atletico Madrid---Atletico Madrid Win @ 1.00


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 11, 2022)

*Nov.13,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

Kerala Blasters FC VS FC Goa---FC Goa Win @ 2.37

*️ English Premier League*

Brighton Hove Albion VS Aston Villa---Brighton Hove Albion Win @ 1.80

Fulham VS Manchester United--- DRAW @ 3.75 OR Manchester United Win @ 1.83

*️ Italian Serie A*

Atalanta VS Inter Milan --- DRAW @ 3.50

AS Roma VS Torino ---AS Roma Win @ 1.83

Monza VS Salernitana ---DRAW @ 3.10

Verona VS Spezia---DRAW @ 3.50

AC Milan VS Fiorentina---AC Milan Win @ 1.70

Juventus VS Lazio ---Juventus Win @ 1.85 OR DRAW @ 3.50

*️ German Bundesliga*

FSV Mainz 05 VS Eintracht Frankfurt --- Eintracht Frankfurt Win @ 2.60

SC Freiburg VS Union Berlin --- DRAW @ 3.25

*️ France Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) VS AJ Auxerre---PSG Win @ 1.08

Stade Brestois VS Troyes---DRAW @ 3.50

Montpellier VS Reims---Reims Win @ 2.70

Nantes VS Ajaccio---DRAW @ 3.25

Lille VS Angers---Lille Win @ 1.36

Strasbourg VS Lorient---Lorient Win @ 3.40

Monaco VS Marseille ---Monaco Win @ 2.20

*️ Spanish Copa Del Rey*

CFJ Mollerussa VS Rayo Vallecano---Rayo Vallecano Win @ 1.01

Quintanar Del Rey VS Girona---Girona Win @ 1.08

CD Algar VS Celta Vigo---Celta Vigo Win @ 1.02

Velarde VS Sevilla---Sevilla Win @ 1.01

Real Union Irun VS Cadiz---Cadiz Win @ 1.44

CD San Roque de Lepe VS Getafe---Getafe Win @ 1.20

Cazalegas VS Real Sociedad---Real Sociedad Win @ 1.20

UD Alzira VS Athletic Bilbao---Athletic Bilbao Win @ 1.19

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 14, 2022)

*Nov.14,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ India League Division 1*

Sudeva Delhi VS Kenkre---Sudeva Delhi Win @ 1.75

Minerva Punjab VS Sreenidi Deccan---Minerva Punjab Win @ 1.83
*
️ England FA Cup*

Chelmsford City VS Barnet --- Barnet Win @ 2.75

*️ Liga Portugal 1*

Santa Clara VS Estoril---DRAW @ 3.20

*️ Greece Super League A*

Asteras Tripolis VS Ionikos---Asteras Tripolis Win @ 1.80

OFI Crete VS Levadiakos---OFI Crete Win @ 2.15

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

Metalist Kharkiv VS Kryvbas ---Kryvbas Win @ 2.50

Chernomorets Odessa VS FC Lviv---Chernomorets Odessa Win @ 2.05

Rukh Vynnyky VS FC Mynai---Rukh Vynnyky Win @ 1.95


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 15, 2022)

*Nov.15,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ India League Division 1*

Aizawl FC VS Trau FC ---Aizawl FC Win @ 2.15

Churchill Brothers VS Rajasthan Club---Churchill Brothers Win @ 1.96

*️ England FA Cup*

Cambridge United VS Curzon Ashton FC --- Cambridge United Win @ 1.44

Derby County VS Torquay United---Derby County Win @ 1.10

Hartlepool United VS Solihull Moors ---Hartlepool United Win @ 3.00

Gillingham VS AFC Fylde---Gillingham Win @ 1.85

AFC Wimbledon VS Weymouth---AFC Wimbledon Win @ 1.36

*️ International Friendly*

Turkey (w) VS Jordan (w) ---Turkey (w) Win @ 1.01

Romania (w) VS Czech (w) ---Czech (w) Win @ 1.70

Austria (w) VS Slovakia (w)--- Austria (w) Win @ 1.15

Hungary (w) VS Uzbekistan (w)--- Hungary (w) Win @ 1.15

Portugal (w) VS Costa Rica (w) ---Portugal (w) Win @ 1.20

Brazil (w) VS Canada (w)--- Brazil (w) Win @ 1.91

Spain (w) VS Japan (w)--- Spain (w) Win @ 1.70

Netherland (w) VS Denmark (w)--- Netherland (w) Win @ 1.44

England (w) VS Norway (w)--- England (w) Win @ 1.40

Northern Ireland (w) VS Italy (w)--- Italy (w) Win @ 1.16

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 16, 2022)

*Nov.16,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ England FA Cup*

Woking VS Oxford United---Oxford United Win @ 1.80

Salford City VS Peterborough United ---Peterborough United Win @ 1.91

*️ Holland Eerste Divisie*

ADO Den Haag VS Roda JC---DRAW @ 3.60

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

Dnipro-1 VS PFC Oleksandria---Dnipro-1 Win @ 2.12

*️ Russia Cup*

Fakel VS Zenit St. Petersburg---Zenit St. Petersburg Win @ 1.25

*️ International Club Friendly*

Colo Colo VS Real Betis---Real Betis Win @ 2.21

*️ International Friendly*

United Arab Emirates VS Argentina---Argentina Win @ 1.14

Oman VS Germany---Germany Win @ 1.07

Czech VS Faroe Islands---Czech Win @ 1.09

Poland VS Chile---Poland Win @ 2.10

Turkey VS Scotland---Turkey Win @ 1.95

Andorra VS Austria---Austria Win @ 1.05

Mexico VS Sweden ---Mexico Win @ 2.05

Albania VS Italy---Italy Win @ 1.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 17, 2022)

*Nov.17,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️ Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS Bengaluru---Mumbai City Win @ 1.62

*️ Holland Eerste Divisie*

PSV Eindhoven (Youth) VS FC Utrecht (Youth)--- PSV Eindhoven (Youth) Win @ 1.67

AZ Alkmaar (Youth) VS Jong Ajax (Youth)--- AZ Alkmaar (Youth) Win @ 2.30

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

FC Inhulets Petrove VS Dynamo Kyiv---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 1.25

*️ International Club Friendly*

Sydney FC VS Celtic FC--- Celtic FC Win @ 1.53

*️ International Friendly*

Ghana VS Switzerland --- Switzerland Win @ 1.80

Japan VS Canada---Japan Win @ 2.00

Tajikistan VS Russia---Russia Win @ 1.09

Jordan VS Spain---Spain Win @ 1.07

Portugal VS Nigeria---Portugal Win @ 1.25

Luxembourg VS Hungary---Hungary Win @ 1.65

Ireland VS Norway---Norway Win @ 2.40

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 18, 2022)

*Nov.18,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ Indian Super League*

East Bengal VS Odisha FC ---Odisha FC Win @ 2.10

*️ India League Division 1*

Aizawl FC VS Gokulam Kerala FC---Gokulam Kerala FC Win @ 1.95

Neroca FC VS Sudeva Delhi---Neroca FC Win @ 1.80

*️ EFL 1*

Portsmouth VS Derby County---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Granada CF VS Albacete ---Granada CF Win @ 1.80

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

Zorya VS PFC Oleksandria---Zorya Win @ 2.10

*️ Portugal League Cup*

FC Arouca VS Feirense ---FC Arouca Win @ 1.75

Belenenses VS Boavista FC---Boavista FC Win @ 1.83

*️ Holland Eerste Divisie*

FC Eindhoven VS SC Telstar---FC Eindhoven Win @ 2.00

Helmond Sport VS De Graafschap---De Graafschap Win @ 1.95

*️ International Friendly*

Cameroon VS Panama---Cameroon Win @ 1.80

Czech Republic U19 VS Denmark U19--- Denmark U19 Win @ 2.40

Belgium VS Egypt--- Belgium Win @ 1.30

Bahrain VS Serbia--- Serbia Win @ 1.40

Spain U21 VS Japan U21--- Spain U21 Win @ 1.62

Portugal U21 VS Czech Republic U21--- Portugal U21 Win @ 1.57

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 20, 2022)

*Nov.20,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Qatar VS Ecuador--- Qatar Win @ 1..97 _*OR*_ DRAW @ 3.10

*️ Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS ATK Mohun Bagan---ATK Mohun Bagan Win @ 2.10

*️ International Friendly*

Uzbekistan VS Russia---Russia Win @ 2.05

Slovakia VS Chile---Chile Win @ 2.40

South Africa VS Angola---South Africa Win @ 1.90

North Macedonia VS Azerbaijan ---North Macedonia Win @ 1.57

Norway VS Finland---Norway Win @ 1.62

Belarus VS Oman---Belarus Win @ 2.22

Luxembourg VS Bulgaria---Bulgaria Win @ 2.60

Slovenia VS Montenegro ---Slovenia Win @ 2.00

Israel VS Cyprus---Israel Win @ 1.45

Venezuela VS Syrian---Venezuela Win @ 1.62

Moldova VS Romania--- DRAW @ 4.33

Malta VS Ireland--- Ireland Win @ 1.36

Hungary VS Greece--- Greece Win @ 3.25

Austria VS Italy--- Italy Win @ 2.05

*️ Portugal League Cup*

Estrela da Amadora VS Benfica---Benfica Win @ 1.17


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 21, 2022)

*Nov.21,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

England VS Iran --- England Win @ 1.33

Senegal VS Netherlands--- DRAW @ 3.80

USA VS Wales--- Wales Win @ 3.10

*️ International Friendly*

Denmark U19 VS Czech Republic U19---Denmark U19 Win @ 2.30

Turkey U21 VS Poland U21 --- Turkey U21 Win @ 2.45

Georgia U21 VS Ukraine U21 --- Ukraine U21 Win @ 2.11

Slovenia U21 VS Bulgaria U21 --- Slovenia U21 Win @ 1.77

Croatia U21 VS Austria U21 --- DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Mirandes VS FC Cartagena---FC Cartagena Win @ 2.75

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

FC Inhulets Petrove VS FC Lviv --- DRAW @ 3.00

Veres VS Dynamo Kyiv --- Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 1.40

*️ India League Division 1*

Aizawl FC VS Sudeva Delhi---Aizawl FC Win @ 2.00

Trau FC VS Kenkre ---Trau FC Win @ 1.53

*️ Chinese Super League*

Changchun Yatai VS Hebei FC ---Changchun Yatai Win @ 1.00

Tianjin Tigers VS Shanghai Shenhua ---Tianjin Tigers Win @ 2.40

Guangzhou City VS Beijing Guoan---Beijing Guoan Win @ 1.26

Wuhan Three Towns VS Meizhou Hakka---Wuhan Three Towns Win @ 1.30

Chengdu Better City FC VS Shandong Taishan---Shandong Taishan Win @ 1.40


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 22, 2022)

*Nov.22,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Argentina VS Saudi Arabia ---Argentina Win @ 1.17

Denmark VS Tunisia---Denmark Win @ 1.45

Mexico VS Poland--- DRAW @ 3.00

France VS Australia--- France Win @ 1.29

*️ India League Division 1*

Real Kashmir VS Gokulam Kerala FC---Gokulam Kerala FC Win @ 2.10

*️ England Johnstone*

Burton Albion VS Tranmere Rovers ---Burton Albion Win @ 2.00

Forest Green Rovers VS Cheltenham Town---DRAW @ 3.75

Lincoln City VS Morecambe---Lincoln City Win @ 1.95

Milton Keynes Dons VS Newport County---Milton Keynes Dons Win @ 1.80

Plymouth Argyle VS Charlton Athletic---DRAW @ 3.75

Stevenage Borough VS Arsenal U21---Stevenage Borough Win @ 2.10

Wolves U21 VS Manchester United U21---Manchester United U21 Win @ 2.20

Peterborough United VS Chelsea U21---Peterborough United Win @ 1.60

Salford City VS Bradford City---Bradford City Win @ 2.60

Bolton Wanderers VS Barrow ---Bolton Wanderers Win @ 1.62

AFC Wimbledon VS Sutton United---AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.20

Ipswich Town VS Portsmouth---Ipswich Town Win @ 1.85

*️ Russia Cup*

Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast VS CSKA Moscow---DRAW @ 3.45

Khimki VS FK Nizhny Novgorod---FK Nizhny Novgorod Win @ 2.28

Torpedo Moscow VS FK Sochi---DRAW @ 3.40

*️ International Friendly*

Serbia U21 VS North Macedonia U21---Serbia U21 Win @ 1.73

Czech Republic U21 VS Norway U21--- Norway U21 Win @ 2.50


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 23, 2022)

*Nov.23,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Morocco VS Croatia---Croatia Win @ 2.05

Germany VS Japan---Germany Win @ 1.45

Spain VS Costa Rica---Spain Win @ 1.14

Belgium VS Canada---Belgium Win @ 1.50

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

Dnipro-1 VS PFC Oleksandria ---Dnipro-1 Win @ 1.80

FC Shakhtar Donetsk VS FC Vorskla Poltava---FC Shakhtar Donetsk Win @ 1.40

*️ Russia Cup*

Gazovik Orenburg VS Rostov FK---Gazovik Orenburg Win @ 1.99

Terek Grozny VS Dynamo Moscow---Dynamo Moscow Win @ 2.21

Krylya Sovetov VS Spartak Moscow---Spartak Moscow Win @ 2.05

FC Krasnodar VS Lokomotiv Moscow ---DRAW @ 3.35

*️ England Johnstone*

Port Vale VS Barnsley--- Barnsley Win @ 2.42

Colchester United VS Bristol Rovers --- Bristol Rovers Win @ 2.22

*️ India League Division 1*

Minerva Punjab VS Rajasthan Club---Minerva Punjab Win @ 1.84

Mohammedan SC VS Neroca FC ---Mohammedan SC Win @ 1.56

*️ International Friendly*

Malta U19 VS Portugal U19 ---Portugal U19 Win @ 1.03

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 24, 2022)

*Nov.24,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Switzerland VS Cameroon--- Switzerland Win @ 1.73

Uruguay VS South Korea--- Uruguay Win @ 1.73

Portugal VS Ghana--- Portugal Win @ 1.40

Brazil VS Serbia--- Brazil Win @ 1.50

*️ UEFA Women*

FC Zurich Frauen(w) VS Lyon(w) ---Lyon(w) Win @ 1.03

Barcelona(w) VS Bayern Munchen(w) ---Barcelona(w) Win @ 1.23

Juventus(w) VS Arsenal(w) ---Arsenal(w) Win @ 1.81

Benfica(w) VS FC Rosengard(w)--- Benfica(w) Win @ 1.89

*️ Indian Super League*

Odisha FC VS Chennai Titans --- Odisha FC Win @ 1.91

*️ India League Division 1*

Sreenidi Deccan VS Trau FC ---Sreenidi Deccan Win @ 1.90

Kenkre VS Churchill Brothers---Churchill Brothers Win @ 1.61

*️ Portugal League Cup*

CD Tondela VS SCU Torreense---DRAW @ 3.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 25, 2022)

*Nov.25,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Wales VS Iran--- DRAW @ 3.00

Qatar VS Senegal--- Senegal Win @ 1.62

Netherlands VS Ecuador--- Netherlands Win @ 1.80

England VS USA--- England Win @ 1.53

*️ Portugal League Cup*

FC Porto VS CD Mafra---FC Porto Win @ 1.09

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

Chernomorets Odessa VS Metalist Kharkiv ---Chernomorets Odessa Win @ 2.20

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

SD Huesca VS Sporting Gijon---SD Huesca Win @ 2.40

*️ Indian Super League*

Northeast United VS Mumbai City ---Mumbai City Win @ 1.40

*️ Chinese Super League*

Chengdu Better City FC VS Guangzhou City ---Chengdu Better City FC Win @ 1.47

Shanghai Shenhua VS Beijing Guoan---Beijing Guoan Win @ 2.15

Changchun Yatai VS Cangzhou Mighty Lions ---Changchun Yatai Win @ 2.25

Dalian Pro VS Meizhou Hakka---Meizhou Hakka Win @ 2.25

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 26, 2022)

*Nov.26,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Tunisia VS Australia---Tunisia Win @ 2.10

Poland VS Saudi Arabia--- Poland Win @ 1.75

France VS Denmark --- France Win @ 1.83

Argentina VS Mexico --- Argentina Win @ 1.57

*️ Indian Super League*

FC Goa VS Bengaluru ---FC Goa Win @ 1.92

ATK Mohun Bagan VS Hyderabad FC ---Hyderabad FC Win @ 3.25

*️ England FA Cup*

Kings Lynn VS Stevenage Borough---Stevenage Borough Win @ 1.91

Barnsley VS Crewe Alexandra ---Barnsley Win @ 1.51

Charlton Athletic VS Stockport County---Charlton Athletic Win @ 1.80

Forest Green Rovers VS Alvechurch---Forest Green Rovers Win @ 1.40

Portsmouth VS Milton Keynes Dons ---Portsmouth Win @ 1.80

Sheffield Wednesday VS Mansfield Town---Sheffield Wednesday Win @ 1.50

Walsall VS Carlisle United---DRAW @ 3.30

Accrington Stanley VS Barnet ---Accrington Stanley Win @ 1.55

AFC Wimbledon VS Chesterfield---AFC Wimbledon Win @ 2.50

Cambridge United VS Grimsby Town---Cambridge United Win @ 2.05

Hartlepool United VS Harrogate Town ---Hartlepool United Win @ 2.75

Oxford United VS Exeter City ---Oxford United Win @ 2.00

Shrewsbury Town VS Peterborough United ---Peterborough United Win @ 2.25

Wrexham VS Farnborough Town---Wrexham Win @ 1.36

Dagenham Redbridge VS Gillingham---Dagenham Redbridge Win @ 2.45

*️ Portugal League Cup*

Oliveirense VS Feirense---DRAW @ 3.05

FC Famalicao VS Viseu ---FC Famalicao Win @ 1.80

Sporting Braga VS Clube Desportivo Trofense ---Sporting Braga Win @ 1.12

Benfica VS Penafiel---Benfica Win @ 1.11

*️ Ukrainian Premier League*

FC Inhulets Petrove VS Veres ---FC Inhulets Petrove Win @ 2.65

Dynamo Kyiv VS Metalist 1925 Kharkiv---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 1.29

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 27, 2022)

*Nov.27,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️ FIFA World Cup **

Japan VS Costa Rica--- Japan Win @ 1.44

Belgium VS Morocco --- Belgium Win @ 2.00

Croatia VS Canada --- Croatia Win @ 2.10

Spain VS Germany --- DRAW @ 3.50

*️ Indian Super League*

Jamshedpur FC VS East Bengal --- DRAW @ 3.65

*️ Spanish La Liga 2*

Burgos CF VS Real Zaragoza --- Burgos CF Win @ 2.45

Leganes VS Granada CF --- DRAW @ 3.00

CD Lugo VS Levante --- Levante Win @ 2.05

FC Cartagena VS Eibar --- Eibar Win @ 3.10

*️ England FA Cup*

Ebbsfleet United VS Fleetwood Town --- Fleetwood Town Win @ 2.20

Bristol Rovers VS Boreham Wood --- Bristol Rovers Win @ 1.55

Burton Albion VS Chippenham Town --- Burton Albion Win @ 1.40

Newport County VS Derby County --- Derby County Win @ 1.80

Ipswich Town VS Buxton FC --- Ipswich Town Win @ 1.18

*️ Portugal League Cup*

Portimonense VS SC Covilha --- Portimonense Win @ 1.28

Gil Vicente VS Nacional da Madeira --- Gil Vicente Win @ 1.81

Moreirense VS Estrela da Amadora --- Moreirense Win @ 1.58

Boavista FC VS Vilafranquense --- Boavista FC Win @ 1.81

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 28, 2022)

*Nov.28,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️FIFA World Cup **

Cameroon VS Serbia---Serbia Win @ 1.70

South Korea VS Ghana---South Korea Win@ 2.63

Brazil VS Switzerland---Brazil Win @ 1.40

Portugal VS Uruguay ---Portugal Win @ 1.95

*️International Club Friendly*

AS Roma VS Yokohama Marinos---AS Roma Win @ 2.05

Johor Darul Takzim VS Borussia Dortmund---Borussia Dortmund Win @ 1.13

*️Spanish La Liga 2*

Ibiza Eivissa VS Andorra CF---Andorra CF Win @ 2.80

*️Ukrainian Premier League*

PFC Oleksandria VS Rukh Vynnyky---PFC Oleksandria Win @ 1.81

Kryvbas VS Dnipro-1---Dnipro-1 Win @ 1.62

*️India League Division 1*

Real Kashmir VS Churchill Brothers---Real Kashmir Win @ 2.22

Minerva Punjab VS Aizawl FC---Minerva Punjab Win @ 1.86

*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 29, 2022)

*Nov.29,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️FIFA World Cup **

Netherlands VS Qatar---Netherlands Win @ 1.17

Ecuador VS Senegal---Senegal Win @ 2.70

Iran VS USA---USA Win @ 1.75

Wales VS England---England Win @ 1.55

*️Portugal League Cup*

Santa Clara VS Oliveirense---Santa Clara Win @ 1.53

*️Romania Liga I*

Chindia Targoviste VS CS Universitatea Craiova---CS Universitatea Craiova Win @ 2.00

*️India League Division 1*

Kenkre VS Neroca FC---Neroca FC Win @ 1.70


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 29, 2022)

Good luck mate


----------



## GoalooIN (Nov 30, 2022)

*Nov.30,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks

️FIFA World Cup **

Tunisia VS France---France Win @ 1.44

Australia VS Denmark---Denmark Win @ 1.50

Saudi Arabia VS Mexico---Mexico Win @ 1.67

Poland VS Argentina---Argentina Win @ 1.50

*️England Conference*

Chesterfield VS Woking---Chesterfield Win @ 2.25

Boreham Wood VS Solihull Moors---Solihull Moors Win @ 2.40

*️Spanish La Liga 2*

Tenerife VS Real Oviedo---Real Oviedo Win @ 4.20

*️Portugal League Cup*

Sporting CP VS SC Farense ---Sporting CP Win @ 1.20

*️Ukrainian Premier League*

Dynamo Kyiv VS Metalist Kharkiv---Dynamo Kyiv Win @ 1.33


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 30, 2022)

I think Australia will beat Denmark


----------



## GoalooIN (Dec 1, 2022)

*Dec.01,2022 | Daily Soccer Picks*

*️FIFA World Cup **

Croatia VS Belgium---DRAW @ 3.40

Canada VS Morocco---Morocco Win @ 2.05

Japan VS Spain---Spain Win @ 1.40

Costa Rica VS Germany---Germany Win @ 1.10

*️Portugal League Cup*

Viseu VS Estoril ---DRAW @ 3.20

Maritimo VS Rio Ave---Rio Ave Win @ 2.45

Vitoria Guimaraes VS Belenenses---Vitoria Guimaraes Win @ 1.32

*️Indian Super League*

Mumbai City VS FC Goa---Mumbai City Win @ 1.76

*️India League Division 1*

Sreenidi Deccan VS Mohammedan SC ---Sreenidi Deccan Win @ 1.45

Real Kashmir VS Trau FC---Real Kashmir Win @ 1.70

*️ Chinese Super League*

Chengdu Better City FC VS Guangzhou FC--- Chengdu Better City FC Win @ 1.41

Meizhou Hakka VS Shanghai Shenhua--- DRAW @ 3.35


*More analysis and tips from goalooin.net*


----------

